# (IC) A Hard Time in Harrowdale



## Arkhandus (Mar 15, 2009)

Harrowdale Town is a large town in the Dalelands of mid-northern Faerûn, lying along an arm of the Sea of Fallen Stars.  While the Sea flanks Harrowdale Town to the east, a small plain flanks it to the west, the supposedly-haunted Cold Fields lie to its southwest, and the somewhat monster-infested Velarswood lies just north of town.  Harrowdarrans make a steady but careful profit from Velarswood lumber, but stay clear of its deeper woods to avoid the aggressive beasts and giantkin that roam it.

Harrowdale Town is one of the oldest communities in the Dalelands, with some of its buildings dating back quite a ways, yet the port has grown in recent years, as Scardale's problems have turned nearby Harrowdale Town into a much more active and prosperous port-of-call on the Sea of Stars.  Harrowdarrans have shed some of their rural country-folk image and mannerisms, as young men and women see the town grow into a busy port and welcome outsiders to do business.  Harrowdarrans are generally cautious and like to plan ahead, using slow and steady methods instead of taking greater risks, and they do not much trust or appreciate workers of the Art.

This leaves the House of Mystra, a small and relatively new temple, with little business and few visitors among the locals, instead receiving more, but still infrequent, visits from travelers and adventurers.  There is also a Temple of Oghma that is frequented by many locals, and the Temple of Tymora which has grown more popular with the expanding trade in Harrowdale Town's port.  At the edge of town is the burnt-out ruin of Halvan's Keep, a castle built by the town's former tyrant, which is shunned by the townsfolk.  Harrowdale Town is lead by the Council of Seven Burghers, the wealthiest Harrowdarrans.

All of this is common knowledge to you by the time you arrive in Harrowdale Town, traveling across the Dalelands for your own reasons.  Some of you arrive with a recent caravan delivering spices, construction tools, and metal ore for local smithies.  Others are here looking for opportunity in the growing port town.  It is just past noon on the 27th of Eleasis, Highsun, late summer in 1372 DR, the Year of Wild Magic.

Western Gate Plaza

*Evanar Brewerson*, a human lad, and *Storn Horn*, a doughty dwarf, stride into town alongside the caravan of Evanar's uncle Niles, bringing in trade goods to feed Harrowdale Town's need for tools and raw materials to build up the port.  Evanar is huffing and puffing, welcome for the rest after Uncle Niles felt eager to rush the caravan the rest of the way to Harrowdale Town, as soon as they got within sight of it.  Storn is enjoying the hearty exercise of the double-time march, feeling invigorated after days of slow and fairly dull marching.  Not even a single bandit or goblin crossed the caravan's path on this trip, making for a bored yet peaceful journey.

Niles' caravan stops briefly in the wide plaza past the western gate, just in front of the western market, and he calls out *"Alright men, you can take a break now and enjoy your pay!  The boys and I'll take care of business here."*

Just as a few mercenaries are walking off towards the taverns, *William Fayne* approaches the western gate plaza from the south.  Fayne had been wandering town for a day or two now, looking for something to do now that he's this far from home and can't go back.  He needed some way to get food and shelter, though he had coin enough for awhile.

Ship fare was expensive, though.  Unless Fayne spent most of his remaining coin for another trip, he'd be staying in Harrowdale Town or hoofing it overland to someplace else.  He could survive for months on what he had left, probably, but he'd need to find a job or a decent score by then, and something to pass the time.  He wasn't familiar with the local constabulary, though; just how tight-fisted these foreigners might be with their gold or how tough their laws, he wasn't entirely sure.  For that matter, he wasn't even sure who the local criminal elements were.  So what to do....?

Northern Gate Plaza

*Abde'Ragman Zaliman*, the young Calishite, is taking a breather near the northern gate of Harrowdale Town, as merchants haggle with customers a few yards away in the northern market.  His traveling companions, his mother, were dead; he knew it.  His caravan was lost, probably already emptied by the bandits and left to burn near the edge of the Velarswood.

He was just finally beginning to calm down and muster the will to stop grieving, at least for now.  Surely he couldn't sit there forever.  A few Harrowdarrans cast piteous glances at the weeping Calishite.  The small toad resting on his shoulder tried to console him with upbeat _ribbits_, but usually just felt the grief emanating from Abde'Ragman and burped out long, sorrowful croaks.

*Selua Lythari*, a wood elven maiden, seems a little down herself as she walks out of the northern market into the plaza, idly eating the last of her lunch but not really enjoying it.  It had been a few days since she was lead into Harrowdale Town, and she was still feeling a bit numb.  Her mule stands by indifferently, tied to a nearby post and watching the passing and fretting humans with simple-minded apathy.

At the same time, the young sun elfess *Abrielle Elaéyadar* is eating lunch at the edge of the northern market square, in view of the northern gate's plaza.  She sips at her tea and watches the townsfolk, as she sits at a table outside a small diner.  It didn't even qualify as a tavern.  She's been in Harrowdale Town for about a week now, playing tunes in the market squares and taverns to earn her room and board thus far.

Abrielle is fairly certain that she's played in half the taverns of Harrowdale Town already, but then, it is just a large town, after all, not one of the great cities of Evermeet.  No, this was a far more modest and humble town, with simple and functional architecture, only a few buildings of limited beauty making this place anything more than quaint.  And those few buildings were of elven design, anyhow.  At least there was a lot going on here, yet it was well far enough from Evermeet that nobody'd look for her _here_.


_(OOC: If you have anything to say out of character, put it in the OOC thread that was once the recruiting thread, or post it here in spoiler blocks.  Ask in the other thread if you don't know how to put text into spoiler blocks.)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 15, 2009)

Selua has the look of a wolf about her, with silvery blond hair that falls about her shoulders and down her back wildly, yet untangled and deep green eyes. Her skin is a bronzed copper from spending most of her time in the sun.

Travel worn studded leather armor is worn over simple brown and green traveling clothes.  A longsword is sheathed at her hip and a composite longbow, with a quiver of arrows, is slung across her shoulder.  A silver holy symbol of Sehanine Moonbow is worn prominently on a necklace around her neck.  The rest of her gear is quite obviously carried by the mule.

Her intense, wolf-like eyes scan the plaza, noting the presence of another elf.  She chooses to remain near her mule, calming the creature and grooming it, her eyes returning to the other elf every so often, judging character, tracking movements, watching, waiting.

She whispers quietly to the mule in elven, "I sense a change in the wind.  The leaves show their under colors, I think.  Sehanine's will moves through this day.  Let us see where it guides us."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 15, 2009)

Abrielle felt the discerning eyes of someone around her, judging her appearance and manners. "It is not like the greasy stares of drunk men, drooling over my backside. This is... different." The elf continued enjoying her mild tea and paid no apparent heed to the situation, instated taking pleasure in the lazy, warm Eleasis afternoon and the apparent calmness of this small town.

    Abrielle was a radiant girl of a tiny frame, with delicate features and a beguiling smile. Her hair flowed in waves down to her shoulders, the colour of molten copper, and her eyes shone with the bright green of spring leaves. Her teeth - white and straight, were hidden behind delicate red lips, that now displayed a faint smile. Abrielle's skin was of a light brown tint, common for a sun elf, and her body was slender and delicate, with a thin waist and round breasts. Today, the girl was dressed in a dark green dress with ornate embroiders of leaves woven in to it with orange string, and wore small round earings made of polished copper.

    Abrielle was feeling good about her choice to escape a boring life as a spellcaster in Evermeet. She was no longer defendant on anyone but herself, and contrary to her parents predictions, her talent for music and dance had given her a means of meeting ends meet. "And in a very pleasant way at that, - the girl thought, as she slowly looked around the diner and nearby square. - I have the free spirited blood of my seven times great grandmother. She was a traveling minstrel just like me! And her life was no poorer than that of my serious father or pious mother."

    Abrielle was glad she had managed to escape her father's hired men, and she had even taken a liking to Harrowdale and it's simple ways. She had very little contact with humans on Evermeet - in fact, she had seen more sentient horses out in the wilds, than humans in the taverns.

    The human race fascinated the young elven girl - their lives were so short, that everything around them seemed to move at an unnatural pace. Abrielle had been in this town for only a few short days, and already she had been approached by dozens of lads and men alike, some offering dinner and wine, others - a ride out to a nearby meadow. Some were even shameless enough to invite her to their rooms!

    The elven girl was enjoying all the attention she received here, and had decided to stay as long as the weather permitted, before going south to escape the harsh winters of the Dale.

    Now, Abrielle had lost herself in thoughts of men, adventures and even stories about the region she had heard around in the taverns Bardic Knowledge: 7+4=11 . 

    Abrielle's thoughts were drifting from one topic to the other, even taking her so far as to wander if she could become a Harper some day. As naturally distracted as the girl was, she still noticed a curious looking elven woman standing next a mule in the plaza. She was not a sun elf, that much was apparent, and her silver hair and somewhat wild eyes made her interesting for the young bard. Abrielle met the intimidating stare of the other woman and smiled, full of charm as usual, and then waved to the strange looking elf to come over and sit with her. "Oh this is truly wonderful, meeting new people and making new friends. My parents were wrong about the outside world! It's not all monsters and villains."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2009)

"Whew! I sure could use one of Auntie's apple pies right now..." he glances to Storn, " make that 2 of those pies. Hey Uncle Niles, mind if we grab a drink of ale 'afore we finish?"

Evanar looks to his uncle respectfully. Since the loss of his parents, his aunt and uncle have taken care of him as their own son.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 15, 2009)

Selua whispers to the mule in elven, "Stay."

She then moves to join the other elf, her voice quiet, yet intense, "I will warn you now, the company of others is not something I often seek.  I am not one for small talk."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 15, 2009)

Abrielle blinked with amazement - this girl was somewhat hostile, yet she chose to share the bard's table. "To each his own, i suppose." "Well met! My name is Abrielle Elaéyadar. There are few elves in Harrowdale, and i thought that we could share my tea and biscuits, even if we do not know each other."

Abrielle extended her hand towards the other girl, in the hopes of making a good first impression.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2009)

The wounded Calishite finally stood up. He had an arrow stuck in his forearm, and it was bleeding, but the physical pain he was feeling was nothing compared with what he had lost a few hours before. He shouted a silent pain scream as he stood up, holding himself with the staff in his right hand. His left arm hangs motionless from his shoulder, dripping little blood, since most of it is absorbed by his wide and heavy blue tunic. Jasmar, his toad familiar, made some tumbles a top of his master's shoulder to avoid falling. 
Abde'Ragman was a big guy, towering up to 1,8 meters; at least very tall for his people. His tanned skin has the scent of the sand deserts, and his once shiny green eyes are now wet and full of dirt. The wizard has a long beard, that's now stained and glued with his and his enemies' blood, that almost reaches his underbelly. His boots, bracer and staff are highly decorated, but the fight ad the run made them look dirty and worn out.
His head is decorated with a turban with a gem and a feather in front of it.
Abde'Ragman's spellbook hangs with a chain at his right side. The toad on his shoulder is of a light brown colour, rough in aspect. It keeps croaking, as if cheering his master up, to keep walking, since it seems the man finds it quite difficult. 
Stomping heavily, helping himself with his staff, the wizard advances through the markets, searching some kind of officer, or someone who looks capable of helping him. Each step, he closes his eyes painfully.
*"Please... I need help... please..." *he man says as loud as he can, as he wonders the dusty streets. The toad keeps filling his throat with air and emitting soundly croaks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 16, 2009)

Uncle Niles replies *"Sure, lad, have yourself a drink!  Next time, maybe you'll earn it!"* he jibes good-naturedly, laughing a bit.

Niles and a few teenage boys, who wanted to get out of Shadowdale and see other places, but got pressed into work as laborers to pay for their trip, start unloading wagons.  One boy tries to sneak off, but doesn't escape Niles' notice, and before the boy knows he's been caught, Niles has run over and cut off his escape.  The boy gets pushed back to work.

_(OOC: Rhun's PC, Fayne, has been added to the first post.  He's just entering the western gate plaza as the mercenaries disperse.)_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2009)

Evanar watches the ever vigilant Uncle Niles Keep tabs on the boys. '_I guess I trained him with my alway trying to sneak off _'

"one drink only Uncle Niles. For me that is"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

Selua is about to take the offered hand and respond when she notes the wounded Calishite and runs off, going to the man's side and uttering a quick prayer to Sehanine as she places her hand lightly on his arm.

OOC: Casting _cure light wounds_ (swapping _bless_).

_Cure Light Wounds_ (1d8+1=4)


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 16, 2009)

Abrielle gasped and followed the silver haired elf. She was no healer, but she did have three healing potions on her person. "Oh you poor man, what happened to you?" the elven girl addressed the strangely dressed man.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2009)

With his mouth half opened and his eyes wide open, the man looks as the two beautiful elves run to his side to aid him, surprised even more of the fact that "someone" helped him. Not even the gate guards did anything for him. 
Lost in all this, he even missed the part when the more wild elf cured his arm. 
Amazed he looks at his arm, closing and opening his hand.* "I... I deeply appreciate your assistance and your concern for this stranger my ladies." *Abde'Ragman bows sophisticatedly in his land's way. *"I am Abde'Ragman, a travelling merchant from the great Calisham."* the man pauses, and his face turns sad and grim* "My... caravan was attacked by bandits, they... they killed my mother and my helpers. I... tried to stop them, but I fail them, I fail my mother... Maybe you should have left me to die."* the calishite laments, replying the bard. 
From behind his head, a tan toad comes climbing, and it croaks as he sees the elves.* "Stop crying like that Jasmar" *the wizard pats the female toad, which closes her eyes and "ribbits".
*"Since I've lost everything, maybe I could pay your assistance with work, or with anything else you need."* Again, the man bows, leaving his staff standing in the air, supported by some kind of invisible force.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

The wood elf is slightly taken aback by the Calishite's demeanor and words,"It is the will of Sehanine that brought me to you and you to me.  Nothing more.  No repayment is needed."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 16, 2009)

Abrielle displayed a compassionate smile and gently grabbed the strange man's elbow. "I am not expert in these matters but you would have hardly died from an arrow shot to the arm. About your family - I am sorry. Maybe you should seek justice form the local authority? I hear that a sun elf is in charge here in Harrowdale, she will surely give an ear to your pleas."

The elven girl clapped her hands and nodded towards her table at the diner. "Come, please, both of you. Share my table, I will be happy to hear your stories. As a Bard I always take interest in the adventures of others."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2009)

*"I insist my lady, in these days it's not common to see a person willing to help a complete stranger. Such attitude must be repaid."*
Politedly accepting, the man, still walking clumsy by the ache in his legs, walks to the elf table and sits down, heavily. Almost falling in his chair.* "Come down Jasmar" *the small toad jumps on the table at his master's command. *"She is Jasmar, she's been travelling with me most of my life."* The toad insuflates his lungs with air, appearing bigger and fatty*. "She wants to look impressive for the first impression, of course." *the man chuckles. His humour seems to improve a bit. 
In a more serious tone, he addreses the bard.* "I'll follow your advice. But I'm afraid that it'll be no surprise that the authorities have something to do with the attack. I seemed all so damn well planned..."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2009)

Abrielle squealed with excitement and scratched the toad's head carefully. "Aren't you a smart girl? Do you want a honey biscuit?" She took one of the small brown biscuits and offered it to the creature.

"I have been here long enough to have gathered some infromation on Harrowdale. I assure you, even if the Council of Seven Burghers are naught but merchants, miss Ellarian Dawnhorn, who runs the constabulary, is a very well reputed woman. After all, we sun elves are always exceptional characters" 

Abrielle laughed at her own jest and waved towards the serving girl. "Please, Bess, bring lunch for me and my two companions here, and some ale as well." The girl looked at Selua and Abde'Ragman and smiled once more, revealing her straigth white teeth. "My treat. It has been a long time since i have had an interesting conversation over lunch."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

Fayne (he had stopped referring to himself by his first name many years ago) glances about the plaza with his mismatched grey and green eyes, taking in the hustle and bustle of the port town. The newly arrived caravan, or more importantly, the mercenaries that had been guarding it, caught the stern-looking man's attention. Perhaps they would know of some work so that he could make a few coins. He made note that several of them were headed to the tavern...a few mugs of ale should loosen their tongues.

Drawing himself up to his full height, well over six feet, Fayne begins to walk across the plaza, using the polearm gripped tightly in his hand as a walking stick. Brushing a strand of long, copper colored hair from his face, he slowed his pace so that he was trailing behind the mercenaries, and followed them into the tavern.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2009)

*"I'm afraid you should try something more... "bugysh" to get her attention." *The man comments, showing a brief smile. 

*"If you say so I shall meet with her as soon as posible. Would you care to show me where does this sun elf resides?"* Abde'Ragman asks, as the waitress shows up *"After lunch of course; in my country, refusing an invitation to lunch is an offence, severely punished." * The bearded man says, not joking at all.
*"I do not know your names. I'll be glad to hear and remember them"*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2009)

Abrielle took a mental note of Calimshan's strange custom. "Faerun has so much to offer... As dear as Evermeet is to me, I can't go back until I have explored this wonderous land."

"Well I don't know where she lives, but I can most certainly find out where to seek an audience with her - I am not one to shy away from conversation. Oh, and my name is Abrielle Elaéyadar, a Bard and traveling minstrel at your service." The elven girl displayed a radiant smile and eyed the wizard." He has lost his mother and his entire fortune only hours ago, yet he keeps his composure. A strong mind and stern logic rule this man's world."


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2009)

_(OOC: Minor notes.....  His name is Abde'Ragman...Rasheman is an eastern country of Faerun....his homeland is Calimshan......and the other elf's name is Selua.  Just reminding.  I'll update in the morning with the tavern, Niles, etc.)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 17, 2009)

Selua is quiet, thoughtful, and observant.  She watches the other elf and the Calishite talk and, when asked for her name, she says simply, "I am Selua, devoted of Sehanine."  She offers nothing further to the conversation.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2009)

The man nods at the elven bard. *"I'll appreciate that lady Abrielle." *

Abde'Ragman turns to Selua *"You have the looks of the ones that live among the wilderness my lady Selua, I take you are not native to this..." *the calishite looks at his surroundings, with an almost perceivable displeasure *"...picturesque town"*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 17, 2009)

Selua only nods, trying to be polite but preferring to waste as little breath as possible on words.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 18, 2009)

Northern Gate Plaza

By the time an acolyte from the Temple of Tymora arrives at the northern gate plaza, the young priest can't find the injured man locals had mentioned coming through the gate earlier.  The Tymoran wanders back to his temple when he finds no one to heal (for a fee...).

Before that, the waitress Bess brings some dumplings, stew, and mugs of ale for Abrielle's companions, then retreats to let them talk in private.

Western Gate Plaza

Niles and the boys from Shadowdale are busy unloading goods, while Evanar and Storn are left to take a break like the other caravan guards.  A few mercenaries head for the nearest tavern together, the Treehouse Tap, while the other two mercs wander off towards other taverns they must know of.

Fayne follows the group of three mercs into the Treehouse Tap, a two-story elven-style tavern built around an old tree, the branches of which spread out just over the roof.  The mercenaries sit down at the bar, hailing the bartender and ordering mead.

Inside, the Treehouse Tap is half-filled with customers, mostly human Dalesfolk but also a few elves, half-elves, and foreigners.  The tavern is well-lit by many windows and a few Everburning Torches in wall-sconces, and a stairway on either side of the common room leads upstairs.  The tree trunk rises through the middle of the tavern and is used to help support the second floor, with what looks like magically-reshaped wooden braces fitted tightly against the trunk.  Rows of wine and ale kegs are stacked up against the far wall, each tapped with a nozzle for dispensing myriad drinks, and the bar encircles this arrangement.  The bar is run by an elven couple, moon elves with pale blue-tinged skin, green eyes, and black hair.

One merc is a tall fellow of Cormyrian appearance and accent, wearing a well-made breastplate and an old shield with faded Cormyrian army markings, a longsword sheathed at his waist.  He slings the shield over his shoulder before entering, and talks idly in Chondathan to his comrades about the easy coin they just earned and their plans for the next job.  His fellows are another fellow that looks and sounds like someone from Cormyr or the Dalelands, wearing studded leather and a sheathed rapier, and a bearded half-elf of wood elven descent based on his coppery skin; he wears a chain shirt, with a pair of longswords sheathed at his hips, and composite shortbow of horn, wood, and sinew hanging over his left shoulder, a quiver behind the right.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 18, 2009)

Abrielle thanked Bess and took a dumping - the diet here was much different than what was being served back on Evermeet, but the girl enjoyed the variety nevertheless. "Selua doesn't talk much apparently. We just met before you came out in the square." Abrielle smiled at the sivler haired girl and added in elven: _"I think he fancies you."_ and laguhed softly as she helped herself to another dumping.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2009)

*"I will not dare to do such a thing, dear lady Abrielle" *the calishite replies in elven, as he takes a he takes a piece of stake with his fingers and eats it. After chewing he adds *"I know a wide variety of languages, excuse me if I haven't mentioned it before." *The man mutters a word in a guttural language, and the food remains on his hand and beard fly to the floor, leaving him clean.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 18, 2009)

Abrielle blushed and smiled: "Please, call me Abby." "I should have guessed that a Wizard would know Elven, I made a fool of myself!"

"So, tell me what happened to your caravan? Did you glimpse any specific trait of your attackers that would help in identifying them?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2009)

*"Ten masked men, dressed in black clothes. All of them quite proficient with the sword. My guards stand no chance against them. We slay two or three of them, but that was all. By the time we decided to flee, there was just me, Jalamar and Azadam. They had bows and... well you would picture how they used them. The poor two youngsters were down after the first shots. I kept running, not without wounds. At least I have my life, and I'll have my revenge, when the time comes."* Abde'Ragman explained, finishing his plate.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2009)

[sblock=for voda vosa]

I know i have mentioned this before, and that is we all know english is not your first language, and having said that I wanted to forwarn you that the following phrase may need some re-translating as it makes no sense as it is written now.

just wanting to be helpful.



> "Ten asked humans dressing black cloths.




perhaps it was supposed to say: 10 humans dressed in black clothing?

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2009)

[sblock=Scott]
Isn't ten=10?  The other part is right I think, I'll edit above. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2009)

[sblock=Scott and Voda]I believe he means "Ten masked men, dressed in black clothes" but forgot the 'm' in there.  In other words, describing something like Kara-Tur ninja, or perhaps Shadow Thieves from Amn.[/sblock]
So what's Evanar doing, or where is he going exactly?  Storn hasn't said anything yet.....

Selua seems to not understand Abrielle's comment, as she says nothing.  She does look like she might not have spent much time in cities before.
[sblock=Abrielle]You can attempt a Knowledge (Local) skill check, if you have that skill, to see if you recognize something about Selua's unusual appearance for an elf.  If your check equals or exceeds DC 20, you recognize her as a rare kind of wood elf, scarcely mentioned in Evermeet.  If you match or beat DC 25, you recognize her as a Lythari, a wood elven werewolf, and that Lythari have only been around since the Time of Troubles.  Evermeet's scholars didn't seem to know anything more about the Lythari.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2009)

[sblock=Voda and Arkhandus] 10 masked men. now it makrs sense! Is that right Vada?[/sblock]

Evanar, true to his word heads directly to the nearest watering hole. for *one* drink.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2009)

OOC: Yes indeed ^^ I hate my keyboard, Have I mentioned it already?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Yes indeed ^^ I hate my keyboard, Have I mentioned it already?




Yes, i feel your pain.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2009)

"Bah, Evanar, let grip us sam drinks. Thirsty dwarf is nothin' good to see!" The dwarf mercenary that accompanies the human says. His armor is spiked, he is as broad as tall. Strong like an ox, half as intelligent.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 20, 2009)

Evanar and Storn head into the Treehouse Tap, and inside they see the same scene as Fayne, as well as noticing the coppery-skinned foreign warrior.  They hadn't seen him before, while talking to Uncle Niles.  He's approaching the caravan guards who just came in for a drink.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2009)

Fayne approaches the bar, taking a position where he can overhear the covnersation between the mercenaries. He hails one of the proprieters, ordering an ale.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2009)

as Evanar and Storn walk in he glances around and sees caravan mers as well as a myiad of others about. when they choose a table, he calls ofr three ales, and upon arriving he takes one and slides the other two to Storn.

"you are so right. A thirsty dwarf is a crying shame to behold. Quite the ecclectic variety of people here eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2009)

"Nat only sorry ta see! Outright dangerous! Good thin' I'm master of the secret two-ale technique!" Storn answers with a very big grin, grabbing both ales at once and starts to pour them down his throat.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2009)

"the secret two what?.....oh somuch for enjoying the falavor of the ale."

Evanar shrugs and smiles as he raises his single mug in respectful salute to the dwarf.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 23, 2009)

Selua sits quietly, sipping at her drink but otherwise not touching the food.  She glances back at her mule often, as if worried someone might take it.  

She raises an eyebrow at the turn of conversation toward who might fancy whom, but says nothing.  Finally, and somewhat abruptly she says to the Calishite, "These masked men, were they bandits or more personal enemies?  Might the people of this town be in danger from them?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2009)

*"I don't truly know my lady. I have my suspicious, but they are of course, unfounded. I thought that 'gentleman' that contracted our services could make a good amount of gold retrieving both his payment and his goods. I... just accepted the contract recklessly. I'll never forgive myself for that."* Abde'Ragman says sadly. He finishes his meal, and push his dish to the centre of the table. *"I thank you for the food" *he says to the other elf with a small smile.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2009)

"'kay, Eva', you are the big brain. What we doing next? Lookin' fer a new job?" Storn asks Evanar after finishing one of his ales.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

" well, now that Uncle Niles is at is trade terminus, we _can_hire out for another job. or we can see if there is any thing exciting going on." It is quite apperent that evanar is looking for something new here. "maybe we can find something by listening in on what is being spoken about?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2009)

A human waitress brings Evanar and Storn their drinks, while the moon elven man at the bar brings Fayne his ale.  The cheap ale they serve is just 4 copper a mug, but each is asked *"Would you like one of our better drinks?  Anything in particular?"*

At the bar, the three mercenaries continue their chat.  The tall Cormyrian ex-soldier says *"Not much work here for us, from what I've heard, but maybe we can find a caravan to Sembia, or a ship to someplace that needs us more.  Otherwise I think we're stuck here 'til that Niles fella needs t' leave."*

His bearded half-elven companion replies quietly _"We could take the Halfaxe Trail to Hillsfar, and seek work around the Moonsea.  I wouldn't be welcome there, but we could take the road west to Voonlar, and find mercenary work there."_

The leatherclad Cormyrian next to him shakes his head, and mutters *"Nothin' good can come o' workin' s' close t' Zhents.  If we don't git sent t' fight 'em, they might jes' pressgang us.  I mean, that's what they do, ain't it?  'S what I heard anyway....  Mebbe we find a ship t' the Dragon Coast?"*

The tall one responds *"Don't know we'd find any work there that wouldn't end with us gettin' stabbed in the back and robbed.  Maybe work in the Vast...."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

Evanar pays the waitress 16cp for the three ales, then says to storn, perhaps i need to get the caravan going again quicker. you want to keep your ears open for more work?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2009)

"'kay, Eva', I stay with the ales and hear for more work." Storn says to Evanar before ordering two more ales.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2009)

evanar finisihes his ale and heads out the door. he continues to where his uncle is unloading and upon arrival he joins with the unloading to get his uncle ready all the faster.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 25, 2009)

Abrielle shook her head with contempt. _"The dishonesty of some of these mainlanders never ceases to amaze me. This would not have happened in Evermeet."_ She then faced the tall man and smiled "You are welcome. And I trust Selua enjoyed her drink at least. Let me ask around and see how we can find the Sun Elven mistress of this town."

The Elven girl stood and went over to find Bess or the proprietor and ask them what would be the best way to seek out an audience with Ellarian Dawnhorn. Gather Information: 16+8=24


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2009)

Fayne shakes his head to the elven barman, indicating that the cheap ale is just fine. He takes the copper coins out of a pocket in his clock, and drops them on the bar. He adds an extra coin for the barman, even though he really couldn't spare it under his current circumstances.

Then, he turns about, leaning against the bar, and casually surveys the common room as he sips at his ale. All the while though, he continues to eavesdrop on the nearby mercenaries. He may not find work listening to their chat, but he was already learning something of the local geography.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2009)

*"Yes, that would do me great good" *The man says, standing and walking behind Abrielle, standing still with his staff in hand.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

Selua watches Abrielle and the Calishite leave, then returns to her mule, content to sit and watch passerby again, at least for the moment.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 26, 2009)

North Gate Plaza

Abrielle questions Bess and the diner's proprietor, Bess' father Joss, and they tell her that from what they've heard, the constable Ellarian Dawnhorn can usually be found at the Gaoler's House near the south end of Harrowdale, when she isn't leading patrols around Halvan's Keep and the docks in the evening.  The Gaoler's House is a sturdy, two-story stone building with gray shingles and no windows beyond the front room, according to Joss.  The Guardhouse barracks lie next to it, a much wider log structure.

West Gate Plaza/The Treehouse Tap

Evanar starts helping Uncle Niles unload the wagons, while Storn hangs around the Treehouse Tap and drinks some more cheap ale to pass the time while he listens to the other tavern patrons.  The others seem to be traveling merchants, local workers, a few elves heading for the Elven Court in eastern Cormanthor, and a few people just here visiting family, from what Storn overhears.  The only thing of note said so far is the rumor of treasure buried somewhere in the ruins of Halvan's Keep at the northwest edge of town, and grumbling mention that the city guards charge anyone coming out of there 50 gold peices, so it's usually not worth the bother of going in to search.

Fayne looks around the common room and sees Storn and Evanar, as the latter gets up and leaves.  He recognizes both as being around the caravan before he had come in here, so he figures they must be other caravan guards, like the three he was eavesdropping on.

Those three continue discussing their possible plans, but now it's talk about caravan work and how likely it is they'll find a caravan or ship going someplace more profitable for mercenaries.  Then conversation shifts to personal preferences and what place they'd rather try to go to for work.  None of it is very useful or informative, and after they finish their first drinks, the three mercenaries head out for the docks to check around.  Fayne hears their first names during the conversation, but nothing else useful; Malark, Evendur, and Rhistel.

_OOC Edit: There'll be more a little later tonight.  Never mind, too late and too tired, too busy earlier._


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 26, 2009)

Abrielle clapped her hands and smiled: "Well then, why don't we go and meet mistress Elaria? Oh, and Abde'Ragman, do you think that Selua might wish to join us? She seems religious, perhaps her deity has some special mission for her here..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2009)

*"Perhaps. I do not know her wishes; she seems contempt with her equine, ask her if you think it's wise my lady." *The wizard replies.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 26, 2009)

The elf shook her head and headed out, after paying for her meal. "Nonsense, we will convince her to come. Look at her, just standing there next to her mule - where's the fun in that?" 

Abrielle then proceeds to wave at Selua and asks her to come with them. "Whatever your business in Harrowdale, you would only benefit from meeting the town's head. Care to join us Selua?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 26, 2009)

Selua cocks her head to the side and regards Abrielle as a wolf might regard something that has piqued its curiosity.  Finally, she speaks, "Sehanine led me to this place, though I knew not her purpose in doing so.  I have waited for a sign from Sehanine to lead me to that purpose.  It is possible that Sehanine has led you to me.  So be it."

Selua unties her mule and leads it by the reins as she follows Abrielle.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 26, 2009)

West Gate Plaza

As Evanar, Uncle Niles, and the boys finish unloading the first wagon, a man staggers in through the West Gate, clothes torn and bloody gashes across his arms and torso.....  He pants in exhaustion, looking about frantically, and staggers over to the caravan.  Niles and the boys are moving some chests of iron ore while Evanar is turning back to the wagon to grab the last box, when he sees the man.

The poor sod approaches Evanar, a pleading look in his eyes.  *"Ple~ase, s-sir!" he says, voice quivering, "You m-must help me~!  Fetch the guard- the const-table!  Anyone!  My- my son!  My son is still out there!  Oh, Torm help us!"* the man cries out, breaking down into sobs as he falls to his knees, too weary to walk any further.  He looks to be one of the Dalesfolk.

Niles and the boys are startled, dropping the chest of ore, which clatters with a loud _**CLUNK**_ as it lands sideways and pops open, a few pieces of ore spilling out.  Niles mutters *"What the...?  Gods!  Evanar, help the poor man!  What did he say?!"*

In the Treehouse Tap, Storn and Fayne faintly hear the clunk and clatter from outside, as do some of the other patrons.  Most just dismiss it, but the elves can all tell that it was something heavy falling.  At a gesture from the male barkeep, a halfling server carefully goes to take a peek outside.

The Gaoler's House

Abrielle, Selua, and Abde'ragman walk down the quaint streets of Harrowdale Town to find the constable, Ellarian Dawnhorn, to see if she can help the poor Calishite's plight.  It takes maybe ten minutes, but they find the Gaoler's House.

Inside, a sun elven woman in red, black, and green uniform works at a desk, reading reports and writing.  A longsword with a fancy hilt and sheath is strapped to her back, and a well-maintained composite bow of high quality rests against the wall next to her.  She's not as good-looking as Abrielle, but still attractive, which her stern, serious look dampens.

She looks up at the trio as they enter, raising an eyebrow at the sight of the strange group - a fellow sun elf, an elf with rare and unfamiliar features, and a swarthy foreigner.  *"....Yes?"* she asks, not certain what to make of it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2009)

A bit unsecure on his feat (_the last drink wasn't alright_) Storn stumbles out of the Treehouse. Seeeing Evanar he moves towards the wounded man: "Hey, what's up. Are u 'kay?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

His curiosity piqued by the commotion outside of the tavern, Fayne drains the last of his ale, and decides to find out what is going on. He gathers up his glaive and heads for the door.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 27, 2009)

Abrielle stepped forward and bowed in an official Evermeet manner, while smiling and measuring Elaria. _"She looks experienced... And the weapons she wields are expensive. A powerful woman to be sure. But I am prettier than both her and Selua." _

Abrielle did not boast with her looks, but as any woman, she enjoyed being more attractive than the others she met. "Greetings misstress Dawnhorn. My name is Abrielle Elaéyadar, a Bard and traveling Ministrel at your service. We come seeking an audience with you on behalf of this unfortunate Wizard from Calimshan, that has suffered a truly horrible fate on your town's very doorstep." Diplomacy: 4+8=12


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2009)

"Uncle! he needs help! and he asked for the watch! I'll get the watch..."He says the last as he runs toward the tavern to aks where to find the watch post, unless he sees some standing around someshere....


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 28, 2009)

Niles replies *"Head t' the middle o' town, and a little further south!  It's a big log buildin' next to a bare stone one!  Check both!"*  The older man looks around, and sees the dwarf approaching from the tavern.  *"You!"* he points at the dwarf, *".....Storn!  Find the temple o' Mystra and tell 'em we need a healer!  Should be 'round the nor'east edge o' town!"*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 28, 2009)

[sblock]_OOC: Arkhandus can NPC Abby while I am gone (will be back on Monday). She will try to help people in distress or go out on adventure, the only thing is that most of her equipment is back in the tavern._[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2009)

evanar heads to where uncle niles told him to go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2009)

*"I'm afraid thieves and killers ambushed my caravan my lady. They killed every one, including my dear mother, I was lucky to survive, wounded but alive. The bastards were dressing black clothes and were about 10. We stood no chance against them, and the city guards didn't pay much help, since I'm sure they saw us. They didn't aid me when I pass through the gates of town, bleeding and claiming help. Calisham won't be happy to see the commercial relationship with the dales, deteriorating quickly with bandits and incompetent or indifferent guards."* The calishite stands firmly with his walking stick, his tunic still stained with his own blood.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2009)

Storn moves to run to the temple, but stops after two steps.: "Wich way?" he shouts.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

Fayne moves closer to the scene, trying to get an idea of exactly what is going on.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 30, 2009)

Selua stands behind and a bit off to the side of the others, uncomfortable in the presence of the official elven woman.  She says nothing, simply observing for the moment.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2009)

West Gate Plaza

Niles sighs and points northeast for Storn.

Fayne sees the injured man on his knees, sobbing and wounded.  And he sees an old man (Niles) trying to calm the guy down and look at his wounds, after pointing somewhere for a dwarf to run off to.  Some other, younger human is running off south, and the caravan's pack-boys are trying to get the spilled iron ore back into its box, while whispering to each other about what the heck might be going on.

Gaoler's House
Constable Dawnhorn gives the young Calishite with a doubtful look, but responds *"...I see.  I doubt my guards are so lazy or easily frightened, but I'll check on the guards over there.  What gate did you come in through?"*

She looks to each of the other elves in the room, and asks *"And you?  Were you part of his group?", *still looking and sounding doubtful.


Evanar has to search around for a minute or two after getting to the right part of Harrowdale Town, but eventually finds the pair of buildings Uncle Niles described.  A loaded pack mule stands outside the smaller stone building, but there's nothing else of note around the two buildings right now.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 31, 2009)

"We have just met my lady, but both myself and Selua - Abrielle pointed towards the silver haired elf on her left. - bore witness to this man's injuries and dreadfull look. Had not Selua used her Goddess's magic he would still have an arrow sticking out of his arm. I myself came with the intention to help, nothing more."

Abrielle paused for a moment to look at Elaria's stern and serious featuers and continued. "If you need more proof I am sure that broken equipment, blood and bodies are still at the spot, and even if those were some resourcefull thugs that would have removed them, an expereinced Ranger would still confirm Abde'ragman's tale." Diplomacy: 10+8=18


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

evanar is unsure which building so he flips a coin
1=build on left, 2 the right

1d2=1 

"heads, the left it is." he calms his breath for a brief moment while repocketing his coin and enters the door of the building on the left


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

Deciding to help calm the injured man, Fayne kneels down next to them. Withdrawing a flask of strong whiskey from his beltpouch, he offers to it the man. "Take a nip. It will help to calm you."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Storn continuous his run for temple, cursing under his breath.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 2, 2009)

[sblock]I will be away until Monday again. I'm sure Arkhandus will NPC Abby well if the story moves forward quickly while i am gone.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 3, 2009)

_(OOC: I was expecting a response from Abde'ragman or maybe Selua, but I'll just assume Abde'ragman told Ellaria what gate he came through.)_

Gaoler's House/Guard Barracks

Ellaria Dawnhorn nods and replies *"Very well.  I'll go with you to investigate."*  She rises, slings the bow and quiver over her shoulders, and ushers the strange trio out.  Following them outside, she heads to the large barracks next door, and finds the door already open.

Evanar Brewerson has gone into the barracks, the left-side building of the two he had found, and sees the few guards who're in the entry hall, gearing up and getting ready for their shifts.  One asks *"Hey, what d'ya want, kid?"*  Another looks him over for a moment and says *"You looking to join the guard?"*

A few seconds later, Ellaria Dawnhorn is stepping into the barracks, looking at Evanar's back.  *"You got a reason for being here, boy?"* she demands, hands on her hips.  Behind the stern-looking sun elfess, another, younger sun elven woman stands outside, along with an even more exotic elven woman, and a swarthy southerner fellow in strange clothes.

West Gate Plaza

Fayne approaches the wounded man and offers him some whiskey.  The man looks up, eyes glazed and rimmed with tears, then after a moment's confusion, says *"Wh-what...?  Th-thank you, stranger!"*  The injured man drinks deeply of the whiskey, hands it back, and coughs.  *"My son....."* he mutters.

*"Those s-psychotic, laughing d-demons.......those awful, awful dog-men.....  Th-the gnolls!  They took him!  Killed my horse, took everything, even my s-son!  Oh, gods!  The horrible, horrible cackling!  Those ugly %!&*!$&$! laughed the whole time!  They beat my son, clawed and nipped at me, butchered my horse!  Laughing the whole time!"* he rants, clawing at Fayne's shirt for a moment, then grabbing the whiskey again and taking another pull from it.  He breaks back down into sobbing for a moment afterward.  *"What am I gonna doooo......?!"* he mutters.

House of Mystra

Storn hustles on his stubby dwarf legs until he finally, after much running around, finds the House of Mystra.  A small temple with an outer facade of blue-and-white painted limestone pillars, and a circle of stained-glass pieces arranged in Mystra's symbol over the entrance.  A pair of red _Continual Flames_ burn without heat or smoke on either side of the goddess' symbol.

Inside, two young human priests idly tend the altar and empty pews, obviously just trying to keep busy.  Storn has probably heard at some point, probably from one of Niles' random chats, that Harrowdale's new temple of Mystra has been a big flop and been largely ignored by the Harrowdarrans.  Not many people with a knack for the Art here, they say.

At the sound of the dwarf's heavy footsteps on the stone floor, the priests all turn with a start, surprised and glad to see someone visiting their temple.  Then they look a bit confused; a dwarf?  And a well-armed looking one at that.  Surely not a supplicant for the Lady of Mysteries?  Maybe an adventurer looking for magical baubles?

One of the young priests, a man that couldn't be more than 20-something, approaches Storn and inclines his head a bit in greeting.  *"Welcome to the House of Mystra, my friend!  May I ask what you seek at this temple of the Mother of All Magic?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2009)

"uhu, uhu, uhu,... dawn the street. Human... hurt, needs help..." Storn utters breathless.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

"er...uh, no, not join, need! A man is hurt down the street at uncle nile's caravan and he asked for the guard!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC: The problem with playing a quiet character is that she's, well, quiet.  

Selua watches the exchange with interest, but contributes nothing for the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2009)

"Gnolls, eh?" says Fayne in response to the man's rantings. He puts a hand on the man's shoulder to help calm him. "How many of them? And how close?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 3, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: The problem with playing a quiet character is that she's, well, quiet.




OOC: Same here, Abde'Ragman will speak if it's necessary. Otherwise he'll just point or show with his hands whatever he wants to give importance.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 4, 2009)

House of Mystra

The acolytes of the temple frown, and one offers *"If you can show me where, I can heal the fellow."*  The other nods and looks like he'd go along too, but reconsiders and stays in the temple.  The first acolyte follows Storn out of the building and down the street, once Storn is ready to run back.

West Gate Plaza

The injured man mutters *"I....I don't know....three or four maybe?  Or was it five?  I-I was so frightened, they j-just jumped outta nowhere and p-pounced on the horse, then...."*  He groans and shakes his head.

*"I don't know why they let me run away....but they didn't seem to care.  M-maybe the horse and my s-son were enough for those m-monsters......  Torm help me, I have to get my son back!  Before they k-kill him!  If they haven't a-already....."* he continues.  After a moment, he adds *"I've been running all d-day, and night...  Th-they can't eat a horse in one day, c-can they?"*

Guard Barracks

The elven woman glares at Evanar for a moment longer, then says *"Alright, take me there first.  The Calishite's problem will have to wait just a bit longer."*  Turning back to the trio, Ellaria says *"Follow me and we'll check out your story after this other matter is taken care of."*

She glances back and barks out *"Tarven!  Merrick!"*  The two guards who had addressed Evanar a minute ago snap to attention, and hurry to finish donning their armor and collecting their gear.  They follow as Ellaria Dawnhorn steps out and gestures for Evanar to lead the way.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 4, 2009)

Selua flinches at the harshness of this elven woman.  It was rare that she heard a raised voice in her home among the wood elves.  This elf seemed to have adapted to life among humans a bit too well.  Still, Selua followed, trusting that it was Sehanine's will that she was where she was at the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

Evanar leads them to uncle nile's caravan, giving his rendition of events along the way.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 5, 2009)

*"This is outrageous, things like this would never had happened in Calisham. Barbarians and savages is what you are. You hurry to know who injured a man, when half dozen have been killed at the very doorstep of you pitiful town. This shows your lack priorities. Nevertheless I have no choice but to follow you on your foul errand, in the distant hope that you can make something about my mother and my employees deaths." *The calishite barks at the elf, but keeps following her as she walks out of the barracks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 6, 2009)

The stern elven woman glares at Abde'ragman and replies *"Calimshan has its own problems with monsters and bandits, I'm sure.  You would do well not to insult and harass Harrowdarrans just because you had the good fortune of avoiding those monsters in Calimshan and the misfortune of running into common bandits out here."*

She admonishes *"Clearly your Calishite money was not good enough to afford decent guards, or you would not be in this situation.  Don't insult my guards and Harrowdale just for your own failure to ensure the safety of your group.  I'm sure cutting corners is a handy way for Calishites to turn a bigger profit, but Harrowdarrans are never so naive."*

Following after Evanar again, the elven constable adds *"Despite your crass insults, I'll still mobilize a force to hunt whatever bandits have caused you such grief, and *I* won't send too-few just to save a few gold.  Maybe we will even be lucky and retrieve your stolen goods for you, if the bandits still have them by the time we catch up.  It has obviously been some time since you were attacked, given the dried stains on your clothing and the scabs you sport.  The young man's account seems more recent, therefore it is more likely to be resolved quickly.  And for all we know, it may be connected."*

*"If you insult the worth of other Dalesfolk's lives again, when you cared too little to invest in proper protection for your own family, and even now continue to blame others for your mistake, I will not let it go unanswered,"* Ellaria threatens.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2009)

*"You speak without knowing the circumstances of the events that happened to my caravan, or the way my establishment manages the goods and resources. But I could not care less about it, as long as you get to the bottom of this matter, for such is your work, that is what you are good at, and it's my right to be protected by the guards and officers of the Daelands. I apologize if my comments were unfounded, but you more than anyone should know the dire situation in which I saw myself involved; strike you as calm and coldly logical, but I assure you, I'm not at this moment, thinking rationally, I only wish to see the responsible of this hanged."* The strange man offers.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2009)

Fayne shakes his head and shrugs as he speak to the man. "I don't know, but I would think a horse should keep a half-dozen gnolls well fed for a few days." He doesn't mention that the few the man apparently saw could be part of a larger group. Although he knew little of gnolls, he continued to try to comfort the man. "Gnolls are savage, but not stupid. They will probably hold your son for ransom. It may well be why they let you go."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 6, 2009)

ooc: Never mind


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 6, 2009)

_"Mistress Elaria seems quite tense. Maybe it has been too long since she has known the touch of a man... Or a woman if that is what she fancies. I heard she is an accomplished spellcaster and a decent warrior, maybe she scares men away with her position of power?"_

Abrielle decided to follow the group for now, as adventure has always been something she has been longing to experience. And if she could, she would like nothing more than to make a name for herself. Constable Dawnhorn could also make a good ally and even bedfellow, if things turned for the young Bard's fortune. Just then, Abrielle remembered she had no gear with her at all - she was not in the habbit of taking her fiddle and backpack when she went to have lunch. 

"I must go and gather my belongings if i am to be of any use to your efforts. Mistress Dawnhorn thank you for the swift action, I will hurry to meet you at the spot lad described."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

meanwhile, Evanar _runs_ (X4 base speed ) to  his uncle's caravan.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 6, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> _OOC: You really need to change this line.  Also because it needs to make sense...._




OOC: I think Voda was going for "I might strike you as calm and coldly logical..."

Selua watches the exchange between the elven constable and the calishite unfold.  Finally, she interjects in her quiet voice, "If I may, bickering does not further either investigation.  We should concentrate on the task at hand.  Perhaps the two events are connected."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC: Yes, Monkey got it right.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: I think Voda was going for "I might strike you as calm and coldly logical..."











*OOC:*



in a translation error, hit could = strike, as english is not the first language of VV.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC: You have different words meaning different things according to the context. For example "I'll strike you down" means that I'll ... hit you hard or something. But "I might strike you as..." means "I might seem to you like...". "Hit" for me, is like the same, but is used differently as I just learned. 
You should see my first posts here. Shameful.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

I remember some of your earlier posts, and you have improved greatly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2009)

OOC: Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2009)

"Yes, follow... this way..." still breathing hard, Storn runs back, waiting for the acolyte if necessary.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 9, 2009)

West Gate Plaza

The injured man mutters *"I can only hope....  But what would I pay a ransom with?  They took everything I have of value!"*  He moans and sobs a bit more, before finally starting to get ahold of himself.  He sits on the ground for a while, brooding.

After several minutes, Evanar runs back into the plaza, huffing and puffing, exhausted from running most of the way both times with little rest.  The others arrive a few moments later, similarly winded but not as badly.  Ellaria and her guardsmen take a moment to catch their breath before approaching Niles' caravan, Fayne, and the wounded man.


Storn arrives shortly afterward, slowed by his short dwarven legs, with the Mystran acolyte running beside him and much less fatigued.  Seeing the gathering collection of people near the caravan, the priest jogs forward and stops near the guards, clearing his throat and asking respectfully *"Uh, madame Constable, I was told of an injured man here.....may I treat his wounds, or is he under arrest?"*

Ellaria turns to see the priest and the dwarf, then responds *"Go ahead.  But I need to question him."*  She faces the injured man again and asks *"What's your story then?  Who are you?  How were you injured, how recently, where did it happen, where were you going, and do you have any idea why it happened?"*

The Mystran acolyte walks around the three guards and inspects the injured man, quickly assessing his wounds and deciding what prayers were required to restore him to good health.  The priest intones a short prayer to Mystra for merciful magic, and places a hand on the injured man's forehead.  Silvery light flickers around his hand and snakes down into the wounds, mending the flesh.  The acolyte then steps back and waits off to the side, as the once-wounded man sighs in momentary relief and mutters *"Praise Mystra!"*


Then his face turns pained and sorrowful again, and he recounts his tale for the guards, overheard by everyone else in the plaza.  He stutters and chokes back fresh tears a few times during the retelling, but manages to maintain some dignity this time around.  He starts off by introducing himself as Rickard Chandler, a candlemaker from Velarsburg in northern Harrowdale.  His wife recently died of illness, and his business was lagging, especially with his current state of mind, so he and his son Eckhart packed up their belongings, sold what they could, and left for Harrowdale Town to find a ship to someplace different, where they could try for a new start.

He describes the gnoll attack, much as he explained to Fayne and Niles several minutes ago.  A few gnolls sprang at his horse from the bushes as he followed an old trail through the western edges of the Velarswood, and in the brief chaos that followed, one or two other gnolls tore him and his son out of the cart.  They clawed and snapped at the two of them, slobbering and cackling, and maybe there were one or two more digging through his possessions in the cart, but he's not sure, it all happened so fast and was so terrifying.

It was so surprising to be attacked in broad daylight like that, hardly a few hours past dawn, and for whatever reason, they let Rickard scramble away and flee while they continued pillaging his cart, slaughtering the horse as it brayed and shrieked, and beating or mauling his son.  He was so consumed with fright, and so certain that they'd catch him if he stopped running to look back, that he just kept running, then jogging, then staggering in exhaustion, until he got here.  It was just a few miles out from Harrowdale Town, maybe an hour or two ago, he's not sure, he's just so worn out from running in terror.

Abrielle arrives as the man is finishing his story, catching only the last few sentences.  Ellaria is quiet for a few moments as she considers the story.

_OOC: Apologies for waiting so long to post.  Oops._


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 9, 2009)

Selua's thoughts drift to the death of her village.  Gnolls were the culprits then as well.  She had wanted revenge just as the other survivors did, but instead she begged Sehanine for guidance and found herself here.

Perhaps this was Sehanine's will.  Perhaps, with these people, revenge for her village, and for this man's son, could finally be found.

Selua speaks quietly and intensely, "Constable, I believe it is Sehanine's will that we find these gnolls and bring them to justice.  I offer my skill and spells to that task."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2009)

Fayne listens quietly, leaning against his polearm. Perhaps if someone offered some coin to track down these gnolls, he might well be interested...or perhaps he could simply loot a few dead gnolls. Either way, it was best to remain quiet for now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

Evanar leans toward his uncle and whispers," uncle niles, with you blessing i would offer my sword for justice. may I?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 10, 2009)

Abrielle came to the site, panting beneath the weight of her backpack. _"I should make a man carry this for me!"_ She looked around and saw everyone gathered around the weeping man. It was obvious that a search party would be formed, and she wanted to be a part of it. _"Time to go on an adventure."_ She waited silently for constable Dawnhorn to speak.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> Abrielle came to the site, panting beneath the weight of her backpack. _"I should make a man carry this for me!"_ .












*OOC:*


Evanar can carry 12 more lbs before he is in medium encumberance, will that help?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2009)

"I can carry it. Killin' gnolls sounds mare fun than guardduty." Storn says. Then he sees Niles "oops..."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 10, 2009)

Abrielle blushed. "Oh, did I say this out loud? Well if you would be so kind to carry my backpack i would be grateful. My name is Abrielle Elaéyadar, but you can call me Abby." The Elf smiled beguilingly and brushed off a stray lock of copper-coloured hair. She sized up the Dwarf - _"He looks strong... And a good fighter. It is good that he does not bear any malice towards Elves."
_
_OOC: When Abby thinks i use plain text with italics, when she speaks it's orange coloured. Just an FYI._


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> _..._
> _OOC: When Abby thinks i use plain text with italics, when she speaks it's orange coloured. Just an FYI._



ooc: Understood. BTW, he is from the clan that has a friendship to a certain drow.... (No Drizzt emoticon???)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry. colors don't show up on the computer i have been usiing


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2009)

The calishite remains silent, sharing nothing. He just scratches his beard from time to time.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2009)

Uncle Niles nods slowly and says quietly to Evanar _"If that's what ya wanna do, boy, I ain't gonna stop ya.  'Less yer plannin' t' go alone."_

Constable Dawnhorn finishes going over strategies, numbers, and duty rosters in her head, and states *"Very well, I will have this matter looked into as well.  But it sounds like a smaller or less clever force than the bandits that assaulted the Calishite's caravan.  So I'll be heading up the investigation into the Calishite's attackers myself, and these two will handle matters over here for now."*  She gestures to indicate the two guardsmen that followed her from the Barracks.

Turning to face them, she orders *"Check the guardposts at the gate and make certain the West Gate is secure.  Then track down the gnolls and dispatch them.  If anyone else at the Barracks can be spared to assist, I'll send them after you.  Right now I'm heading back to the Barracks to gather men for the Calishite's bandit problem.  Get to work."*

By this point, the Mystran priest apparently decides that he's not needed anymore, and not likely to receive any donation for Mystra's temple, so he departs for said temple.

Lastly, Ellaria addresses the other people standing around in the West Gate Plaza.  *"If any of you have a personal stake in the Calishite's caravan, you can meet me in the North Gate Plaza in about twenty minutes.  By then I should have ten or so guards ready to begin searching for his attackers, but I suspect they'll be on their way out of the area by now with their spoils, so it may take as much as a week to catch up with them, and he didn't really give a good account of their combat ability, so I do not know what we'll face at that time."*

She continues, *"I probably can't spare more men to hunt down the gnolls, however, so if any of you share the dwarf's sentiment on killing some gnolls, it would be appreciated if you went along with Tarven and Merrick to help dispatch the gnoll pack.  They're opportunistic, but I doubt they'd focus on a single cart if they were strong enough to risk attacking a better-protected and richer wagon or caravan.  Might be I could pay out a bounty on the gnolls."*

With that, Ellaria strides back to the Guard Barracks for reinforcements.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2009)

*"Then I'll leave my prays with you, lady Ellaria. I'll help these persons in locating and eradicating the gnolls, so you have less amount of problems when you get back. As for the martial capabilities of the bandits, they have moderate expertise in what they do, but with their numbers decimated, I don't think they'd suppose much of a threat to you experienced guards, and yourself. I hope this token of trust I'm giving you helps to heal the injuries my words had done. I bid you farewell." *The man bows.* "Oh, and before you leave... I'll ask you to show no mercy on them, as they didn't show it with my people."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2009)

"its ok unccle, I 'll be with Storn. bight be a while before i get back to Auntie's apple pies though. Don't let her worry, I am making it safe for your caravan as musch as any one else." He shakes Uncle niles' hand , gathers his belongings and walks to Storn's side

"Uncle Niles sent me  to keep an eye on you. make sure you get back to shadow dale ok." His face is showing a wide smile of bright teeth.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 11, 2009)

Selua excuses herself quiet to gather her mule and returns just a couple of minutes later.

"Let us bring justice to these gnolls."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 11, 2009)

_"Oh well i guess two weeks in the wilderness is more of an adventure than i would wish to experience."_ 

Abrielle took out her fiddle and joined the others. "We will vanquish these beasts mistress Dawnhorn, and i wish you good luck on your own endeavor."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2009)

Evanare is sporting a backpack, a bastard sword, dagger, morning star and a rather wickid looking hunting bow. _what_ he hunts is it not immediately known, but it is not good to be on the business end of the bow at any time.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2009)

Fayne smiles at the mention of a possible bounty on gnolls. It isn't a pleasant smile, but it is a smile nonetheless. The tall, lanky man takes a step closer to the guardsman and the others who have volunteered for this endeavor, the haft of his polearm clicking against the cobbles sharply. "I too offer my aid in tracking and slaying these gnolls."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 12, 2009)

[sblock]
Guys I am quite sick and I'm going home to get better. This will mean no internet however. I guess I will be back next Monday. Abby can be NPCed by Arkhandus - she will try to stay away from melee combat, in stead using her bardic music or her bow. And of course if there is anything to talk to, she will be the one [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

Please get well. I hate to hear of peeps getting sick.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2009)

_OOC: Get well soon!_

The two guardsmen are surprised to see so many volunteers.  So, too, is Rickard.  He says *"Oh, thank you all!  Please, bring my son back safe!  I.....I'm exhausted.....but I'll show you which way I came from."*

One guardsman, with short black hair, blue eyes, and a hawkish face, says *"We appreciate the help.  I'm Tarven, and this fellow's Merrick.  Follow as you're able."*  The other guard has sandy blonde hair and dark blue eyes, with a broader face and bigger eyebrows.  Both wear chain shirts over their guard uniforms, with longswords and saps hanging from their belts, crossbows slung across their backs.

The guards march out from the West Gate, and Rickard follows for a moment to point them in the right direction, before walking back through the gate to rest.  He slumps on a bench, worrying but hopeful now that someone's going to rescue his son.

_OOC: Another update later or on Monday to move things forward._


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 12, 2009)

Selua follows the guardsmen, pulling her mule along, content to follow for the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

Evanar has his bow out and an arrow nocked, but not drawn.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2009)

Fayne follows, pulling the hood of his cloak up over his head to keep the sun out of his eyes. He carries his well-crafted glaive in hand, resting over his shoulder as he walks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2009)

Northwest of Harrowdale Town

You take leave of the town for now, following Tarven and Merrick along the faint trail left by Rickard.  After an hour of this, with Tarven checking the ground every so often to make sure he's got the trail, it becomes a little easier to follow, as it appears Rickard ran through this area before exhaustion kicked in; his footprints are pounded deeper into the soil and there are more broken twigs as you enter the Velarswood.

It's a fairly big forest, at least from your perspective on the ground, too far away to see the woods of Cormanthor proper in the distance, just a faint green haze along the horizon for you.  It's obvious that Rickard didn't take a trail through the woods when he ran; you see the nearest cleared trail a few hundred yards away to the east, marked by a small sign over there; it's most obvious though because of the log toppled over near it, and the signs of lumberjacks being active in that area before (though no signs of anyone there at the moment; most of you are aware that the locals only cut into the Velarswood sparingly).

Tarven and Merrick lead you along Rickard's path through the woods, and you can hear the occasional unrecognizeable animal call sometimes, coming from deeper into the Velarswood.  Some calls resembling a hoot, others a chirping, others a low canine baying.  You travel just over an hour into the woods when you hear the sound of a few birds fluttering away suddenly, flying off and over the trees to leave.  Tarven and Merrick look around warily, each carrying their crossbows.  Something's close.

_OOC: I need a Spot check and a Listen check from everyone.  Also roll Initiative.  Marching order would be appreciated.  You're walking through light underbrush right now._


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2009)

ooc: Storn will be somewhere up front.

Spot, Listen, Initiative (1d20=20, 1d20+4=17, 1d20+2=17)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 15, 2009)

The Calishite points his staff in all directions, unsure of the exact place of the menace, if any. 

Spot, Listen Init: 1, 16, 14 (I'm Blind!)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 15, 2009)

Initiative; Spot; Listen (1d20+3=22, 1d20+5=11, 1d2-+5=-3) 

OOC: I managed to mistype the Listen roll, so here's another roll for that.  Un-screwed up Listen check (1d20+5=10)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

spot:
1d20-1=4

Listen:
1d20-1=1

Inititive:
1d20+4=22 

clueless,but jittery


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2009)

Fayne walks along, following the guardsmen, paying more attention to the surroundings of the unfamiliar forest than actually looking and listening for signs of danger.


*Somewhere up front, probably behind the "main" warriors.

Spot 12
Listen 13
Initiative 2*


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2009)

*Surprise Round*

_OOC: Alright, I'm assuming Storn and Evanar walk behind the guards, Fayne and Abde'ragman behind them, Selua and Abrielle following last, with Selua's mule behind her._

Abrielle's Checks: 5 Spot, 14 Listen, 4 Initiative
1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+2=4 

A quintet of pinkish, housecat-sized, mosquito-like insects buzz along close to the forest canopy, flying south from perhaps dozen yards or so to your right, and they seem to notice your group, as they twitch and bank in flight, diving towards you....

No one but Storn sees them coming until the insects are banking and diving, though Abrielle, Abde'ragman, and Fayne also hear them buzzing closer before the sign of aggression.  Only those four notice in time to react as the insects enter their dive.

However, the two guardsmen notice them just in time, as well, though only barely.  Still, their experience lends them swift reactions, and both guardsmen instinctively raise their crossbows.

Before they can fire, one giant insect dives at Abrielle, latching onto the top of her head!  As its six lightly-barbed legs grip the sides of her head, the little beast stabs her behind the shoulders with its long, needle-like 'nose', and she can feel it try to suck out some of her blood!  Abrielle can't help but shriek for a moment in surprise and horror!

Another dives at Merrick, grabbing hold of his left arm and jabbing its bloodsucking proboscis into his shoulder!

The startled guardsman tries to pry the thing off, and manages to pull it off quickly, forcing it back a few feet, furiously beating its wings to stay aloft and close to its prey.  Merrick stumbles backwards a moment at the same time.

Tarven steps to the side as he raises the weapon, for a better shot, firing at the stirge that has just begun diving towards Evanar.  His bolt just grazes it, splashing a bit of ichor onto the forest floor below.  *"Squish that sucker, Merrick!"* he says, glancing at his comrade.

[sblock=Combat!]*Surprise Round Initiatives:*
23 Stirge #1 (mid-right)
21 Stirge #2 (leftmost)
19 Merrick
17 Storn
14 Abde'ragman
11 Tarven
8 Stirge #3 (mid-left)
7 Stirge #4 (middle)
6 Stirge #5 (rightmost)
4 Abrielle
2 Fayne

Stirge 1 dives toward Abrielle.  Natural 20 to hit!  20 total on confirmation roll.  Luckily, it's too weak to deal damage like that...  Attaches to Abrielle.

Stirge 2 dives toward Merrick.  18 to hit.  Attaches to Merrick.

Merrick pries it off.  Grapple check of 13, opposed by stirge's check of 6.  He takes a 5-foot step away.

Tarven will 5-foot step around, then shoot at the stirge aiming for Evanar, stirge 3.  Natural 20 to hit, but only an 11 to confirm.  1 damage rolled.  Stirge 3 is lightly wounded.

Post your actions for the surprise round, those on the list.  Only a standard or move action this round, no full-round or standard+move.  Please remember to keep OOC stuff, like combat rolls and combat-action rules-details, in spoiler blocks.

Evanar and Selua don't notice where the creatures are coming from in time to act this round.  They'll get actions starting in the 1st normal round.

The map, such as it is......
M T X X * X X * X
X 2 X X X X X X X
s E X * X X * X 3
F A X X X X X X 4
S a1 X X * X * X X
m X X X X X X X 5
X X * X X X * X X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = stirges, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2009)

Fayne's glaive comes down off of his shoulder and sweeps through the air, slashing at the winged beastie that had just attached itself to Abrielle's head...



[sblock=Combat Information]
AC 15, hit points 10/10

Glaive vrs Stirge 1: Attack 20, Damage 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 18, 2009)

_OOC: Voda Vosa?  Hello?_

Storn, the dwarf, steps around Evanar to get a better look at the giant bug, and says *"Ey, swat da bugs!  They's slip'ry!"* as he takes a swipe at the stirge, his axe narrowly swishing past as the bug flies just a bit higher to go over it.
[sblock=Combat]Storn takes a 5-foot step closer to Merrick, and attacks stirge 2, which Merrick just pried off.  12 misses, would have been 5 damage, oh well.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 20, 2009)

*Round 1*

_OOC: Alright, I've waited long enough for Voda Vosa to take his turn.  No sense holding everyone else up._

Abde'ragman is startled and confused for a moment, cringing as the oversized mosquito-like creatures dive down at Merrick and Abrielle.  He panics and lifts his staff, swinging it frantically around before him, trying to ward off any giant bugs!  ...It doesn't help much.

The remaining stirges dive at Abde'ragman, Evanar, and Selua's mule, latching into the Calishite's shoulder, Evanar's belly, and the mule's back!  They drive their needle-like 'noses' into their victims, starting to try sucking out their precious, precious blood!

Abrielle panics and flails about for a moment, trying to swat or pry the creature off of her head, screaming!  The creature ignores her frantic resistance, and tries to start sucking the blood from her veins......

But then Fayne swings his glaive around when Abrielle's hands aren't in the way, and he hacks off the little beastie's hindquarters!  It convulses and nearly falls off of the sun elf's head, but somehow maintains its deathgrip on her, needle-like 'nose' still draining blood from the veins in her back....
[sblock=Surprise Round Ends]*Surprise Round Initiatives:*
23 Stirge #1 (mid-right)
21 Stirge #2 (leftmost)
19 Merrick
17 Storn
14 Abde'ragman
11 Tarven
8 Stirge #3 (mid-left)
7 Stirge #4 (middle)
6 Stirge #5 (rightmost)
4 Abrielle
2 Fayne

Abde'ragman wastes his turn on total defense, +4 AC until his turn in round 1.

Stirge 3 dives at Abde'ragman.  Rolled 21 to hit, attaches to him.

Stirge 4 dives at Evanar.  Rolled 22 to hit, attaches to him.

Stirge 5 dives at the mule.  Rolled 16 to hit, attaches to the mule.

Abrielle attempts to remove the stirge.  Rolled an 8 for her grapple check, but an 18 for the stirge's.

Fayne hits and drops the creature to 0 HP, though it's still barely conscious.[/sblock]
The stirge on Abrielle sucks out a good two or three pints of her blood!  It remains clinging to her head, twitching and spurting ichor from the severed part of its abdomen, despite the grievous injury inflicted by Fayne.

Abrielle staggers and cries out, as much of the color drains out of her golden-hued skin, leaving her almost as pale as Evanar, Merrick, or Tarven.  She feels somewhat weak and dizzy from the blood loss....

Selua's mule brays and bucks to and fro, frantically trying to shake off the nasty thing clinging to its back and stabbing its shoulders...!  Despite the commotion, the mule cannot seem to dislodge its attacker.

The stirge by Merrick continues trying to drain him, but even as it grabs hold again, Merrick yanks it off of his shoulder with more force than last time, hurling it away as he stumbles away to the side, snarling at it.

Then, as its recovering its balance from being thrown off, the stirge is nearly cloven in twain by Storn's axe!  It falls to the forest floor in a spray of ichor, twitching and unconscious, nearly dead.
[sblock=New Round]*Round 1 Initiatives:*
23 Stirge #1 (mid-right, 6 damage)
22 Selua and her mule
22 Evanar
21 Stirge #2 (leftmost)
19 Merrick
17 Storn
14 Abde'ragman
11 Tarven
8 Stirge #3 (mid-left, 1 damage)
7 Stirge #4 (middle)
6 Stirge #5 (rightmost)
4 Abrielle
2 Fayne

Stirge 1 drains some of Abrielle's blood!  She takes 3 points of temporary Constitution damage, bringing her Con temporarily down to 5.  She loses 2 hit points as a result of her Con modifier going down from -1 to -3.  The stirge remains attached, though it doesn't move any more besides twitching.

The mule tries bucking off the stirge, but cannot.  Essentially wasting its turn.

Stirge 2 will close in on Merrick again and try to reattach itself.  16 to hit, succeeds.

Merrick snarls and tries to pry the thing off once more....  Natural 20 on his grapple check, and a total of 7 for the stirge, so he throws it off again and moves a bit.

Storn will take another swing at stirge #2.  23 to hit, for 10 damage to the stirge.  It falls unconscious.

Post your actions for regular round 1.  Please remember to keep OOC stuff, like combat rolls and combat-action rules-details, in spoiler blocks.  I will post the remaining NPC/enemy actions for the round after Selua, Evanar, and Abde'ragman have posted their actions.

The map, such as it is......
2 T X X * X X * X
s M X X X X X X X
X E4 X * X X * X X
F A3 X X X X X X X
S a1 X X * X * X X
m5 X X X X X X X X
X X * X X X * X X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = stirges, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2009)

*OOC:*


 a quick question: I am trying to remember if you want us to post in turn, or just proclaim our action and let the chaos sort it self out?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 20, 2009)

"EEEK! GET IT OFF, GET IT OFF, GET IT OFF!" Abrielle shrieked with horror as she felt the nasty thing's "nose" pierce her skin and start draining her blood. The Elf was horrified of nasty critters, especially bloodsucking ones that were attached to her body!

_"NASTY NASTY NASTY NASTY EWWWWWWWWWW" _the girl had little experience with animals, as Evermeet's wildlands were populated by sentient horses, not bloodsucking birds or whatever these things were!

Troughout her panick Abrielle remembered a play she had seen when she was younger, that had inspired her to seek out a life of adventure. The main hero in "Dancing with Dragons" did not lose her composure when attacked by a Red Dragon, Abby surely could not become useless because of some bug thing!

Despite feeling dizzy because of the blood loss, the Elven girl tried to gather her wits about her and do the best thing in this situation - she unsheathed her longsword and attempted to cut trough the thing's snout so that it could fall off and stop draining her blood.

[sblock] Abby tries to swing her longsword at the thing. I mean, how hard could it be to sever the trunk, if it has already attached itself to her body?Attack Roll: 5 Anyway, I'm glad to be back  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2009)

"Stand still, girl!" shouts Fayne at Abrielle, as he pulls his glaive back. He watches the girl's movements carefully, and then thrusts his weapon forward, skewering the blood-sucking beastie!



[sblock=Combat Information]
AC 15, hit points 10/10

Glaive vrs Stirge 1: Attack 19,Damage 9
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, I lost track of this one. I) was wondering how to use a sleep spell here. Does it affects everyone? or the closest to the burst? Can I pick the 4 creatures? my assumption that the mosquitoes are of 1 HD is correct? Many questions.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Please remember to put OOC comments in spoiler blocks.....
Or at least post them in the OOC thread.

No need for separate blocks for different OOC notes, though, Myth.

Don't worry about turn order.  I asked for Evanar, Abde'ragman, and Selua to post actions, and am still waiting on them.  I can't resolve the last 3 stirges' actions until after them, nor Tarven's action.

Sleep affects creatures of lowest HD first, then closest to the center of its area for those who are tied in HD.  You can't be sure how many HD the stirges have, in-character.  If you make a Knowledge (Arcana) check against DC 15, Abde'ragman will recgonize them as being very weak magical beasts, like average cats or dogs.  You still won't be sure if the spell will only affect the stirges, or if they're strong enough for you and your allies to be affected by the Sleep spell if within its area.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2009)

the young warrior is not so scared  of an over sized misquito, so he keeps his cool by dropping his bow and arrow, draws his dagger (move action) and takes a stab at the creature stuck in his belly (standard action)

1d20+5=18, 1d4+4=6


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 21, 2009)

Selua tries to calm the mule and get it to stop bucking long enough for her to get the disgusting little creature off, but the mule is too panicked.

Selua takes a swing at the creature attached to her mule with her longsword.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for holding up the works.

Handle Animal check; Long Sword attack; Damage (1d20+2=10, 1d20=14, 1d8=5) 

Move action: Handle Animal check to get the mule to Stay (failed).

Standard action: Longsword attack (hit AC 14 for 5 damaage.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2009)

*Stirge Fight: Finis*

_OOC: It has been more than a week.  I'm moving things along.  Please don't make me NPC Abde'ragman further this month._

Selua takes a few seconds to try calming down her mule, but the distressed beast just keeps bucking and braying in helpless frustration at the pest digging into its back....

Evanar unsheathes his dagger and drives it into the stirge on his chest!  The little creature spasms and squirms, then goes limp as Evanar uses the dagger like a lever to pry the dying beastie off and toss it to the ground.  It lies there and twitches a few times before dying.

Abde'ragman continues to panic, flailing about with his staff and grabbing at the stirge, but doesn't manage to pry it off.  The overgrown mosquito-thing slaps his hand away with its leathery little wings.

Tarven comes to the Calishite's rescue, however, dashing around Merrick and Evanar to reach him, dropping the crossbow and drawing his longsword swiftly to hack a long gash through its head and torso!  The guardsman pries the bug off of Abde'ragman as it falls to the ground in a bloody, twitching heap.

Abrielle tries to cut off the bloodsucking beastie on her head, but her sword is a bit unwieldy in such close quarters and she barely grazes the bug's proboscis, not wanting to cut clean through into her own neck.

Fayne, however, comes to her aid again, spearing the little beast with his polearm and prying it off.  The stirge falls to the ground in a mangled heap, quickly bleeding out.

Victory!

Everyone works quickly to bandage the thin, bleeding pinpricks where the stirges pierced their flesh, and further blood loss is averted.  Tarven and Merrick clean their weapons, sheathing swords and retrieving their crossbows, reloading them as needed.

[sblock=OOC]*Round 1 Initiatives:*
23 Stirge #1 (dying)
22 Selua and her mule
22 Evanar
21 Stirge #2 (dying)
19 Merrick
17 Storn
14 Abde'ragman
11 Tarven
8 Stirge #3 (dying)
7 Stirge #4 (dying)
6 Stirge #5 (dying)
4 Abrielle
2 Fayne

Selua fails to calm down the mule, but cuts the stirge off its back.

Evanar draws his dagger and stabs the stirge on his chest, forcing it off and rendering it unconscious.

Abde'ragman tries to remove the stirge.  He rolls an 8 for his grapple check, versus the stirge's 15.  He fails, still panicking.

Tarven drops his crossbow and moves towards Abde'ragman, drawing his longsword.  He gets a 17 to hit, for 5 damage to the stirge.  It drops; Abde'ragman is narrowly saved from any Constitution loss at the last second.

Abrielle misses the stirge, trying to avoid cutting the back of her neck while slashing at the stirge; she just grazes its 'nose' harmlessly.

Fayne finishes off the stirge on Abrielle.

Abrielle, Evandar, Fayne, and Selua each earn 150 XP.  Abde'ragman earns 10 XP, and the guardsmen take 70 XP each.  Non-combat XP will be awarded after each day or so in-character.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

"Foul creatures," says Fayne, spitting upon the body of the one he had speared. Sparing a glance at the weakened Abrielle, he asks "Are you alright?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

Evenar cleans his dagger, resheaths it and picks up his bow and aroow, once again walking with the arrow nocked, but not drawn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC: Sorry I've been quite busy. 

Tha wizard calms down, dusts his tunic off, and looks at everyone before moving on.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 23, 2009)

Abrielle was releived beyond words to have the bloodsucker off her body. _"Some adventurer i am..."_ She smiled, tucked her hair behind her pointy ears, and went over to the human lad that had aided her.

Fayne was young looking, which for a human meant he was around 20 years of age, one-fifth of Abrielle's own age. Still, he was quite focused and useful in battle, and the girl was very grateful for the assistance. "I am well, thanks to you." Abrielle smiled, hugged the human lad and gave him a quick peck on the cheek.

_"His eyes are funny."_ she thought, as she looked at the lad's face. _"Not a pretty boy by any standards. But manly, and he protected me..."_ Abrielle wanted to become an adventurer and a hero, but some part of her still enjoyed being looked after and rescued as a damsel in distress.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Fayne blushes a bit. "Ah, well...um," he stutters at the elf lass' hug and peck. "Just here to help," he says quickly. He nods his head and hurriedly moves off to join the others as the prepare to continue on.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2009)

Rickard's Broken Cart

After the short battle with the stirges, you prepare to continue on.  Selua finally calms down her mule with a few minutes of further coaxing and soothing, and then Tarven asks *"Everyone alright for moving forward?"*  With no objections, he says *"Alright,"* and starts leading the group along the trail left by Rickard's running escape from the gnolls.  Merrick marches alongside, both guardsmen carrying their crossbows in-hand as they go.

After almost another hour, you find the smashed remains of Rickard's cart and some of the goods and personal effects strewn about there.  Blood is spattered about, and a large amount of it is pooled around where the horse must've fallen.  However, it looks like the horse-carcass was hauled off, since only a faint trail of blood-drops and heavy footsteps leads away from the ambush site, no corpses.  They must've drained out most of the blood here before hauling away their catch.  Many broken candles and blocks of wax lie amidst the splinters of the broken cart.

The old forest trail, barely wide enough for that one-horse cart, winds through here and continues on, probably towards the lumberjacks' exit you saw outside the forest a few hours ago.  Tarven and Merrick start poking around the cart and investigating the scene for a few minutes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

*OOC:*


is there a tree Ev can climb? he wants to see if there is a discernable trail that leads away from the loggers trail.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 24, 2009)

The blood, splattered around the otherwise scenic fall forest, made Abrielle reluctant to touch anything. _"It smells like iron."_ she thought, as she walked around to see if there is any clue left that might help the group. _"This will be hard while trying to keep my boots clean."_

[sblock=ooc]
Search: 4+5=9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

"I know little of tracking," says the tall, lanky Fayne as he looks about the bloody scene, "But it seems to me that those heavy prints and a blood trail should make these gnolls fairly easy to find."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 24, 2009)

Selua keeps close to her mule, keeping an eye out for possible ambush as the others search around.

[sblock=Mechanics]Spot check to notice anything out of place (1d20+5=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2009)

Tarven, Merrick, and Abrielle find nothing useful or informative on the scene of the ambush, except for signs of how many gnolls must've been involved.  Five tracks of gnoll's feet lead around to the cart, the pool of horse-blood, and back to the tracks leading away.  Tarven informs the others that there were five gnolls here, so there'll be at least that many back at wherever they're lairing or camping.

Evanar tries climbing a tree to get a better look around, while Selua keeps watch around the ambush site.....

[sblock=ooc]Roll Climb, Evanar.

Spot checks from everyone except Selua, since she already rolled.  Listen check from everyone as well (except Selua; her Spot check is high enough by itself).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

Fayne looks around a bit, but not very closely. He figures that if there is something to be learned, the others will discover it. The polearm wielding warrior was more interested in cutting down a few gnolls.


[sblock=Spot/Listen]
Spot 02
Listen 14
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2009)

Abde'Ragman looks about, trying to find if there is any sign of magic being used on the battle. If there was a shaman or any other spellcaster, it would be wise to know.

Knowledge Arcana: 23


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

climb, spot and listen:

1d20+5=12, 1d20-1=2, 1d20-1=5


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 26, 2009)

[sblock]
Spot: 13+1=14; Listen: 11+1=12
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2009)

*...And another fight approaches!*

Abde'ragman finds no signs of magic at work in the earlier ambush.

As Evanar tries to get up a tree for a better point of view, and the others inspect the site of the ambush, Selua keeps watch and spots something flying closer from the north, three thin, yellow-white, man-sized forms......  Merrick hears something while he checks around the ambush site, standing up and turning as he tries to determine where the sound is coming from......

Then the trio of long, thin forms get close enough to discern details, and Selua can see that they're giant, skeletal bats!  They are flying about 30 feet above the forest floor and are about 40 feet away from Selua when she finds them.

Merrick faces northward and holds his crossbow up, but doesn't see the critters yet.  He just says quietly *"There's something approaching...."*  No one else is aware of the critters just yet, just Selua.

[sblock=Combat!]*Surprise Round Initiatives:*
13 Merrick
12 bonebat #1
8 bonebat #2
8 bonebat #3
? Selua

Merrick raises his crossbow and looks around to the north, but doesn't spot his targets yet, having trouble figuring out where it was he heard the sound of flapping wings coming from.

Everyone, roll initiatives!

Selua, post your surprise-round partial action as well.  I don't know where in the initiative you'll act, but for reference, bonebat #1 will be diving at Tarven on initiative count 12, bonebat #2 will be diving at Merrick on initiative count 8, and bonebat #3 will be diving at Evanar on initiative count 8.  Just so ya know where they'll be at those points in the surprise round for purposes of figuring out what you're gonna do.

The map, such as it is.....
R R * 1 2 3 * X X
* R R X X X X X *
X X R R * X X X X
X X * T R M X X E*
* s X X R R * X X
X X * X * R R X a
A X X F X X R R *
* X X X X * X R R
X X * S X X X * R
* X X m * X X X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-3 = bonebats, R = empty 5-foot space of road/trail, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 27, 2009)

Abby heard the warning but couldn't see or hear anything else. She was preocupied with her left boot splashing in a puddle of bloody mud. "Eww, this will take magic to clean!"


[sblock] OMG Initiative: 1+2=3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> She was preocupied with her left boot splashing in a puddle of bloody mud. "Eww, this will take magic to clean!"












*OOC:*


roflmao!







1d20+4=13

though evenar did not her the bone bats, his slightly higher elevation must have allowed him to catch sight of them.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2009)

Fayne is fairly oblivious to the danger as it approaches. He eyes the edge of his axe, frowning as he notes a burr in the otherwise perfect steel blade. _I'll have to hone my blade tonight when we camp._


[sblock=Initiative]
Initiative: 04 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 27, 2009)

Selua sees the skeletal horrors and her mind recoils in horror for a moment.  She steels her nerve, however, and allows Sehanine's will to fill her being, her own voice louder and more forceful than the members of her group have ever heard it as she holds forth her holy symbol.

"Foul creatures of darkness, begone!"

[sblock=Mechanics]Initiative (1d20+3=13) 

Turning check; Turning damage (1d20+1=14, 2d6+2=5) [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2009)

At the words of the elf, Abde'Ragman springs in action, this time he hopes not to panic.

Init: 20


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Round 1 Starts*

Selua holds out something and threatens the bats, but they hardly shudder once before diving down to attack anyway.

One swoops past Tarven, biting his shoulder but thwarted by the chainmail there, and it pulls up to a stop just as it reaches Fayne.  Another dives at Merrick, who is more ready than Tarven and ducks, the skeletal bat gliding past as it tries to nip at him and coming up short.

Evanar is on the ground when the third man-sized skeletal bat swoops down at him from the north, but it has to swerve a bit to avoid its wing hitting the tree, so it just misses him.  It pulls out of its dive just between Evanar and Abrielle.  Evanar does not have his weapon drawn at the moment, since he was trying to climb the tree (and failing to get very far before sliding back down).
[sblock=Surprise Round]*Surprise Round Initiatives:*
13 Selua
13 Merrick
12 bonebat #1
8 bonebat #2
8 bonebat #3

Selua tries turning the bonebats away with Sehanine's power, but her confidence is somewhat lacking at first and the attempt fails.  The bonebats shudder just a moment, but do not seem deterred.  Turning check was only high enough to affect undead up to 2 HD, and bonebats have more than 2.

Merrick raises his crossbow and looks around to the north, but doesn't spot his targets yet, having trouble figuring out where it was he heard the sound of flapping wings coming from.

Bonebat #1 dives at Tarven silently, swooping just past him and biting his shoulder as it goes.  Rolled a 12 to hit, fails against Tarvern's 15 AC.  Stops near Fayne.

Bonebat #2 dives at Merrick much like the other dove at Tarven, swooping past as it bites.  Rolled a 10 to hit, no good against his 16 AC.

Bonebat #3 dives at Evanar and bites at him.  Rolled a 14 to hit, which fails against Evanar's armor and partial cover from the tree.  Stops near Evanar and Abrielle.

The map, such as it is.....
R R * X X X * X X
* R R X X X X X *
X X R R * X X X X
X X * T R M X X E*
* s X X R 2 * X 3
X X * 1 * R R X a
A X X F X X R R *
* X X X X * X R R
X X * S X X X * R
* X X m * X X X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-3 = bonebats, R = empty 5-foot space of road/trail, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]
Tarven reacts quickly after the first bat bites his chainmail shirt and nothing more.  He drops the crossbow and turns around, but sees another one dive right past Merrick and stop even closer, so he steps in to give his fellow guardsman a hand, drawing his sword and slashing at the skeletal monstrosity.  He easily hacks off several ribs and part of one foot on the bat, but doesn't drop it.  It's easy to tell that his sword would've inflicted a much more devastating wound had the bat been alive and filled with flesh and blood.  "*Woah!  Awfully big for bats....we better take these down one at a time!"* he says.

Merrick steps forward after ducking under the diving bat, and turns about, firing a crossbow bolt at it in return, but his bolt goes high and misses.  He drops the crossbow right afterward and draws his longsword.  *"Accursed beasts!"* he growls out.

The skeletal bat that dove at Tarven now flies onward, arcing upward again and snapping at Fayne as it goes, but its jaws don't even come close.  It flaps quietly over Selua and her mule, arcing further upward, probably trying to do a vertical loop to come back around, but it isn't very nimble.

The bat that swooped past Merrick now turns eastward for a moment, flying around a tree and then turning westward, flying towards Selua and pulling up just a bit as it reaches her.  The skeletal bat nips at her as it awkwardly halts its forward movement, just grazing her arm and drawing a bit of blood.  She feels some kind of necromantic power in the bite, but nothing passes on to her small bitemark.

However, Abrielle isn't so lucky.  As the elven lady looks up from her boot, the man-sized bat-skeleton swoops past Evanar, swerving a bit, and glides just over her head and bites into her left shoulder, hard!  She feels and hears her shoulderblade crack, and feels a staggering jolt of pain at the powerful bite, as the creature tears away some of the flesh from her shoulder and flaps its wings to continue past, tugging on her by the shredded skin until it tears off and dangles from the beast's jaws, sending Abrielle toppling over in agony as she blacks out......

The bonebat carrying a strip of Abrielle's shoulder sweeps around and glides over between Fayne and Selua, leaving itself open to Selua's weapon as it drifts past, golden-tan elven flesh dangling and dripping blood from the edge of its mouth.
[sblock=First Normal Round]*Round 1 Initiatives:*
20 Abde'ragman
19 Tarven
13 Evanar
13 Selua
13 Merrick
12 bonebat #1
8 bonebat #2 (3 damage)
8 bonebat #3
4 Fayne
3 Abrielle

Everyone, post your full round of actions for round 1.  Except Abrielle, unless someone stops bonebat #3 before its turn, which is highly unlikely (though possible with grappling or a high Turning Check).  Everyone can attempt a Knowledge (Religion) check *if they have a rank in that skill* to try identifying the skeletal bats and their capabilities.

Tarven drops his crossbow and draws his longsword, stepping over to slash at bonebat #2.  Rolled 18 to hit, for 8 damage!  DR against the sword reduces it to 3.

Merrick steps back and fires at bonebat #2, then drops his crossbow and draws his sword.  Rolled a 12 to hit, reduced to 8 since he lacks Precise Shot, so it misses.

Bonebat #1 bites at Fayne while flying up and over him.  Rolled an 8 to hit, so no good.  It stops just over Selua's mule, flying 10 feet above it (15 feet off the ground).  If anyone targets it before initiative count 12, it was in the space just north of Fayne before then.

Bonebate #2 flies away from Merrick and Tarven, provoking an attack of opportunity from Tarven.  Rolled a 7 to hit so no good.  The bonebat flies over next to Selua and nips at her.  Rolled a 20 total to hit, for 2 damage and nothing else.

Bonebate #3 bites at Abrielle as it flies overhead, turning westward is it goes, stopping just between Fayne and Selua.  *Selua gets an attack of opportunity against it if she holds a melee weapon (IIRC she does?).*  Holy cow!!!  Rolled a natural 20 on its attack roll versus Abrielle, and a 20 to confirm!    7 damage to Abrielle from the crit, and nothing else.  Ouch!!  Sorry Myth.

*Abrielle falls unconscious from the bite, so unless someone stops bonebat #3 (the one that was inbetween Abrielle and Evanar) before initiative count 8, Abrielle won't get a turn in the first round.*

For reference, I'll be posting my 3.5-updated stats for bonebats in the OOC thread after the fight.  It's lucky the group has elves along though.....

The map, such as it is.....
R R * X X X * X X
* R R X X X X X *
X X R R * M X X X
X X * R R X X X E*
* s X X T R * X X
X X * X * R R X a
A X X F X X R R *
* X X 3 X * X R R
X X * S 2 X X * R
* X X m1 * X X X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-3 = bonebats, R = empty 5-foot space of road/trail, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 28, 2009)

Selua is shaken by her lack of effect on the creatures, standing in shock for a moment before reacting to the vicious attack on her fellow elf.

She hastily moves to Abrielle's side and heals her wounds as best she can.

[sblock=Mechanics and OOC]Selua generally has her longbow at the ready (preferring ranged combat to melee) and would have held it in her off hand when she made her turn attempt.  So, no Attack of Opportunity for her.  

Swapping _entropic shield_ for _cure light wounds_.

_cure light wounds_ on Abrielle (1d8+1=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Selua]You act before the bats each round.....so you wouldn't witness Abrielle's attack, or be able to heal her, until after the bats' actions.  Which means delaying your action until later in the round.  Are you going to delay then?[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I figured that out after I posted, but I figured her shock at having no effect on the bats made her pause for a few moments.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 28, 2009)

The ground was wet, muddy and soaked with stale blood, and the Elven girl was looking with a sorrowful face at her brown and green leather boots. _"I have had these since i left home. They are my fa..."
_
Pain exploded in Abrielle's head after the brief warning of a swooshing sound coming from above, as the girl felt something ripping her shoulder apart like an old rag. The last thing she could remember, was the hideous cracking sound of her own bones, and the red fog that came across her vision.

In the haze of her feverish dream, the girl felt the cool relief of healing energy, washing over her body, as if a clean mountain spring was clensing her skin of filth. Abrielle tried uttering a "thank you" but in her dream, her tongue felt swollen and unusable.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

Selua hesitates for a few seconds, then sees Abrielle drop and rushes to her side to lend a hand.  Sehanine's power revives Abrielle and completely heals the wound inflicted by the skeletal bat!

However, as Selua rushes by, the bats swoop around her and snap at the peculiar elf as she goes....  Neither manages to cause her any harm, however.

[sblock=OOC for Selua and Abrielle]Abrielle will get to act at the end of the round thanks to Selua's healing.  She awakens lying prone on the ground, and if she wants to stand up that'll use up a move action, leaving her one more move or standard action.

Bonebats #2 and #3 get attacks of opportunity for Selua's movement, but I rolled a 6 and 9 to hit, so both miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

Evenar will move to a position that is west of Abrielle to protect her fallen body from any attack by the bats. as he moves the ten feet, he will draw his sword into his empty hands and redie an attack should one of the bats come with in striking range.

readied attack:

Bastard sword att:+6, dam:1d10+6, Wpn Type: Slashing

1d20+6=13, 1d10+6=13

(I bet that is a miss. ugh)


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 28, 2009)

Voices and the sound of a sword being drawn over her head reached Abrielle's ears, as the world slowly but steadily returned to life around her - the light, streaming trough the tree branches above, was the only thing she could see, apart two blurry forms. _"My shoulder. I have been healed!"_

Abby knew that only Selua had the powers to restore life and heal wounds - the quiet and reclusive Elf was kind hearted never the less.

The elven girl leaned up on her elbows and grinned - "Thank you Selua. Now it's about time that i stopped being a burden!"

Abrielle, still wobbly on her feet, stood up and took out her fiddle. She then started playing a lively jig, that would feel the hearts of her comrades with resolve. At some point, the Elven girl looked down and saw that her dress was ruined - a large patch was torn out from her left shoulder, almost reaching down to her breast.

Abby blushed but did not let her exposed skin interfere with the playing of her instrument. Soon, she immersed herself in the music as she had learned to do a long time ago in a tavern in Evermeet.

[sblock]
*Inspire Courage*, affecting everyone from the party including Abby.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2009)

The calishite chants a spell in his strange tongue. When he finish chanting, a sphere of dim light surrounds him.

OOC: Casting mage armor on self.
[sblock=spells]
Lvl 0
Detect magic
Acid orb *2
Mage hand

lvl1
_Mage armour_ Üsed
Sleep
True Strike
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

Fayne steps backward, away from the nearest bonebat, using the trees to either side to help protect his flank. As he moves, he swings his glaive powerfully through the air, hoping only that his aim is on.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points 10/10

5' step toward top of map
Attack: 15 (or 16 w/ _inspire courage_
Damage: 11 (or 12 w/ _inspire courage_[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] I think that Inspire Courage will not be in effect until next round, basically Abby acts last.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> [sblock=ooc] I think that Inspire Courage will not be in effect until next round, basically Abby acts last.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
My bad. I just assumed with Fayne's initiative of 3 he was last...didn't realize someone actually rolled worse than I did! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bonebats, round 2*

Abde'ragman casts his spell, Evanar steps closer to Abrielle and draws his sword, hacking at the bonebat as it passes.  He chops off a few ribs and pieces of one wing, but this doesn't stop the skeletal bat.

Fayne steps back and hacks at the bat just after it flies past him, bringing his glaive down once he has some room to swing it.  He chops off some more ribs and part of a leg.  The skeletal critter continues flying.  Abrielle regains consciousness, healed by Selua, and gets out her fiddle to start playing a lively song and lift her companions' spirits, and her own.

Storn, the dwarf, runs over and hacks off a few pieces from the bat that tried attacking Merrick.
[sblock=Round 1 Ends]Fayne rolled a 4 though......Abby rolled a 3 init.  Apparently though, 3.5 removed the requirement of hearing Inspire Courage for a full round before it takes effect; so it does work immediately, just not before Fayne's first action since he acts just before Abrielle.

.......and I keep forgetting about Storn now.  Sucks to have to NPC him now.  Storn runs over and hacks at the bat by Merrick just before it flies away.  Rolled a 17 to hit, for 11 damage, so 6 points after DR.

Abde'ragman casts his spell and receives its protection.

Evanar steps over to Abrielle's side and draws his sword as part of the move action, thanks to his +1 BAB.  He readies a standard action attack for any bonebat that comes within reach.  Technically, he acts before the bonebat struck Abby, so his attack is made now, and he hits (bonebats aren't very nimble, as I said)!  The bonebat is damaged as it flies by and wounds Abby, but Evanar can tell that his sword isn't causing as much structural damage to the skeletal bat as it would if the bat actually had organs and muscles to rely on.  8 damage done past its DR.

Selua delays and then rushes over and revives Abrielle.

Fayne steps back and hacks at the nearest bonebat, which had just injured Abrielle before turning and gliding past him.  He hits, and deals 6 damage past its DR.  His glaive is likewise not as effective without flesh to rend and blood to spill.

Abrielle gets out her fiddle and begins to use her bardic music to Inspire Courage.  Everyone gets a +1 morale bonus to attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, and saving throws versus Charm or Fear effects.

The map, at the end of round 1....
R R * X X X * X X
* R R X X X X X *
X X R R * M X X X
X X * R R s X X *
* X X X T R * X X
X X * F * R R E a
A X X X X X R S *
* X X 3 X * X R R
X X * X 2 X X * R
* X X m1 * X X X *[/sblock]
Tarven passes by Fayne and slashes at the bonebat that has swung around there, chopping off a few pieces of bone.

Storn hustles around some trees and arrives next to him a moment later, slashing at the same skeletal bat but only grazing a few leg bones with his axe, not breaking any.

The guardsman Merrick rushes around some trees and over to the melee, hacking off a few bones from the same bat.

The first bonebat completes its vertical loop and flies well overhead again, now diving at Fayne but missing as he swings his glaive upward to fend it off.

The second skeletal bat flies around in an arc, past the mule and over to Abde'ragman, nipping at him to no avail as it has to work too hard avoiding a wing-to-tree collision.

However, the third bonebat, missing several ribs, leg bones, and a few wing bones, swings around as well and bites at Abde'ragman too, from the opposite side, and manages to tear away a small patch of flesh and clothing from Abde'ragman's upper right arm!  It's only a grazing cut, but it stings and bleeds nonetheless, and Abde'ragman feels a slight chill pass through his arm from the skeletal creature's sharp, needle-like teeth.
[sblock=Round 2 Begins]*Round 2 Initiatives:*
20 Abde'ragman
19 Tarven
15 Storn
13 Evanar
13 Merrick
12 bonebat #1
8 bonebat #2 (9 damage)
8 bonebat #3 (16 damage)
7 Selua
4 Fayne
3 Abrielle

Everyone, post your actions for *round 2*. Everyone can attempt a Knowledge (Religion) check if they have a rank in that skill to try identifying the skeletal bats and their capabilities.

Tarven slips past Fayne and gets in front of the foreigner, bringing his sword to bear on the closest bat.  He ducks a bit afterward to stay out of the way of Fayne's glaive.  Rolled a 9, so Tarven misses.

Storn hustles around the blasted trees in his way and takes a swing with his axe at bonebat #3 as well, since it's close and he can't move very fast, being a dwarf.  Rolled a 13 to hit, for 5 damage.  Nothing after DR.

Merrick dashes towards where the bats have gathered again, and slashes at the same bat as he gets close to bonebat #3 and bonebat #2.  Rolled an 18 to hit, for 7 damage, so he hits and deals 2 damage after the bat's DR.

Bonebat #1 flies over Selua's mount and swings around in a vertical loop, diving down towards Fayne and snapping at him as it goes.  Fayne gets an attack of opportunity as it passes through the threatened area of his reach weapon.  Rolled a 6 for its attack so it misses Fayne.

Bonebate #2 swings around in an arc, past Selua's mule and flying just past Abde'ragman, snapping at him.  Rolled a 10 for its attack so it missed.

Bonebate #3 continues its arc in flight, gliding past Abde'ragman as well and trying to bite him from the other side as it passes, briefly flanking with the second bonebat.  Rolled a 16 to hit (barely hits), for 2 damage.  I need a Fortitude save from Abde'ragman, after he takes his turn for round 2.

The map, after the bonebats act.....
R R * X X X * X X
* R R X X X X X *
X X R R * X X X X
X 3 * R R X X X *
* X X 1 X R * X X
X X * F * R R E a
A 2 X T s X R S *
* X X X M * X R R
X X * X X X X * R
* X X m * X X X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-3 = bonebats, R = empty 5-foot space of road/trail, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 29, 2009)

Selua pulls her longsword and watches the movements of the bats, waiting for one to fly near her, at which point she will attack.

[sblock=Mechanics]Readied Action to attack when a bonebat gets within reach.

Longsword attack and damage (1d20=12, 1d8=6) [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2009)

Evenar mores west 5, nw 5 and then west 10 feet to attack bone bat 1.









*OOC:*


man, when we are done with these things, please privet message me with where you found these things!







1d20+6=23, 1d10+6=15

A good solid hit as the bat banks away from Fayne and slams directly into his swinging bastard sword! (oops, actual rolls are 24 att and 16 damage!)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2009)

"Damnable beasts!" Fayne curses, and reverses direction, back between the two trees. He again brings his glaive to bear, slashing at the bonebat that was suddenly all to close to the warrior. 


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points 10/10

5' step toward bottom of map; glaive vrs bonebat #1.

Attack: 16 w/ _inspire courage_
Damage: 11 w/ _inspire courage_

Note: If bonebat #1 goes down, he'll move to attack #2 instead[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 29, 2009)

Abrielle knew that her music would give her group some lasting resolve, and now decided to put down her fiddle and take out her longsword, so that she may join the battle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2009)

Abde'Ragman chants again, bringing to existance a green orb of acid, that flyies to meet the bone bat. "Begone Foul abomination!"

*Touch 15 vs bonebat 2 for 2 acid damage*


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2009)

Abde'ragman resists the supernatural chill accompanying his minor wound, and invokes a spell that flings a small gob of acid at one of the bonebats, dissolving a path through two ribs of the skeletal monster, which both drop off but leave the bat still airborne and active.  This leaves the second bonebat moderately damaged, missing several ribs and a few pieces of leg and wing bones.

Evanar moves around the trees and brings his bastard sword down in a devastating strike on the first bonebat!  He almost knocks it out of the sky, chopping off one side of its ribcage, one leg, and several pieces of a wing!  The bonebat shudders in midair and almost crashes, but resumes flapping its wings and resumes flying onward.

Selua and Abrielle ready their blades to go on the attack, while Fayne hacks off a few bones from the nearest bonebat as he steps back for some glaive-swinging room.
[sblock=Round 2 Ends]People!!! I need you to read the OOC text regarding enemy actions!!!  Edit: Save and AoOs rolled now, thanks.

*Round 2 Initiatives:*
20 Abde'ragman
19 Tarven
15 Storn
13 Evanar
13 Merrick
12 bonebat #1 (17 damage)
8 bonebat #2 (11 damage)
8 bonebat #3 (16 damage)
7 Selua
4 Fayne
3 Abrielle

Abde'ragman casts Acid Splash and hits bonebat #2 before it gets close enough to harass him, for 2 damage.  The acid eats through two ribs, unhindered by the lack of flesh on the bat.

Evanar delays until a bonebat gets close, then heads over to bonebat #1 and hits it with his sword.  11 damage after DR.

Selua draws her sword and waits to see if another bat gets close enough for her to strike it.

Fayne steps away from the bonebat that got too close, and hacks at it with his glaive.  Hit for 6 damage after DR.  I moved you to the closest empty space from which you could actually attack with the glaive, since Tarven was in the space you wanted.  Still only took a 5-foot step.

Abrielle puts down her fiddle and draws her sword.

The map, at the end of round 2.....
R R * X X X * X X
* R R X X X X X *
X X R R * X X X X
X 3 * R R X X X *
* X X 1 E R * X X
X X * F * R R X a
A 2 X T s X R S *
* X X X M * X R R
X X * X X X X * R
* X X m * X X X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-3 = bonebats, R = empty 5-foot space of road/trail, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]
Tarven moves past Fayne to slash at the bonebat that just flew overhead, but he's too slow and his sword passes through empty air.

Storn hustles around a few trees and hacks at the same bat with his axe, chopping off a handful of bones.  After Evanar's powerful strike, and a slightly weaker stroke by Fayne's glaive that hacks off part of the skull and some ribs, the skeletal creature is barely able to fly.  Thanks to the heavy damage, Storn is able to strike the wobbly bat and sever most of its skull and part of its spine!  The remaining bones fall to the forest floor in a scattered heap.

Merrick pursues the second bonebat, going to Abde'ragman's aid and hacking off a lower leg from the monster.

The second bat flies around in a wide arc, tilting right to swing back around and snap at Storn as it swoops by overhead, trying to loop around back towards other warm-blooded living creatures to dispatch.  The dwarf's armor easily fends off the bat-jaws.  Merrick tries to take a swing at it along the way, as it flies away from him, Fayne, and Abde'ragman, but Merrick's sword is too slow.  Fayne hacks off a rib and Abde'ragman smashes a wing-bone with his staff.

The third man-sized, skeletal bat swings by the trees and arcs around some trees, snapping at Abrielle again, but this time (the large scrap of flesh having fallen off during its flight around the battlefield) it only manages to graze Abrielle's lower left arm, leaving a set of long, bloody scratches but no serious wound.
[sblock=Round 3 Begins]*Round 3 Initiatives:*
20 Abde'ragman (2 damage)
19 Tarven
15 Storn
13 Merrick
12 bonebat #1 (DESTROYED!)
11 Evanar
8 bonebat #2 (16 damage)
8 bonebat #3 (16 damage)
7 Selua (2 damage)
4 Fayne
3 Abrielle (2 damage)

Everyone, post your actions for round 3.  Evanar, in response to your question, they're from the Monstrous Compendium: Monsters of Faerun, the first monster supplement put out by Wizards of the Coast for 3.0 D&D.  Bonebats are mentioned in the FRCS as being found occasionally in the Velarswood.  Not that you'd know this in-character, since nobody's rolled any KN:Religion checks regarding the bonebats.

Tarven steps in where Fayne had been standing and hacks at bonebat #1.  Rolled a 6 to hit, bleh.

Storn moves back northward, joining Evanar in attacking bonebat #1.  Rolled a 17 to hit, for 11 damage, so 6 after DR.

Merrick moves in to attack bonebat #2, helping Abde'ragman.  Rolled a 23 to hit, for 8 damage, so 3 after DR.

Bonebat #1 bites at Evanar as it flies past.  Rolled a 14 to hit, for 5 damage to Evanar.  *That hits, barely, so I need a Fortitude save from Evanar.*  It does a vertical loop after passing Storn, and dives down back along the same path.  Rolled a 13 for Storn's attack of opportunity, for 10 damage (5 after DR).  Rolled an 11 for Tarven's AoO.  Storn's attack destroys the bonebat!  Storn's earlier attack this round, combined with Fayne's attack of opportunity, destroys bonebat #1 just before it can wound Evanar.

Bonebat #2 flies around and upward until it's a little over 5 feet above the ground, winging over Storn and biting him.  Rolled a 13 to hit, which misses the well-armored dwarf.  Merrick gets an AoO for its movement, but I rolled an 8 so it misses.  *Abde'ragman, Evanar, and Fayne each get an AoO against bonebat #2 this round (if Abde'ragman is still wielding his quarterstaff or whatever, and this is in addition to the AoO Fayne needs to roll for round 2 against bonebat #1).*

* Fayne's AoO hit for 1 damage after DR. ** Abde'ragman didn't roll a separate AoO (he used the same link or roll as for his saving throw, without another d20 roll), so I had to roll it.  Got a 13, which just barely hits for 1 damage (no DR versus the bludgeoning staff).

If Fayne's attack of opportunity for last round succeeds against bat #1, then it's possible bat #1 will drop before it bites Evanar, so the AoO does matter.  That one hit, so the bonebat drops before attacking.

Bonebat #3 flies around in a continued arc, swinging by Abrielle again and biting.  Rolled a 19 to hit with the bite, for 2 damage to Abby.  She doesn't need a save.

Selua delayed her action in round 2, but the bats didn't get close to her during their flight arcs.  She can take her action at any point in round 3.  Ignore the rolls for her readied attack, since it never came up.  She already used a move action to draw her sword as part of the delayed action, so she only has a standard or move action remaining for this round.

The map, after the bonebats act.....
R R * X X X * X X
* R R X X X X X *
X X R R * X X 2 X
X X * X s X X X *
* X X X E R * X 3
X X * T * R R X a
A X F X X X R S *
* M X X X * X R R
X X * X X X X * R
* X X m * X X X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-3 = bonebats, R = empty 5-foot space of road/trail, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Fort save: 17
AoO: 1Roll Lookup

I think you should roll that sort of things, just to speed things up. Not trying to put everything on you, it's just my way to make things. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

[sblock=Attack of Opportunities]

Round 2 AoO:
Attack: 27 (natural 20, threat)
Confirm Crit: 13
Damage: 14, or 26 (if critical succeeds)

Round 3 AoO
Attack: 25
Damage: 6[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2009)

Abde'ragman fights off the strange chill, and smacks one of the bats with his staff as it flies past.  It's just a glancing blow, but he smashed a few wing-bones.

Fayne chops off part of one bat's skull and a few ribs, but it isn't as badly affected as a living creature would be by the head injury.  Still, he does significant damage through the bones he severs with the glaive.  Then another one flies by, and he hacks off another rib.

_OOC: Updated the round 3 post, and still need everyone's actions for round 3._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

> Monstrous Compendium: Monsters of Faerun,



ok I have access to that, but won't look until we are done with this encounter. they look perfect for a game i am running.

Evenar:
"Oh no you dont! shouts the young warrior as he watches bat 3 head toward the party's bard. he moves 
S.E. along the road for 5 feet the directly east 10 feet to strike at bone bat 3.

1d20+6=11, 1d10+6=7 after bardic thing: 12 att and 8 damage

(that might be a miss)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

*Fayne, Duskblade 1, Round 3 Actions*

With one of the creatures down, Fayne rushes to help destroy the others before they can do more harm. His glaive slashes through the air, reaching out toward the strange bat-like thing.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points 10/10

Fayne moves 15' to the right, and then 5' diagnally right-up. Glaive vrs Bonebat #3.

Attack: 16 w/ _inspire courage_
Damage: 9 w/ _inspire courage_
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 30, 2009)

Selua continues to watch the remaining creature, moving back to her mule to make sure it doesn't panic with the unnatural creatures flying about.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 30, 2009)

Abrielle hissed when she received the stinging marks on her arm, but remained silent. She moved towards the third undead creature and swung her longsword at it, however the thing was flapping around in mid air and her blade missed biy several inches. _"Damn!"_

[sblock]

Attack/damage roll: Attack: 4+1=5; Damage: 4+1=5

I think the IK rolls are not truly random, but dependant on some formula, algorythm or even the server time. I have much much better luck with really random numbers. :/
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Myth, yeah, InvisibleCastle isn't truly random, no computer program can be random, they can just simulate randomness with complex algorithms based on various factors like the computer's clock and other things.  But InvCas at least uses one of the better "random" number generators.  In my 7-8 years of using it (primarily over OpenRPG, which InvCas borrows the number generator from), it does a fair job of simulating randomness, just with the occasional obvious less-random results.

Waiting on Abde'ragman's round 3 action before I resolve this round and start the next.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2009)

Abderagamn casts another bolt of acid to the most injured bat. This time his aim goes off to the right. 
attk 5 for 2 dmg


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2009)

*Bonebats, Round 4*

Abde'ragman chants and gestures again, sending another small bolt of acid out with a spell, but it goes wide and doesn't strike any bats.

Evanar has similar bad luck as he moves back towards his earlier position and slashes at the bat that attacked him in the first place, and his sword comes up short, just cutting a shallow mark in some bones.

Fayne follows, and has more success with his glaive, chopping off several wingbones and part of a leg from the skeletal bat.

Abrielle, however, shares in her other companions' luck and misses when she tries to cut down the undead bat that has wounded her twice.
[sblock=Round 3 Ends]*Round 3 Initiatives:*
20 Abde'ragman (2 damage)
19 Tarven
15 Storn
13 Merrick
12 bonebat #1 (DESTROYED!)
11 Evanar
8 bonebat #2 (16 damage)
8 bonebat #3 (20 damage)
7 Selua (2 damage)
4 Fayne
3 Abrielle (2 damage)

Abde'ragman misses with his second Acid Splash spell.

Evanar moves back towards Abrielle and narrowly misses the bat, just grazing some bones with his sword this time.

Selua returns to her mule and keeps it from panicking.

Fayne heads toward Evanar and attacks the bat with his polearm, dealing 4 damage after DR to bonebat #3.

Abrielle attacks bonebat #3 but misses.

The map, at the end of round 3.....
R R * X X X * X X
* R R X X X X X *
X X R R * X X 2 X
X X * R s X X X *
* X X X R R * X 3
X X * T * R F E a
A X X X X X R R *
* M X X X * X R R
X X * S X X X * R
* X X m * X X X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-3 = bonebats, R = empty 5-foot space of road/trail, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]
Tarven tries to chase down the second skeletal bat as he sees his first target drop, giving a small shout of *"Yeah!  Good job, dwarf!",* but his sword comes up short against the undead beast.

Storn follows and tries to add another bat to his tally, but his axe also fails to strike the flying skeleton.  He curses in Dwarven at this turn of luck.

Merrick moves in towards the bulk of the group, but doesn't see a quick path to either bat, so he hesitates near Evanar for a moment.

The two remaining bonebats circle around, both swooping past Abrielle and taking a nip at her along the way, but only one manages to graze her, a different one this time.  It grazes her right shoulder, tearing just a small bit of flesh and clothing away from there with its needle-like teeth.  The bats swing around some trees and the other living prey, heading around the southern edge of the battleground.
[sblock=Round 4 Begins]*Round 4 Initiatives:*
20 Abde'ragman (2 damage)
19 Tarven
15 Storn
13 Merrick
12 bonebat #1 (DESTROYED!)
11 Evanar
8 bonebat #2 (16 damage)
8 bonebat #3 (20 damage)
7 Selua (2 damage)
4 Fayne
3 Abrielle (4 damage)

Everyone, post your actions for *round 4.*

Tarven chases bonebat #2 now that his first target has been destroyed, and attacks it with his longsword.  Rolled a 6 to hit, dangit.

Storn follows Tarven to go after the nearest bat.  Rolled a 9 to hit.

Merrick moves closer to bonebat #3 but can't reach it in time to strike yet, so he holds up a bit to see where it'll fly next.

Bonebat #2 flies in a wider arc to evade its foes, but provokes an attack of opportunity from Tarven and Storn in the process.  Rolled a 10 and a 12 for their AoOs, so nothin'.  Bonebat #2 glides past Abrielle and bites at her before continuing its wide arc and swinging around back in the direction of Selua's mule.  Rolled a 17 to hit Abrielle, but only for 2 damage, at least.  No other effect.    I'm only scoring hits against Abby and the other non-tanks in this fight!  What gives?!  

Bonebat #3 continues flying past Abrielle and bites at her shoulder as it goes, before looping around the tree and making a long sweep that ends a bit behind and some ways to the right of Selua's mule.  Rolled a 9 to hit, so it misses.  *Bonebat #3 provokes an attack of opportunity from Fayne, Evanar, and Abrielle for its movement.*

For reference Evanar, you can reach bonebat #3 or #2 for attacks before they move this round, since you act just before them.

Not meaning to target Abrielle so much........I'm not targeting anyone by preference; the bats just attack whoever they can reach in their flight paths as they circle the battlefield with their average maneuverability, which means no sharp turns.  And you're at one edge of the group (as are Selua and Abde'ragman).  At least Abby and Selua are immune to the bites' secondary effects.

The map, after the bonebats act.....
R R * X X X * X X X *
* R R X X X X X * X X
X X R R * X T X X * X
X X * R R X s X * X X
* X X X R R * X X X X
X X * X * R F E a X *
A X X X X X R M * X X
* X X X X * X R R X *
X X * S X X X * R R X
* X X m * X X 2 * R R
X X X X X 3 X X X X X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-3 = bonebats, R = empty 5-foot space of road/trail, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 1, 2009)

Abrielle hissed again, the lush lips of the Elven girl now curdling with pain. She could feel her shoulder pulsing with her heartbeat, and the warm blood tickling down and wetting her green dress. She still managed to swing her longsword as the bat flew by her however.

Her undershirt, now torn on both shoulders and soaked in blood, had become useless, and her breasts were partially exposed due to the tears in her dress. _"This is absurd! I have to let the men finish this fight, and keep myself from losing consciousness again."_ Abby grabbed one of her healing potions, tucked away in her backpack, and drank it down. She then raised her weapon in a defensive stance and focused her effort in keeping herself alive.

[sblock]

Abrielle, HP: 1/5  AC: 15 Fort: -1 Ref: +4 Will -1

AOO: 13+1=14, DMG: 7+1=8

Abrielle drinks one of her Potions of Cure Light Wounds, than uses Total Defense.

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 1, 2009)

Selua holds her holy symbol close for a moment, praying that her faith will be strong enough this time.  She then holds it forth boldly.

"Let Sehanine's light banish you from this place!"

[sblock=Mechanics]Turning Check; Turning Damage (1d20+1=17, 2d6+2=10) [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2009)

Mr. brewerson must have had a bit of his fathers' brew as he misses with the Attack of Oppertunity

1d20+6=8, 1d10+6=14

The lad knows he has a lot to learn in the use of his weapon, so discouragement is not an option. he scoots past Merrik and moves 10 feet south and to avoid the tree, moves 5 feet southwest to engabe bat 2

1d20+7=17, 1d10+7=14 

(forgot about the +1 att and dam for the Aoo, but that made no diff.)

but he sobers up on the attack this time and hits solidly.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

*Fayne, duskblade 1 - Round 4 actions*

Fayne continues to give chase to the circling bats. Hoping to take another down, he adjusts his grip on his glaive and swings it in a powerful overhand strike...a slower strike, but with incredible power behind it!


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points 10/10

AoO vrs Bonebat 3: 14
Damage: 13

Fayne moves 10 feet toward bottom of map, 5' diagnally down/left
2 point Power Attack vrs Bonebat #3
Attack: 18
Damage:19
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2009)

The wizard stands ready with his staff, he thinks his crossbow wont be of much help.

:Readied action: If bat comes within reach, hit it with staff: 18 for 8 dmg


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2009)

*Bonebats - Finis!*

Abrielle takes a swipe at one skeletal bat as it flies by, chopping off a few wingbones.  Evanar and Fayne also strike at the passing bat, and while Evanar misses, Fayne finishes it off with a chop of his glaive!  The bones fall inert to the ground as he cuts through the spine and skull.

Selua tries to channel Sehanine's power again, but while she puts more effort into it this time, the remaining bat shuddering for a moment, it is ultimately just too strong for her to overcome this time.  However, the necromantic energies animating it finally disperse as Fayne gives chase and brings his glaive down more powerfully than before, crushing the skeleton's spine and skull into little pieces!  The last bat falls in a heap of bones to the forest floor, and then there is quiet.
[sblock=ooc]Victory!  300 XP to everyone but the NPCs (150 Storn, 75/75 for the guardsmen).

Forgot to mention that Abrielle could make an AoO on bat #2 instead of bat #3, not that it matters much, but oh well.  Her attack of opportunity hits and deals 3 damage after DR.  Evanar's AoO misses, and Fayne's destroys bat #3.  Evanar then moves in and hits bat 2 for 9 damage after DR, nearly destroying it.

Selua tries turning the remaining bat, but finds it just too difficult for now; the bat resists her again (check was enough for 2 HD above her, but bonebats have 4 HD so they're 3 above her).  Fayne chases the second bat since he just destroyed the third, and he smashes it to bits.

Abde'ragman, why'd you roll a second d6?  You weren't using the staff for two attacks as a double weapon....  Anyway, not necessary this time since the bats dropped before they could reach you again.

Abrielle, probably no need to waste a healing potion, since your turn comes last; Selua can probably mend your injuries with a spell, if you ask her for more aid.  If not, I rolled a total of 8 for the potion, so you'd be healed to full if you drink it instead of receiving any more help from Selua.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

Fayne wipes a bead of sweat from his forehead with the back of his hand, and takes a moment to catch his breath. He looks at the two guardsman and offers a crooked smile. "I guess not many folks take a stroll in the woods around here, eh?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2009)

*"I'm worry about those undead creatures. There must be something animating them..." *The wizard comments. 

OOC: Cerebral lapsus I guess


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 2, 2009)

Abrielle decided against drinking her potion, as the battle was soon over after the last attack at her person. Her wounds stung though, and her dress was torn where the leather armor exposed her shoulders. "Selua may i ask of your aid once more?" Abby looked at the religious Elf with hope.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Fayne turns to look at the Calimshite wizard. "What know you of necromancy? Should we be expecting more such beasts as we continue on?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2009)

*"If there's a necromancer behind those beast, we may very well expect more. If they are the product of some corrupted place, such as a crypt of some ancient and evil person, it is not likely, unless we get near to said place." *The calishite answers. 

_Knowledge arcana: 21 to recall something extra about the bone bats and necromancy in general._


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Fayne nods at the wizard's words. "Then let us hope for the latter. The thought of a gnoll necromancer comes to mind...and I would rather think that our quarry is not so well trained as that."


----------



## Arkhandus (May 3, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Abde'ragman still does not recognize the bonebats for what they are, only that they must have been animated by necromancy.  He doesn't know anything about them in particular.  His guesses in your own post are about all he can think of for sources of undead around here; either a necromancer or a cursed place where people had died.  He doesn't remember anything in the Velarswood or its vicinity that would be such a source, so he isn't sure what produced the skeletal bats.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC to DM]Is this the same day as the opening of the game?  If so, Selua used a _cure light wounds_ earlier on the Calishite and is now out of 1st level spells (except her domain spell).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

"Well, I don't think it is wise to tarry, at any rate," says Fayne, his mind focused on the possible bounty should they find and slay the gnolls. "We should get on with the job."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2009)

*"Most certainly. Let us keep on."* states the wizard


----------



## Arkhandus (May 4, 2009)

You tend to your injuries a bit and finish checking over the ambush site, then Tarven leads the way again on the trail left by the gnolls.  Traveling for another two hours or so, you can see a small clearing up ahead......
[sblock=ooc]Yes, it is the same day as the game started on.  You still have 0-level slots remaining, don't you?  I can't remember off the top of my head if you used any Cure Minors earlier.

If Selua can't/doesn't heal Abrielle with spells, Abby can drink her potion and receive the full healing I rolled for it at the end of the battle.

Right now, I need another set of Spot checks and Listen checks from the group.  You're a few hundred feet away from the clearing, but can just barely see the signs of the clearing up ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Fayne marches on, but as before, he is more interested in observing the forest than looking for signs of danger. His ears though seem to take in most of the sounds of the place.


[sblock=Spot/Listen]
Spot/Listen: 01, 15
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2009)

clueless as always, Evenar just goes on his merry little way.

1d20-1=1, 1d20-1=4


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 5, 2009)

Selua leads her mule along, sullen and silent.

[sblock=Spot and Listen]Spot; Listen (1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=11) [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 5, 2009)

Abrielle had drunk her potion, and now looked with sorrow on her face at her torn dress. Her round breasts were partially exposed, and the Elven girl was glad none of the men had noticed yet. "I must do something about this." She mumbled. Fortunately, Abby knew how to use magic to mend the fabric of her attire, and now cast the spell without hesitation. In the mean time, however, the girl tried to pay heed to the forest around her, least she loses another chunk off her shoulder... Or worse.


[sblock]
Spot: 11+1=12, Listen: 11+1=12

Casts: *Mending*.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2009)

The wizard tries to focus  his eyes and ears to perceive any possible threat. Much to his frustration the particular landscape, quite different from that of his homelands, was not helping.
_2 to see 10 to hear_


----------



## Arkhandus (May 6, 2009)

As you approach within 140 feet of the clearing, Selua notices a tall, humanoid form pacing around the clearing, carrying an axe from the looks of it.  The rest of the group does not seem to notice it yet.

Selua can't see anything else in the clearing yet, except what might be a low tent of animal hides.  It's hard to make out details from this far back, with the trees and underbrush in the way, but the humanoid form she sees is dark and mottled.  There's definitely a gleam of steel from its axe, though.  It seems to be slowly walking around the clearing, which might be 30 or 40 feet wide from what she can tell.

Storn, Tarven, and Merrick don't notice anything from this distance, like everyone else.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 6, 2009)

Selua holds up a hand while stopping herself and her mule and whispers, "Guard up ahead, possible encampment.

She then slowly and quietly ties off the mule to a nearby tree and readies her bow.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

Fayne stops immediately, and crouches behind a tree at Selua's words. He peers out, trying to see what she has seen.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 6, 2009)

"Hmm" Abrielle squinted her eyes. "Maybe it's a lumberjack? We should try talking to him before we attack." Nevertheless, she readied her bow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2009)

evenar being so lost in the forest to see the trees almost runs down who ever is infront of him as he is so cluless as to what is going on. Nevertheless, he has his bastard sword out and ready to attack, should the need arise.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2009)

*"Mistress Abrielle has a point indeed, let us use our tongs, instead of our blades. Not that I have one myself. Well, I know its a lame metaphor..."* Offers Abde'Ragman


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Fayne rolls his eyes at the others naivity, before speaking to them quietly. "We're on the trail of gnolls, been attack by flying bloodsuckers and undead bats, and you really think it is a lumberjack?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 7, 2009)

"Uh well one thing i have learned is to never assume!" Abby looked at Fayne with her emerald pools. "We should approach with care, but not hostility."


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Fayne shakes his head and frowns, but he finds himself quite infatuated with the beautiful elven girl. He takes a deep breath. "Very well," he says after several moments. "Storn, Tarvin, Merrick...with me, if you please? The rest of you...cover us."

With that, he grips his glaive tight in his hands and begins to walk slowly toward the clearing, making no threatening gestures as he approaches, but wary of whatever lies ahead.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 7, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]So are you folks walking closer to the clearing together, or just some of you?  Whoever is going with Fayne to get a closer look, say so.  Also, Fayne and those going with him should state if they're trying to approach quietly (roll Move Silently or state your total for 'taking 10' if so).

Those going closer, roll another Spot check as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 7, 2009)

Abrielle smiled at the human lad and nodded. She let the men take to the front, and followed some ten feet behind them, bow at the ready. She tried not to make too much noise and looked around, wary of an ambush.

The heavy backpack on the girl's slender shoulders, however, made it impossible for her to avoid stepping on twigs and pebbles along the path. _"Not the sneakiest of Bards... But at least I'm pretty."_ The girl would have giggled, were she not just chewed upon by an undead bat.

[sblock]
Abby stays behind the melee characters, ready to back them up with spells/music/archery. If the situation calls for eloquence in stead, she will come forth and talk. Move Silently: 2-1=1 Spot: 7+1=8 [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 7, 2009)

Selua frowns at the seeming foolishness of the current plan and whispers, mostly to Fayne, "Approach quietly, observe and if it is a gnoll, do not hesitate.  Kill it."

She stands with her bow at the ready, watching the clearing.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Fayne moves forward cautiously and slowly, all too aware of the noise of his armor and weapons as he makes his way closer to the clearing. Of course, he could hear the elf lass following behind him...she was making even more noise than he was! The duskblade tries to spot the humanoid that Selua had mentioned as he gets closer, but the wind-rustled foliage seems to keep getting in his line of sight.


[sblock=Move Silently/Spot]
Move Silently (Take 10) = 9

Spot = 3 - Fayne definitely needs more skill points! LOL.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2009)

The calishite remained where he was standing, holding his staff tight in case the lumberjack was not such.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

*Gnoll charge!*

Merrick and Abrielle follow Fayne in approaching the clearing, but Tarven, Storn, Evanar, Selua, and Abde'ragman stay behind for now, weapons ready just in case.  Merrick creeps along quietly, but is too focused on not breaking twigs or brushing against bushes, to where he doesn't notice the threat until the others do.

The trio approaching the clearing apparently make too much noise, as the patrolling gnoll perks up its ears on one pass around the clearing, snapping its head your way, and lets out a low howl as it charges through the brush towards you!

Merrick gasps, looking up from where he had been trying to sneak along, and raises his crossbow, but he pulls the trigger too soon and the bolt flies down into the brush a dozen feet away.  Merrick looks back and calls out *"Gnoll!"*
[sblock=ooc]Roll initiatives, everyone!  And your 1st round actions, if you beat the gnoll's initiative of 6.

I rolled an 18 and 19 for the gnoll's Listen and Spot checks, so it noticed your approach from about 90 feet away.  You can clearly see it as a gnoll now that it rushes towards you through the forest, and the gnoll gets a surprise round, moving 30 feet towards you with its partial action, leaving 60 feet between Fayne and the gnoll (65 feet between it and Merrick, 70 between it and Abrielle).  It carries a battleaxe and a big wooden shield, wearing leather armor.

Rolled a 22 for Merrick's initiative, an 8 for his attack roll.
Rolled 4 for Tarven's initiative.
Rolled a 6 for Storn's initiative, and tiebreaker rolls leave him acting just barely after the gnoll.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

Ev's inititive
1d20+4=11

Move and standard action:

double move through the forest (what kind of speed would that be in this terrrain?


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 9, 2009)

Abrielle frowned at the charging beast. She felt like an idiot more than anything else. "Fayne, stand in front and be ready for the beast's approach, alongside Storn. Myself, Merrick and Tarven can fire on it with arrows and bolts. When it comes within your reach i will daze it with a spell so that it can't strike at you." She then readied an arrow and fired at the beast, but released it to soon, and the weak shot missed by a dozen feet or so.

[sblock] Initaitive: 13+2=15 (put +4 in stead, my bad) Shortbow: 4+2=6, Damage: 1[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

Fayne stands his ground and readies his glaive to strike as soon as the gnoll comes near enough.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points 10/10

Ready Action to attack when the gnoll gets within reach, but it is likely a miss. Of course, depending on Ev's action, the gnoll may not even come close and I'll have to change things up next round.

Intitiative: 19
Attack: 11
Damage: 8
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 9, 2009)

A white hot rage overcomes Selua and she steps closer to the beast, letting an arrow fly.  The memory of past pain proves too distracting as she misses.

[sblock=Mechanics]Initiative (1d20+3=17) 

Move action: Move 30 feet closer

Attack: Comp Longbow attack and damage (1d20+3=10, 1d8=6)  (11 and 7 if the gnoll is within 30 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2009)

The mage takes out his crossbow and loads a bolt.
Init: 15


[sblock=Spells]
Lvl 0
Detect magic
_Acid orb *2_ Used
Mage hand

lvl1
Mage armour Used
Sleep
True Strike[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 10, 2009)

*Combat!*

Selua nocks an arrow to her bow and quickly fires off a shot, but misses the gnoll in her haste.

Abrielle also raises her bow and launches an arrow at the gnoll, but her shot is clumsy and falls short.

Abde'ragman prepares his crossbow, looking for a clear shot.

Evanar rushes over to Fayne, trying to join in the fight before anyone can be cut down by the gnoll.

The gnoll bounds quickly through the foliage to reach Fayne, howling as it goes, but has to pull up short and hop back as Fayne swings his polearm at the approaching beastie.  The gnoll snarls like a dog and springs closer while the polearm swishes past, raising his well-worn battleaxe and baring fangs at Fayne.

Storn hustles over towards the battle scene, but his stumpy dwarven legs don't carry him very far yet.

Tarven raises his crossbow and fires off a bolt, then dashes forward, dropping the crossbow and unsheathing his longsword.
[sblock=Round 1]*Round 1 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick
19 Fayne
17 Selua
15 Abrielle
15 Abde'ragman
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry
6 Storn
4 Tarven

Fayne readies himself to strike.

Selua gets out her bow and shoots, but misses.

Abrielle fires her bow and also misses.

Abde'ragman retrieves his crossbow and loads a bolt.

Evanar moves closer to the forward scouts.

The gnoll closes in on Fayne.  Fayne swings his polearm but misses.

Storn moves closer like Evanar.

Tarven fires a shot, drops his crossbow, and moves 30 feet closer while drawing his sword.  Rolled a 7 for his attack roll, miss.[/sblock]
Merrick drops his crossbow and draws his sword, dashing around Fayne and the gnoll to get behind the beastie.  However, he sees it about to strike Fayne, so he moves in a little early to take a swipe at it, coming up short as the gnoll jukes left to dodge.

Those closest to the gnoll sentry can hear movement from the clearing up ahead, but aren't sure what it is yet.
[sblock=Round 2 Begins]*Round 2 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick
17 Selua
15 Abrielle
15 Abde'ragman
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven

Merrick drops crossbow as a free action, moves 30 feet around while drawing longsword, and attacks for 8 to hit, missing.  Yeesh.

Everyone, please post your actions for *round 2*.  The gnoll will act just before Fayne (his readied action occured at roughly the end of its movement, so he'll act just barely after it now, like Storn).  I'll post the gnoll's, Storn's, and Tarven's actions after seeing the rest of the group's actions.

The terrain does not slow you enough to matter in combat, but it is rough enough that you cannot charge or run through the light undergrowth.

The map, after Merrick's action.....
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X X X * C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X X * X X C
X X X X * X X S * X X s X M * X X X X X * X X X X X X X C
m X A X X X * X X a X F 1 X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * C
X * X X * X X X * X X T E * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1 = gnoll, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 10, 2009)

Abrielle muttered a short incantation in Elven and pointed her slender finger at the Gnoll, launching a spell at it.

[sblock]
*HP: 5/5, AC: 15, Fort: -1, Ref: +4, Will: +1*

*Casts:* Daze

*Spells used: 2/2* [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2009)

The wizard springs to a better place, moving diagonally up and to the right (Under the "af" of after Merrick...) He takes aim and let lose a bolt! That flyies and stucks deep into... the bark of a nearby bush. 

7 for 7


----------



## Arkhandus (May 10, 2009)

The gnoll hestitates with its axe held up, blinking, its tongue lolling, and it looks confused or distracted.

Abde'ragman moves closer and off to the side, taking a shot with his crossbow, and missing.
[sblock=ooc]Rolled an 8 for its Will save, so the gnoll is dazed for 1 round.  For future reference though, please include your spell's save DC whenever you cast a spell (this is for any of the group's spellcasters).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

Fayne steps back away from the creature, but trips over a rock as he slashes with his blade...


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points 10/10

Intitiative: 19
Attack: Natural 1
Damage: N/A
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 11, 2009)

Not wanting to risk hitting her companions with a stray arrow, Selua moves up, trying to see if the gnoll has any friends.

[sblock=Mechanics]Double move toward the cave entrance.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 11, 2009)

_OOC: Cave......?!?  ......You mean the clearing?_


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> _OOC: Cave......?!?  ......You mean the clearing?_




ooc1: i bet he has ytterman's game on his mind!

ooc 2: how close did evenar get in his movement? I wasn sure about terrain modifications to his movement.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 12, 2009)

_OOC: Read my post on round 1.  I already answered that and the map shows your position._


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> edit. . .
> Evanar rushes over to Fayne, trying to join in the fight before anyone can be cut down by the gnoll.
> edit. . .
> 
> ...






Scott DeWar said:


> ooc 2: how close did evenar get in his movement? I wasn sure about terrain modifications to his movement.






Arkhandus said:


> _OOC: Read my post on round 1.  I already answered that and the map shows your position._




ooc: sorry, found it.

Evenar having moved at his topspeed gets to be at the sight of a comrad and at the foot of the gnoll!
1d20+6=17, 1d10+6=10

Crunch! the heavy blade sinks deep into the gnoll's fur and bones as ev uses his forward momentum to get a solid hit!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 12, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> _OOC: Cave......?!?  ......You mean the clearing?_




OOC: Sorry about that, yes, clearing.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2009)

Selua skirts around the fight with the single gnoll and approaches the clearing, while Fayne stumbles back and tries to swing at the gnoll, but misses again.  Evanar moves in and cuts deeply into the gnoll, however, leaving it whimpering in pain, though it still doesn't strike back, under Abrielle's spell.  Storn takes a swing at the dazed gnoll as well, bringing his axe around in a sidelong stroke, and finishes it off by slicing open its waist clean through to the spine, spilling its steaming entrails as the gnoll topples over backward, lifeless!

Tarven backs Selua up by rushing towards the clearing, dodging trees and bushes along the way, which make his and Selua's paths more winding than they'd like.  He says *"We prob'ly got company on the way!"*

Merrick follows as well, wending his way past the trees and shrubs towards the clearing, and removes the sap from his belt, normally used for crowd-control and breaking up bar-fights, taking it in hand for some gnoll-bashing.

However, it is the gnolls who strike first, as one rushes out of the clearing with axe drawn, gets close to Merrick, and hacks into his chest with a mighty blow, slicing through chainmail and loosing a spray of crimson blood as Merrick staggers back and cries out in pain!  The guardsman looks badly hurt, but stays on his feet....
[sblock=Round 3 Begins]Evanar hit, Storn got a 16 to hit for 14 damage, which finished it...  I moved Abde'ragman to the best firing position I could, because his stated movement would have required about 5-10 feet more speed to reach a spot where he wouldn't be shooting right into two trees.

*Round 3 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (8 damage)
18 Gnoll 2
17 Selua
15 Abrielle
14 Gnoll 3
15 Abde'ragman
11 Evanar
12 Gnoll 4
13 Gnoll 5
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven

Merrick double-moves towards the clearing and draws his sap along the way.  Tarven did the same at the end of round 2.  Storn took a 5-foot step forward after his attack in round 2.

Gnoll #2 has just entered the woods, approaching you, while others can be heard approaching.  Gnoll 2 attacks Merrick with an 18 to hit, for 8 damage.  Ouch!

Everyone, please post your actions for *round 3*.  I will post the remaining gnoll actions, Storn's, and Tarven's afterward.

The map, after Merrick and gnoll #2.....  Up is NORTH.
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X X X * C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X M * X X C
X X X X * X X X * X X X s X * X X S X X * X X X X 2 X X C
m X X X X X * A X a F X X X X X X * X X X T X * X X X * C
X * X X * X X X * X X X E * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2009)

Abrielle gasped at the sight of blood and guts spilling on the ground before her as the Gnoll died, and nearly let out a shriek when Merrick took the fierce blow. "Fayne, come with me we must help Merrick! I will give him one of my potions." The Elven girl knocked loose an arrow from her shortbow as she moved eastward towards the wounded guard.

[sblock]
*HP: 5/5, AC: 15, Fort: -1, Ref: +4, Will: +1*

Shortbow Attack: 10+2=12, Damage: 5 Abby shoots at the Gnoll and then moves east in hopes of helping Merrick with her potion. She is also hoping that Fayne will cover her with his melee skills [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2009)

*Fayne, round 3 actions*

Fayne moves eastward toward Merrick and the gnoll, moving from tree to tree as he goes to keep some amount of cover.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points 10/10

Move 45' east, 5' north (should be 45' of total movement - double move) to stand behind a tree
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2009)

Selua moves around the tree ahead of her to get a clear shot at the gnoll, then shoots.

[sblock=Mechanics]Longbow attack (+1 Point Blank Shot, -4 shooting into melee); Damage (1d20=10, 1d8+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2009)

Evenar looks to see the first gnoll fall, then another appear. he looks about to see where every one is and realizes the mule would be fair game to the dog beasts...

he makes a double move is is just at the fron of the mule (counted the * as 1.5 movements as you have indicated and and came up with exactly 60 at the east side of the mule. ) He will try ang get the mule to a safer location (next round of course. std action, i think)

[sblock= personal reminder] handle animal: 3 ranks no other mods[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 14, 2009)

*Calling Abde'ragman Zaliman....*

Selua gets a bit closer to the newly-arrived gnoll and looses an arrow from her bow, but it flies too far eastward as she corrects her aim to avoid hitting the badly-wounded guardsman.

Abrielle follows suit, moving in closer and releasing an arrow from her bow, but it just strikes one of the trees in her way.  She's not close enough yet for a clear shot in this woodland.

Another gnoll charges out of the clearing and into the woods, pushing past bushes and trees while snarling and slavering, axe raised.  It gets close enough to see Tarven, and rushes in to intercept him before he can interfere with the other gnoll who's fighting Merrick.  This one howls, barks, and snarls a bit as he goes, which sounds too measured to just be random noise (I don't think any of you know the Gnoll language, do ya?).

Abde'ragman......does something?

Evanar looks around and decides to go guide Selua's mule to a safer spot.....so he jogs back to the mule.
[sblock=Round 3 Continues]Evanar's moving to the mule.....?  Far from where the gnolls are coming from....?  Ooooo-kaaay....  And I've been treating the tree-spaces to cost 2 squares (10 feet) of movement to enter (just 1 square / 5 ft. to leave), which is actually equivalent to light undergrowth.

*Round 3 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (8 damage)
18 Gnoll 2
17 Selua
15 Abrielle
14 Gnoll 3
15 Abde'ragman
11 Evanar
12 Gnoll 4
13 Gnoll 5
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven

Selua moves for a clear shot, but misses.

Abrielle approaches Merrick and shoots, hitting a tree.  There are too many in her way for a very clear shot at this range, though it's not impossible.

Gnoll #3 leaves the clearing and approaches, finding Tarven and moving in to block his way (double move).

Need to know Abde'ragman's action.

Evanar double-moves to reach Selua's mule.

I'll finish the round after Abde'ragman's action.

The map, after gnoll #3..... Up is NORTH.
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X X X * C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X M * X X C
X X X X * X X X * X X X s X * X X X X X * X X X X 2 X X C
m E X X X X * A X X F X X X X a X * X X S T 3 * X X X * C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively heavy undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC to Arkhandus]
Can I actually hold off on Faynes actions until after he knows where the gnolls end up? I posted his round 3 action above, but now seeing that more gnolls are entering the field I think that would probably change his action.

Let me know if I can do this...
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]







*OOC:*


I thought trees cost 1.5, not two. then he may not get to the mule when he expected. I was going to bring the mule closer to the center of the clearing (center of map?) if I am wrong on the clearing locatin, then he would probably have left the mule alone. sorry for any confusion. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2009)

Abde'Ragman tumbles as he keeps moving in the direction he was heading. He curses under his breath and casts a spell with a pair of dwarven words. He lifts his crossbow, ready to shoot.

OOC: Move Northwest Casting True Strike


----------



## Arkhandus (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Scott, you know how to make spoiler blocks, so please do so instead of leaving OOC questions out in the open of the IC thread.  There IS an OOC thread for questions or discussion, after all, if you'd rather not bother with spoiler blocks.

The map is clear enough, if you'd read the map key that I always put under it.  You are in the woods, with everyone else.  Only the gnolls are in the clearing, way off to the east, which is where the gnolls are coming from.  The mule is off to the west, in the woods, roughly 95 feet away from the clearing.  If you want to change your action, do so now.

Rhun, you can change your action as well if you wish, since your turn hasn't come up yet.  I'm posting the gnolls' and NPCs' actions after Scott makes up his mind.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=Arkhandus]once again I am sorry. I would like to accept your generosity an change my action at this time. thank you.pm me if there any further problems, please?[/sblock]
In accordance with map on 244 to make readjusted move, evenar takes a double move action  for 60 feet mvmt to end up just north of tarvan to get to gnoll 2


----------



## Arkhandus (May 15, 2009)

*Gnolls! Round 4 Begins*

Abde'ragman moves closer and incants a spell.

Evanar looks back towards the mule and considers going back to move it, but changes his mind and moves in to try helping against the gnolls.

Two more gnolls burst into the woods from the clearing, sniffing around, tongues lolling, and searching for intruders.  They see one of their group attacking the closest human and another just reaching a second human, so one moves in closer to that second human (Tarven) and the other moves a bit further into the woods, looking for other victims or perhaps a way around to Tarven's rear.  Both notice Selua behind Tarven.

Fayne does something.......

Storn hustles closer to the new battle, but his short dwarven legs don't carry him very far, so he lags behind Evanar in approaching Merrick's and Tarven's foes.  "Agh, don't wait fer me!  Kill them bassards!" the dwarf huffs out.

Tarven slashes at the first gnoll to reach him, but is too hasty and it easily evades, having just gotten close while he was swinging.  Glancing behind and seeing the elf maiden behind, with no melee weapon in hand, he decides to stand his ground rather than shift position.  *"Back, you!"* he grits out, baring his teeth at the gnolls with their much-more-fearsome-looking fangs and jaws.
[sblock=Round 3 Ends]*Round 3 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (8 damage)
18 Gnoll 2
17 Selua
15 Abrielle
14 Gnoll 3
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4
12 Gnoll 5
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven
*note: misplaced gnolls 4 and 5 in the initiative order, given their initiative rolls, now fixed

Abde'ragman I moved northeast, since northwest would move him away from the battle and put more trees in his way.  If you don't want that, say so.  However, you might want to change your mind about casting True Strike this round; you still need to reload your crossbow and move into a position where you could actually stand a chance of hitting something other than a tree.

Well, as it is, your new position is enough to give gnoll #3 half-cover against you (assuming you take a 5-foot step forward before shooting, otherwise you'll have 2 trees in the way), which isn't too bad, but since it's also in melee with Tarven you'd take a -4 on the attack roll in addition to the gnoll getting an AC bonus for half-cover.  For a decent hit chance, you'll want to move a bit closer to a spot where you have a clear shot and only suffer the -4 for shooting into melee (one more move-action heading southeast would do it).  So if you'd rather just double-move this round, then load and cast next round (or move and load this round, move and cast next round), just say so before your next turn comes up.

Gnoll #4 enters the woods and moves in on gnoll #3's target, Tarven.

Gnoll #5 enters the woods, further south of Tarven, and looks for targets.

Storn double-moves closer to Evanar and Merrick.

Tarven attacks gnoll #3, rolls a 9 to hit, missing.  Durnit.

The map, at the end of Round 3 excluding Fayne's action..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * A X X * X X X X * X X * X X X X * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X s X X E X M * X X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X 2 X X C C
m X X X X X * X X X F X X X X a X * X X S T 3 * X X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * 4 X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * 5 X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]
Merrick tries to hack at the gnoll that just maimed him, but his fresh wound makes it hard to swing and his sword just chops a branch off of a bush, then he swings his sap at the gnoll but it easily steps back from the leather club filled with weights.  Merrick curses in Chondathan and staggers around the tree, putting it between him and the thrice-damned-lucky gnoll.

The gnoll, however, proves just how lucky it really is, following his movement by rushing back around the tree and bringing its axe around in a high, horizontal arc......smacking into Merrick's head and splitting his skull, sending the young guardsman toppling over into the bushes, blood gushing forth from his head-wound......it doesn't look like he's ever getting back up without immediate medical attention.

Tarven hears the strike and sees his fellow guard topple over backwards, blood gushing from his head, and cries out *"NOOO!"* in surprise and terror.  The gnoll just grins and cackles in glee at its easy victory over the puny human.
[sblock=Round 4 Begins]Waiting on Rhun's action for Fayne in round 3, and for Abrielle's, Selua's, and Abde'ragman's actions in round 4, before I'll post actions for the other gnolls.
*Round 4 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (19 damage, unconscious, dying)
18 Gnoll 2
17 Selua
15 Abrielle
14 Gnoll 3
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4
12 Gnoll 5
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven

Merrick attacks gnoll #2 with longsword and sap, rolling a natural 1 for the sword and a total of 7 for the sap.  What the heck's up with my d20?!?!  Merrick takes a 5-foot step around the tree.

Gnoll #2 pursues, but puts the tree between it and Evanar.  Attacks Merrick with battleaxe, rolled a total of 20 to hit, for 11 damage.  WTF?!?!  Merrick falls unconscious and is near death.  Dangit.  He's the more combat-capable of the two guards.

The map, after gnoll #2..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * A X X * X X X X * X X * X X M X * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X s X X E X X * 2 X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X C C
m X X X X X * X X X F X X X X a X * X X S T 3 * X X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * 4 X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * 5 X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2009)

Evenar  is in battle mode as he sees only gnoll 2 in his vision. he moves east 10 feet and south east 5 feet then takes a swing at the dog faced beast. He grunts as he puts extra muscle into the swing (power attack)

1d20+5=25, 1d10+7=8
Crit!
1d20+5=16, 1d10+7=9
(is 16 a hit? if so crit confirmed!)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 15, 2009)

Selua watches in shock and horror as Merrick goes down.  Memories of her village and the slaughter there come rushing back to her...and of the foolish order to stand their ground rather than retreat.

She moves carefully around the battle to Merrick and casts a minor healing spell to stabilize him, then yells out "We should fall back!"

[sblock=Mechanics]Swapping _create water_ for _cure minor wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

*Fayne, Round 3*

Fayne moves eastward, moving from tree to tree as he goes to keep some amount of cover.


[sblock=Combat Info]
Changed his movement slightly based on the gnoll's positions. And sorry for the confusion, but having split initiatives where his actions depend on the enemy often lead to that! 

AC: 15, Hit Points 10/10

Move 40 east, 5' south (should be 45' of total movement - double move) to stand behind a tree
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 15, 2009)

Abrielle shrieked - she was a kindhearted girl and despite her age of 109, she had not seen anyone die before._ "Dear Correlon, is he dead now?"_ The Elf wanted to help her fallen comrade, and decided that she would be more useful that way than trying to hit a Gnoll with her bow, with so many trees in the way. She rushed forth with all haste, to reach the spot where Merrick was bleedin to death.

[sblock]
Double move. She goes past Selua's and Tarven's spaces without problem then? Anyway, this is the path Abby takes:

* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * A X X * X X X X * X X * X X M X * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X s X X E X X * 2 X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X C C
m X X X X X * X X X F X X X X a X * X X S T 3 * X X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * 4 X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * 5 X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 16, 2009)

*Gnolls!  Round 4 almost finished...*

Fayne moves in closer, ducking behind a tree as he approaches the gnolls.

Selua moves over to the fallen guardsman and stabilizes him with a touch and a prayer to Sehanine Moonbow.  She calls for a retreat.....

Abrielle moves in towards Merrick as well, but is further away so she doesn't lend any aid just yet.

The gnoll that first approached Tarven now takes a swipe at him with its battleaxe, snarling and missing.  That gnoll shifts position closer to Evanar to threaten him with its axe.

Abde'ragman......does something again.....

The two gnolls further south move up, one stepping northward to where its comrade had just been, and this one delivers a powerful strike to the guardsman!  Tarven staggers back as the axe cuts through his chainmail and looses a spray of blood from his left shoulder, making him cry out and stagger.....but unlike Merrick, he doesn't fall, just barely lucky enough to avoid a deadly stroke.  Tarven gasps out *"Kah....kill 'em first!  We....we can still fight!"*

Meanwhile, the other gnoll south of the group moves around the trees to reach Fayne and slash at him....but Fayne's polearm affords him superior reach, and the gnoll's attack is thrown off by the southerner's own strike.  The gnoll buries his axe in the tree for the moment, swinging too early in a futile attempt to intercept Fayne's glaive.

Evanar moves in to attack, and hews mightily into a gnoll's shoulder and ribcage, making it howl in pain as it drops!

Storn moves in to help Tarven, seeing that Evanar is headed for the other murderous gnoll.  Storn bellows out "Yeh die now, yeh bassard!"  He cuts one of the gnolls down with a brutal stroke of his own waraxe, hacking through the beast's guts and spilling some of its steaming innards....
[sblock=Round 4 Continues]*Round 4 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (18 damage, unconscious, stable)
18 Gnoll 2
17 Selua
15 Abrielle
14 Gnoll 3
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4
12 Gnoll 5
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven (10 damage, disabled at 0 HP)

Selua moves close enough to stabilize Merrick with her spell.

Myth, the small "s" on the map is Storn, but yes, you can move through allies' spaces unhindered.  Abrielle reaches Merrick's side.

Gnoll #3 attacks Tarven.  Rolls an 11, missing.  Steps northward to threaten Evanar.

Going to move ahead with gnolls #4 and 5 just to keep momentum up.  Post Abde'ragman's action when you can, Voda Vosa.  Also need Fayne's action for round 4, now (see below for gnoll 4 and 5 actions).  And I need a decision by Evanar (see below).

The map, after gnoll #3, for Abde'ragman's reference..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * A X X * X X X X * X X * X a M X * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X s X X E X S * 2 X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X 3 X X X X X C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X T X * X X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X F * X * 4 X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * 5 X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X

Gnoll #4 steps north to follow gnoll #3.  Attacks Tarven, rolling a 22 to hit, for 10 damage.  Tarven is disabled but still standing and conscious.  Evil dice!

Gnoll #5 moves around the trees to reach Fayne and attacks him.  Rolled a natural 1 to hit!  Yeesh, only the NPCs are getting mauled! _*sobs for his NPCs*_ *Fayne gets an attack of opportunity though.*

Evanar moves in and attacks, but will suffer an attack of opportunity from gnoll #3 if he does move.  Do you still want to move first?  Otherwise I will assume you attack gnoll #3 before moving.  You do score a crit, and the gnoll falls unconscious.  If you attack gnoll #3, you won't suffer an AoO, and can move safely to reach gnoll #2.

Storn moves in and attacks gnoll #3, or gnoll #4 if Evanar KOs gnoll #3.  Rolled a 23 to hit, for 12 damage, rendering the gnoll unconscious.

The map, at the end of the round, excluding whatever movement Fayne, Abde'ragman, or Tarven will make, and I haven't removed either fallen gnoll yet since I dunno what Evanar, Abde'ragman, or Fayne will do, and haven't determined Tarven's action yet as appropriate..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * A X X * X X X X * X X * X a M X * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X S * 2 X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * s 3 X X E X X C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X T 4 * X X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * 5 F * X * X X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2009)

OOC: You can't expect me to post that quickly....

The calishite makes his best shoot, to the nearest gnoll (5) with his magically enhanced presicion. He retreats a few steps to the west.

24 to hit for 6 fmg


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

[sblock=evenar's move] 







> Evanar moves in and attacks, but will suffer an attack of opportunity from gnoll #3 if he does move. Do you still want to move first? Otherwise I will assume you attack gnoll #3 before moving. You do score a crit, and the gnoll falls unconscious. If you attack gnoll #3, you won't suffer an AoO, and can move safely to reach gnoll #2.




If i understand correctly: in round 3, for evenar to move to gnoll 2 he will be in a threatining situation with 3. if his attack is on 3 to prevent the AOO, then that is the one he hit with the crit, right?

If i have this correct, then his attack is to be on gnoll 3 to prevent the AOO and will move this round (number 4) to gnoll 2 and attack it. [/sblock]

Evenar's attack on gnoll 3 was a lucky strike as his sword sliced through the beast. he moves the short distance to gnoll 2. his worker's muscles bulge with effort as he places extra effort into the attack

1d20+5=10, 1d10+7=10

however, a patch of wet leaves in his path foil the lad's aim and cause him to miss the gnoll.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

*Fayne, AoO vrs Gnoll 5*

Taken offguard by the gnoll's assault, Fayne's own weapon too embeds itself in the thick trunk of a tree as he makes a wild swing!

[sblock=Combat Info]
Attack: Natural 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

*Fayne, Round 4 actions*

Knowing that they had to eliminate these gnolls before more could come, Fayne steps away from the one who had swung at him. His hand goes into a pouch, and he shouts a word of power as he throws colored sand into the gnol'ls face. Immediately, it turns into a pattern of brilliant shifting lights, striking the enemy full in the face...

[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points: 10/10

5' step back, cast _Color Spray_ at gnoll, Will Save vrs DC14.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 16, 2009)

*Gnolls!  Round 5 Begins*

Abde'ragman fires a shot, magical insight alone allowing him to shoot past several trees and still hit the gnoll that is moving in against Fayne......  The Calishite's bolt buries itself in the gnoll's left shoulder, making it howl in pain and snarl fiercely!

Evanar and Storn drop the gnolls that were mauling Tarven, then Evanar moves in towards the gnoll that mortally wounded Merrick, dragging his bloody sword out of the fallen gnoll's carcass.

Fayne takes a hasty swipe at the gnoll that dodges around the trees to get at him, and like the gnoll he just hacks into a tree trunk.  However, while the gnoll apparently has a bit more trouble yanking his axe free, Fayne steps back and leverages his glaive free of the trunk, releasing one hand from the haft once that's done to gesture and incant a spell, hurling a spray of shifting, chaotic colors at the gnoll's face!

However, to his annoyance, the surprised gnoll manages to see through the illusory attack, shaking off the potentially-blinding magic and snarling at Fayne while its vision clears.
[sblock=Round 4 Ends]I know, I know, Voda.  Just felt like moving through the round a little faster last night when I was posting the update.

Evanar, you've already posted your action for round 4 (we haven't entered a new round yet, I was asking about what gnoll you wanted to target with your attack this round, since gnoll #3 moved before your turn).  So I'm assuming you just hit gnoll #3 this round, moving to threaten gnoll #2 afterward, since that seems to be what you're implying as your answer......?
*Round 4 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (18 damage, unconscious, stable)
18 Gnoll 2
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (dying)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (dying)
12 Gnoll 5 (6 damage)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven (10 damage, disabled at 0 HP)

Evanar drops gnoll #3, and Storn drops gnoll #4.

Abde'ragman manages to hit, despite the gnoll's total cover and his shooting into melee, thanks to True Strike....unbelievably, but it hits.  Gnoll 5 is wounded.

Sorry Rhun, I rolled a 15 for the saving throw.  Gnoll 5 shakes off the Color Spray.

Just to note, you can't 5-foot-step into the spaces that are mostly occupied by the trees, since it costs 10 feet of movement to enter those spaces.  So I moved Abde'ragman and Fayne each diagonally 5 feet into empty spaces.

The map, at the end of round 4..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * A X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X a M X * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X S * 2 X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * s X X X E X X C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X F X T X * X X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * 5 X * X * X X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]
Merrick lies unconscious on the forest floor, still, but at least he looks to be faintly breathing, and Selua's magic has stemmed the tide of blood from his head wound.

The gnoll that dropped Merrick now takes a swipe at Evanar, ignoring for a moment the elf-maidens that rushed to the fallen guardsman's side.  The gnoll tries to get payback for Evanar maiming its comrade, but its stroke goes wide, easily avoided by the young man from Shadowdale.
[sblock=Round 5 Begins]*Round 5 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (18 damage, unconscious, stable)
18 Gnoll 2
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (dying)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (dying)
12 Gnoll 5 (6 damage)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven (10 damage, disabled at 0 HP)

Gnoll #2 attacks Evanar.  Rolled a 9 to hit, dangit.  My poor, poor NPCs are the only ones being hit....... _*sob*_

Evanar's rolls from a few posts up will stand for his attack this round, unless no valid target remains by the time his turn comes up.  A miss.

Everyone else, please post your actions for round 5.

Gnoll #5 will be moving in (diagonally northeast) to attack Fayne again on its turn, but I roled a total of 10 for its attack roll, dangit.  No, I don't actually want to slaughter the PCs, I just get annoyed whenever I have a string of terrible rolls.  But, you know what the gnoll will be doing, so you can act accordingly.

The map, after gnoll #2..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * A X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X a M X * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X S * 2 X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * s X X X E X X C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X F X T X * X X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * 5 X * X * X X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2009)

Abde'Ragman moves to the east (2 squares to avoid the gnoll's cover) and loads his  crossbow frantically. he raises his weapon and fires another bolt. The pointy thing goes directly to the snarling beast!


OOC:Ha! me post first!  19 for 8 dmg


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

[sblock=anti-confsion]







> Evanar, you've already posted your action for round 4 (we haven't entered a new round yet, I was asking about what gnoll you wanted to target with your attack this round, since gnoll #3 moved before your turn). So I'm assuming you just hit gnoll #3 this round, moving to threaten gnoll #2 afterward, since that seems to be what you're implying as your answer......?



 it appears we are on the sme page here. yes that is indeed what i am implying and i see that the attack was indeed for round 4 so i have no other thing to post...until round 5 when i kill this gnoll.[/sblock]

re-post for the record:

Evenar's attack on gnoll 3 was a lucky strike as his sword sliced through the beast. he moves the short distance to gnoll 2. his worker's muscles bulge with effort as he places extra effort into the attack

1d20+5=10, 1d10+7=10

however, a patch of wet leaves in his path foil the lad's aim and cause him to miss the gnoll.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

*Fayne, Round 5 actions*

Frustrated with his lack of ability to take out this single gnoll, Fayne steps away from his foe and again brings his glaive to bear. This time, he takes more time, and the swing of his polearm is much more accurate...

[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points: 10/10

5' step back/away as needed to use Glaive
Attack vrs Gnoll 5: 19
Damage vrs Gnoll 5: 9
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 17, 2009)

Abrielle was glad that the snarling, drooling beast decided to ignore her._ "Ha! The first time ever i am happy that a male failed to go after me._" The Elven girl knelt down and hastily grabbed one of the three healing potions tucked away in the small front compartment of her backpack, and then while gently holding Merrick's head in her lap, she poured the thick bluish liquid down his throat. "Hey you - the girl brushed away the man's hair as his deep wound began closing. - welcome back."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 18, 2009)

Selua moves to stand over the fallen Merrick while Abrielle administers her potion, pulling her sword and covering them both.

[sblock=Mechanics]5' step, draw sword, total defense.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 18, 2009)

*Round 6 Begins*

Selua draws steel and moves in to guard Merrick and Abrielle, while Abby gets out a healing potion to feed the unconscious guardsman.

Abde'ragman reloads his crossbow and takes a few steps away from the tree in his way, firing at the gnoll by Fayne and, amazingly, striking the gnoll's chest!  It topples over with a choking gasp, spitting up some blood as it falls.

Evanar takes a swing at the gnoll that dropped Merrick, but it easily dodges.  It is not so lucky, however, when Fayne turns his attention that way and dashes over to bring his glaive down on its left shoulder, splitting flesh and sinew, cutting into bone!

The gnoll stops cackling and yelps in pain, whimpering a bit, then barks out something frantically, looking towards the clearing.  It doesn't look like this gnoll will be able to remain standing much longer after that wound, and the blood pouring out from it...

Storn hustles over as quick as his dwarven legs will carry him, jogging through the brush to slip past Fayne and threaten the gnoll with his waraxe, opposite Selua's position, but not getting there quickly enough to strike before the gnoll.

Tarven, the barely-conscious guardsman, fumbles around with his belt pouch, withdrawing a vial of some milky-white liquid, gritting his teeth through the pain of his wound.  His hands are shaky, but he starts to try pulling out the cork.
[sblock=Round 5 Ends]*Round 5 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (18 damage, unconscious, stable)
18 Gnoll 2 (9 damage)
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (dying)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (dying)
12 Gnoll 5 (dying)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven (10 damage, disabled at 0 HP)

Selua draws her blade and stands guard over Merrick and Abrielle.

Abrielle takes out a potion and carefully pours it down Merrick's throat while he's unconscious.  It takes a move action to get the potion out, and a full-round action to administer it to an unconscious character (since they can't consciously gulp it down, you need to pour it slowly and rub their throat to make them reflexively drink it; see the Potion rules in the SRD or DMG).  You'll finish administering the potion on your next turn, leaving you with a move-action remaining on that turn.

Abde'ragman takes a 5-foot step and reloads his crossbow, firing at the gnoll.  He can't move 10 feet while reloading, because they would require separate move actions.  But he hits, barely, despite the partial cover.  Combined with his previous hit, it's enough to drop the gnoll!

Evanar attacks gnoll #2 and misses.

Since Abde'ragman dropped gnoll #5 before Fayne's turn, I'm assuming he takes a move action towards gnoll #2 and attacks it instead.  The reach of his polearm is just enough for him to do it this round.  Fayne hits gnoll #2 for 9 damage.

Storn double-moves to flank gnoll #2 to Selua.

Tarven takes out a healing potion of his own.

The map, at the end of the round..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X A X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X aMSX * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X X * 2 X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X E X s C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X T X * F X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]
Merrick regains consciousness as Abrielle finishes coaxing the healing potion down his throat, his head-wound sealing up as the healing magic courses through his body.  However, Merrick remains woozy from blood loss, and doesn't get up yet, just looking up blearily at Abrielle and Selua in momentary confusion.

Meanwhile, the gnoll hacks at Evanar once, quickly, as it steps back and hurries to bring the axe up into a defensive position.  Its swipe is poorly-timed and doesn't even come close to Evanar's torso.

However, the gnoll barks some more, frantically, growling and whimpering a bit from its injury.  You can hear some angry-sounding bark in return from the clearing.
[sblock=Round 6 Begins]*Round 6 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (12 damage, disabled at 0 HP)
18 Gnoll 2 (9 damage, fighting defensively)
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (dying)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (dying)
12 Gnoll 5 (dying)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn
4 Tarven (10 damage, disabled until his turn when he heals 7 hp)
3 Gnoll #6 (hasn't shown up yet)

Gnoll #2 attacks Evanar but gets a 10 to hit, so it misses.  Fighting defensively.  Steps back 5 feet to get out of a flanked position.

Abrielle finishes administering her potion, healing Merrick for 6 HP.  Merrick awakens but is at 0 HP.  Abby has a move action remaining for this round.

Tarven will drink his own potion when his turn comes up, healing 7 HP.

Everyone, please post your actions for *round 6*.  Since Voda Vosa is going out of town for several days, I'll have Abde'ragman reload and move to a better position if Voda isn't able to post an action before he leaves (if he hasn't left the house already).

The map, after gnoll #2..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X A X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X aMSX * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X X * X 2 C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X E X s C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X T X * F X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-5 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 19, 2009)

_"The wound is more severe than i thought"_ Abrielle fumbled a bit and located her last potion - "Drink this, we still need you in the fight."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

Evenar makes another attempt at dispensing with the gnoll infront of him. he moves 5 feet forward and attacks.
Att:
1d20+5=16, 1d10+7=17 
He springs forward and brings the heavy blade to bear...


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Fayne continues to harry the gnoll with his polearm, hoping to take the best down with a lucky strike.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points: 10/10

5' step back/away as needed to use Glaive on Gnoll 2. If gnoll 2 falls prior to his turn, Fayne will ready an action to attack any enemy that comes within 10' of him.

Attack vrs Gnoll 2: 14
Damage vrs Gnoll 5: 14 - ha, max damage on what is most likely a miss. 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 19, 2009)

Selua takes a chance and tries to strike down the wounded gnoll, but is too concerned for Merrick and Abrielle to land a good blow.

[sblock=Mechanics]Longsword attack (+2 for flanking); Damage (1d20+2=7, 1d8=5) [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2009)

Abde'Ragman reloads his -until this moment- daeadly accurate weapon, as he sprints forward among the trees. 
[sblock=OOC]
I'm back =) Moving some squares diagonally. Red is previous position, bold is actual position. 

* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X A X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X aMSX * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X *A* X X X * X 2 C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X E X s C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X T X * F X X * C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X[/sbock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 24, 2009)

*Gnolls!  Round 7 Begins*

Selua tries to slay the gnoll, but is still distracted with Abrielle and Merrick for a moment and  doesn't lunge far enough.

Abrielle gets out another healing potion for Merrick and encourages him to drink it.

Abde'ragman reloads his deadly crossbow and hustles to get closer for his next shot.

Evanar and Fayne each try to cut the gnoll down, but Evanar is narrowly blocked by the gnoll's raised axe, and the creature manages to push his blade back just in time to lean away from Fayne's halberd, the blade slicing through some of the gnoll's armor and fur but not striking flesh.

Storn shifts position and tries to help out, but stumbles a bit on a rock at the edge of the clearing as he goes, sending his axe wide and missing the gnoll.

Then another one arrives, dashing over to Storn in the clearing and hacking into his shoulder!  Storn grunts and curses once in Dwarven, adding *"Gah!  There be another!" * The wound is not too deep, thanks to Storn's armor, but the dwarf is moderately wounded at least, gritting his teeth.

This new gnoll barks angrily at the other one.  It carries a nicer axe and wears studded leather, with a brass earring in one ear and a few scars on its face.  This one also carries a second axe, a fine hatchet, in its right hand (the battelaxe is in its left).  The other gnoll, badly wounded, keeps its shoulders bowed, while this one stands a little straighter.  It snarls out in rough Common *"Ss'rrender to Gars'raakh!  Rrr die!"*
[sblock=Round 6 Ends]*Round 6 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (12 damage, disabled at 0 HP)
18 Gnoll 2 (9 damage, fighting defensively)
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (dying)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (dying)
12 Gnoll 5 (dying)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn (6 damage)
4 Tarven (3 damage)
3 Gnoll #6 (hasn't shown up yet)

Selua steps in to attack, but misses.

Abrielle retrieves another healing potion.

Abde'ragman reloads and moves closer.  Can only move 30 feet this round since you took a move action to reload, so you're halfway or so to where you meant to go, as shown on the map.

Evanar attacks and narrowly misses, thanks to the gnoll fighting defensively.

Fayne steps in to attack as well and also misses (the gnoll moved to where it was 15 feet away from Fayne, on its turn).

Storn takes a 5-foot step to flank with Selua again, and attacks the gnoll.  Rolled a 12 to hit, which misses.

Gnoll #6 arrives, moving to the edge of the clearing and attacking Storn, flanking with gnoll #2.  Rolled a 20 to hit, for 6 damage.

The map, at the end of the round..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X A X * X X * X a M S * C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X X * E 2 C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X s C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X T X * X F X * C 6
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-6 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]
Merrick takes Abrielle's proffered potion and drinks it down, causing his head wound to scab over and his other wound to stop bleeding.  He feels less woozy now and grunts out *"Thanks,"* as he rises unsteadily to his feet, getting his bearings.

The badly-wounded gnoll continues to keep up its guard, slashing quickly at Evanar again but once more failing to hit.  It hurriedly brings the axe back up into a defensive position as it backpedals and moves behind a tree, looking apologetically at the newly-arrived gnoll and whimpering once.
[sblock=Round 7 Begins]*Round 7 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (7 damage)
18 Gnoll 2 (9 damage, fighting defensively)
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (dying)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (dying)
12 Gnoll 5 (dying)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn (6 damage)
4 Tarven (3 damage)
3 Gnoll #6 (hasn't shown up yet)

Merrick takes Abrielle's potion and drinks it, healing 5 HP.  Then he stands up and takes a 5-foot step around the tree.

Gnoll #2 attacks Evanar while still fighting defensively, rolling a 6 to hit and missing.  It takes a 5-foot step to again escape flanking.

Everyone, please post your actions for *round 7*.

The map, after gnoll #2..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X *
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * X C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X A X * X X * X a X S * 2 C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X M * E X C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X s C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X T X * X F X * C 6
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X C C
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-6 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2009)

Evenar presses his attack, this time not sparing any effort for more damage, just straight way trying to get past the defensive stance.. He moves 5 feet forward and strikes at number two again.

1d20+6=13, 1d10+6=8 

As he swings, once again the gnoll defends himself from the heavy blade of the young human.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 24, 2009)

Happy that she could hep the experienced guard with his wounds, the Elven girl decided to make herself useful and picked up her bow.

Abrielle moved to the East, close to Selua's position, so that she avoided the tree that is impeding her view of the Gnoll. "This one looks like their leader, if we defeat him we can easily intimidate the others."

The Elven girl drew her shortbow and drew the string, her hands now steady and her aim better than before.

[sblock] Shortbow vs Gnoll 6, 15+2=17, Damage: 3 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2009)

The marksman.... er... wizard advances through the forest's leaves, shooting his crossbow at the new gnoll. *"A good bolt in the chest is always a good present for such an honourable guest." * says the calishite, now confident in his skill. But the bolt was not that well crafted, and cracked in a shower of sprinkles. 
[sblock=Actions]Advance to [X *X* X M *] and shoot 18 to hit, 1 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

Selua steps around the trees and tries to strike down the wounded gnoll.

[sblock=Mechanics]Attack and damage (1d20=15, 1d8=3) [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Fayne continues his attacks, hoping to help Evanar, but the rapidly changing melee keeps his polearm from striking true.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points: 10/10

5' step NE

Attack vrs Gnoll 2: 08
Damage vrs Gnoll 2: 05
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 27, 2009)

*Gnolls!  Round 8*

Selua, Evanar, and Fayne all move in to hack at the wounded gnoll, which manages to dodge Selua's strike and block Evanar's, then hop away from Fayne's falling glaive!  By sheer luck, the gnoll is still standing.

Abrielle and Abde'ragman, however, manage to graze the other gnoll with an arrow and bolt, neither inflicting any kind of serious wound but drawing blood nonetheless.  It snarls at them in return, blood trickling down from one arm where the wizard's crossbow bolt cut through its armor, and more blood oozing from the cut on its right cheek where Abrielle's arrow zipped by.

The first gnoll cheers up a bit and snarls at your group as you see the other gnoll hack into Storn yet again, this time with its hatchet, the dwarf barely blocking its battleaxe with his own waraxe.  The dual-axe-wielding gnoll growls at Storn and barks at the other gnoll, apparently goading it on.  The dwarf staggers under a powerful blow from the hatchet, ripping through his fine armor and cutting a notch into the side of his wooden shield.

Meanwhile, Tarven hustles around the trees and foliage to enter the clearing, maneuvering around the gnoll to help Storn.  However, the gnoll lunges to the side and closer to Storn as Tarven gets close.
[sblock=Round 7 Ends]*Round 7 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (7 damage)
18 Gnoll 2 (9 damage, fighting defensively)
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (dying)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (dying)
12 Gnoll 5 (dying)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn (12 damage)
4 Tarven (3 damage)
3 Gnoll #6 (4 damage)

Selua moves around the trees and attacks gnoll #2, but misses due to the gnoll's extra AC from fighting defensively.

Abrielle moves and shoots at gnoll #6, grazing it for 3 damage.

Abde'ragman moves in and also shoots at gnoll #6, grazing it for 1 damage.

Evanar steps in to attack gnoll #2 again, but misses.

Fayne also moves in to attack gnoll #2, but misses.

Storn attacks gnoll #6, then steps southward.  Natural 1!

Tarven double-moves to get behind gnoll #6.

Gnoll #6 attacks Storn again, with both axes.  Rolled a 16 for the battleaxe, missing, and a 23 with the handaxe, dealing 6 damage with the handaxe.  Steps southwest afterward, gaining partial cover from the tree against Abrielle and Fayne, but mostly just to avoid getting flanked too soon.

The map, at end of round 7..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * C
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * S C C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X X a * 2 C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X A X M * X E C C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X F X C C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * s C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X 6 C T
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-6 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]
Merrick shakes his head a bit to clear it, and moves around the trees to find the gnoll who cut him down, stepping in for some sweet revenge.......but his swing is way off, as his vision blurs and a bit of vertigo strikes from the sudden, quick movement and turning.  Merrick frowns and takes a moment to regain his sense of balance, still a bit woozy from blood loss.

The gnoll, for its part, ignores him and turns, slashing at Selua but just grazing her armor with the axe, before the gnoll lunges past her to escape the others, turning back just in time to raise its battleaxe on guard again.  It snaps and snarls at you, angry at its wound and its struggle just to stay alive.
[sblock=Round 8 Begins]*Round 8 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (7 damage)
18 Gnoll 2 (9 damage, fighting defensively)
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (dying)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (dying)
12 Gnoll 5 (dying)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn (12 damage)
4 Tarven (3 damage)
3 Gnoll #6 (4 damage)

Merrick moves to flank with Selua, and attacks gnoll #2.  But I rolled a total of 7 for his attack roll, so he misses.

Gnoll #2 attacks Selua, still fighting defensively, but I only rolled a 10 total to hit, so it misses.  Steps northeast to get away from everyone else.

Everyone, please post your actions for *round 8.*  You'll be happy to know this fight is almost over!  Gnoll 2 is just stubbornly holding out.

The map, after gnoll #2..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * C
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * S 2 C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X X a * C C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X A X X * X E M C C
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X F X C C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * s C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X 6 C T
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-6 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2009)

Evenar moves North east to follow the movement of the gnoll and takes another wack at it:

1d20+6=25, 1d10+6=11 

A mighty blow is dealt as he finds a space in an unprotected flank!

crit confirm:
1d20+6=19, 1d10+6=16

Vital organs and rib bone is slashes throught by the heavy blade!


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 27, 2009)

Abrielle was sure the wounded Gnoll would fall soon, but the leader was giving Storn some serious trouble.

"_It looks to be much stronger than a regular Gnoll._" The Elven lass grabbed her bow and ran past Evanar and Merrick, winking at the men as she rushed by to reach the unoccupied clearing to the east, that would give her a good line of sight towards the dual wielding Gnoll. She drew her bow again and made sure to draw the string further and deal much more damage to the monster this time. However, her hand trembled as she released the arrow, and the shot missed by a foot or so.

[sblock]
Shortbow vs Gnol 6: 6+2=8, Damage: 6

* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * C
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * S 2 C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X X X * C C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X A X X * X E M C a
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X F X C C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * s C C
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X X X 6 C T
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X *[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2009)

The calishite sprints to the south (3 squares) and readies his crossbow again. Ehm, his _deadly_ crossbow! Making use of his mortal aim, Abde'Ragman shoots another bolt, that sticks in the other arm of the gnoll, making another superficial wound. "Aha!" he says

21 to hit for 2 dmg


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

*Fayne, round 8 actions*

With Selua and Evanar engaged with the closest gnoll, Fayne moves to help Storn. As he nears the gnoll, he adjusts his grip and aims a powerful cut at the furred brute. This time, his glaive strikes true.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 15, Hit Points: 10/10

10' move South

Attack vrs Gnoll 6: 25
Damage vrs Gnoll 6: 11
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 31, 2009)

*Gnolls - dead!  Victory!*

Selua cuts down the gnoll that has defied her and Evanar thus far, dropping it with a slash of her sword across its midsection.  The gnoll topples over as its guts spill out, losing consciousness thanks to that and the earlier wound.

Abrielle moves into the clearing and launches an arrow at the gnoll leader, but her aim is off.  Abde'ragman does slightly better, grazing the gnoll leader with another crossbow bolt.

Evanar turns around to face the last gnoll standing, and he moves in to help Storn, delivering a mighty blow that almost cuts the gnoll leader in half!  Still, the gnoll staggers, crying out in pain, and remains standing, for just a second or two longer as Fayne moves in from the other flank, finishing the job with his halberd!  The area is quiet finally, as the gnoll leader falls to the ground in two pieces and nothing more springs at our heroes.

*"We.....we won?"* Merrick mutters.
[sblock=End Combat]*Round 8 Initiatives:*
22 Merrick (7 damage)
18 Gnoll 2 (DEAD)
17 Selua
15 Abrielle (still has Constitution damage)
14 Gnoll 3 (DEAD)
15 Abde'ragman
13 Gnoll 4 (DEAD)
12 Gnoll 5 (DEAD)
11 Evanar
6 Gnoll Sentry (DEAD)
6 Fayne
6 Storn (12 damage)
4 Tarven (3 damage)
3 Gnoll #6 (DEAD)

Forgot until today that CrazyMonkey is offline for about a week, so I'm handling Selua's action as an NPC for this round.

Selua attacks the wounded gnoll, rolling a total of 19 to hit, for 7 damage (wow!).  The gnoll drops.  Selua moves closer to the other fight.

Abrielle moves closer and takes a shot, but misses.

Abde'ragman reloads, fires, then takes a 5-foot step southward.  He grazes the gnoll leader for a light wound.  Please remember that it takes a move-action, half your turn, to reload the crossbow.

Evanar changes targets, moving southeast to reach the gnoll leader and attacking it.  The critical hit nearly kills it, but it barely remains standing.

Fayne moves in from the other side and finishes off the gnoll leader.

Battle over!  I'll give out XP and loot in the OOC thread soon.

The map, at end of battle..... Up is NORTH.
* X X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * C
X X * X X X X * X * X X X X X * X X X X X X X X * X X * C C C
* X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X X X * C C C
X * X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X X * X X M C a
X X X X * X X X * X X X X X * X X X X X * X A X X X X X C C C
m X X X X X * X X X X X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X * s E S
X * X X * X X X * X X X X * X X * X X * X * X X X X F X C C T
X X X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X X X * X X X C C C
* X X * X X X X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X * X X X * C C C
X X * X X X * X X * X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X * X * C C C
* X X X X * X * X X X X * X X X X X X * X X X * X X X X * X *
A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-6 = gnolls, C = empty 5-foot space of grassy clearing, X = empty 5-foot space of light undergrowth, * = tree (half cover, effectively light undergrowth for moving through the space)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2009)

*"We did indeed. Congratulations for you all my friends, you delivered quick dead to these foul creatures. Much more, I'm afraid, than what they do with their own enemies."* says the wizard, resting his crossbow over his shoulders.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 31, 2009)

Abrielle's hands were trembling, her slender fingers still clasping the bowstring. She did not have any gloves or even a thumbring on and the string had placed cuts on the tips of her fingers, the stinging pain now apparent after the fight was over.

This was her first fight - Evermeet was much too civilized for her to have the opportunity to experience such brutal slaughter.

"Oh dear... Is everyone alrgight? We should grab any equipment of value and find the hostage before more Gnolls return."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2009)

The last hit from the heavy sword hit solid bones, sending shocls down the steel weapon. Evenar is breathing heavily from the effort, but some how ...un scathed? he cleans the blade and sheaaths the bastard sword, and then shakes his hands to undo the tingling left from the hard hit.

finally he gets to helping the group, if any need help carrieing, he will gladly do so. but first he walks over the guard Merrik. 

"how ya doin' Sir?"


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2009)

Fayne uses some clothing from one of the dead gnolls to clean the blade of his glaive, and then moves from corpse to corpse, searching them for anything of value.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2009)

Merrick stutters out *"I-I'm okay.  Th-that was a close one......  Oh, hey...."*  He fishes around in his belt pouch and withdraws a vial of blue-white liquid.  The guardsman steps over to Abrielle and holds out the vial.  *"Ya gave me a healin' potion, right....?  Take this.  I owe ya one in return."*

Tarven executes any gnolls that haven't already died, with a quick stab through one of the eyes with his longsword, then goes into the clearing to keep an eye out for any other gnolls while the others dust off, settle their nerves, and all.  _"More gnolls than I would have expected."_

Storn congratulates Evanar and Fayne on how they did in the fight, and is jovial despite his serious injuries.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, but with WD back on the boards, shouldn't he be using storm?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

"Indeed," answers Fayne to Tarven. "The question is: Is this all of them, or are their more gnolls remaining? They must have left at least one to guard the prisoner, assuming he still draws breath."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 2, 2009)

"No payback necessary." Abrielle smiled, but took the potion nevertheless. "I say we go get the lad and return to Harrowdale. We are in need of rest and healing." Despite the fact that Elves did not need to sleep, Abby was in desperate need of a long bath and a soft bed.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

After finishing with a search of the gnoll bodies, Fayne will move east through the trees, trying to discern where the gnoll's came from, and if their lair is nearby.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2009)

*"This one seemed to be some sort of leader or champion" *The wizard pokes the leader with his staff *"The other gnolls cried out when he came here and started howling. Much like the dogs they are"* the wizard grins.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2009)

Fayne moves east through the trees, entering the clearing like most of the group has.......

The clearing is around 30 to 40 feet wide from east to west, a bit wider from north to south.  In the middle lies the gnoll's tents, six of them encircling a firepit, in which only ashes and rocks lie.  Each tent looks big enough for one or maybe two people.  Next to the firepit is a plain tarp, covering something.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2009)

*"We might be too late I'm afraid..." *says the wizard as he beholds the camp.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Fayne moves forward, quickly but cautiously, looking for any signs of danger. Reaching the tarp, he uses the tip of his glaive to lift the edge and peer beneath the cover.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

Evenar lifts the tarp that seems to be hiding something beneath and sees. . .


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2009)

Fayne enters the camp and passes two of the tents, Evanar following.  They lift the tarp..........and find the mangled, shredded, gnawed-on corpse of the chandler's horse.  It looks like the gnolls just dug in with their teeth and ripped out ragged chunks of horse-flesh in their jaws.

Most of the blood has apparently been drained or drunken, so the horse carcass is only slightly bloody.  It is still mostly intact, just a few scattered chunks missing.  The eyes have been plucked out, the skull smashed open, the brains removed, bites have been taken out of its neck, and small chunks of the torso are gone.  It looks like the horse must've died in agony and panic.

You don't hear anything new, and nothing stirs from the tents.

Merrick and Tarven follow slowly from either side, in case anything bursts out to flee.  Storn approaches a bit, but not too close.  He's still badly wounded from trading axeblows with the gnoll leader.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

Evenar drops the edge of the tarp, runs to the edge of the clearing and pukes his guts out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2009)

*"A nasty visage indeed. But it's just a horse. Where is the boy?"* Says the calishite, apparently undisturbed, as he peaks into one of the tents.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

"Perhaps bound and gagged in one of these tents?" says Fayne, though his voice is not hopeful. With that, he moves to begin looking into the tents one by one.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock]double post[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

"Ewwww" Abrielle was thoroughly disgusted with the grim sight of a half eaten dead horse. "Please, cover this thing again, and let's look for the boy."

She then joins the search for the lad:

[sblock]*Search:* Take 10 +5 = 15[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

"If the gnolls didn't eat him, he must be here somewhere," says Fayne as he searches. "Or perhaps the gnolls sold him; I've known their kind to have sold slaves before."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

between gaging, and coughing evenar mutters out the words faintly," people are not merchendise! they should not be bought and sold!!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Fayne shrugs at Evenar's words and continues searching. "While I may agree with you, we are but few in a very large world. And out there, such things happen. I have seen it in my homeland."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2009)

*"Yes, it's not something strange. People make quite useful merchandise in the hands of a skilful merchant. I must say I distaste the idea, but I know many fellow merchants that use slaves in their business. And they make out quite a difference. I had to pay those good-for-nothing mercenaries for protection, and for what? They ended up dead anyway, and I was lucky to to be rotting with them."  * says the wizard as he searches another tent


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

"S-slaves?" Abrielle stuttered at the prospect of such an abomination, wide eyed and genuinely astonished. "This is absurd, nothing good can ever come from slavery. And master Wizard you should know full well that no slave would ever risk his life in earnest for his master - loyalty does not go hand in hand with atrocity."

The Elven girl put her hands on her hips and made a frown, awaiting a response from the Calishite.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2009)

The calishite leaves the tent, frowning to the elven maid. *"Your words are full of sincere goodness lass, but of naivety too. Slavery is a fact, it happens and it is part of our world, as we know it. My people were the slaves of Djinns and other entities like those for many years. And I can assure you, that self preservation is a useful tool, more useful than loyalty in some cases. The genies had... perverse ways to improve the morale of their slaves. My country has a long history of been slaves of the genies and of slavers themselves. Slavery is part of my country's culture, like it or not. Slavers now don't have such treats with slaves as genies did, our slavery system is highly organized and standardised. Slaves now enjoy certain rights. I won't expect anyone to understand this, since none of you is from my homelands, I only ask you to accepts things as they are, since you can't change them."  
* he explains.* "I propose you to keep this conversation for the moment when we are back in Harrowdale, finding the missing lad is our priority now, I think we all agree in that."*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

"Indeed," says Fayne. "I didn't mean to start a philosophical debate on the morals of slavery. I was simply pointing out a possibility of what may have happened to the boy."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

Evenar finally gets himself back together and mumbles :

"after being slaves and then become masters makes you as much the monster they were."

He then starts searching tents.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2009)

*"Search, boy, we'll discuss these matters later."* wizard just smiled at the lad comment, before beginning the search again.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2009)

A few of you check the tents and talk, until finally, in the fourth tent, Fayne discovers the battered and bruised form of the teenager captured by the gnolls.  The boy is unconscious, badly beaten, and crudely tied-up with a short length of rope, a gag in his mouth.  Each of the tents holds a few items and a fur that serves as a bedroll for whatever gnoll was using it.  The tents reek of canine and violent scents.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

[sblock=tent contents] if anything is of value above 10 gp, evenar will take it [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Fayne drags the unconscious lad out into the open air. "Selua!" he calls. "I believe your skills are needed!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2009)

*"I don't think they wanted him as slave, they shouldn't beat him so hard if they did. I wonder why didn't they used him as hostage against us..."* The wizard ponders.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Fayne srugs. "Well, they are dead now. So I suppose we'll never know what they wanted, unless the boy has an idea."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

"If he understood the bestial yelping of these stinkin' dawgs."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2009)

*"I pretty much understood that 'Surrender or die' "*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"I pretty much understood that 'Surrender or die' "*




Evenar conceeds with a shrug and says, " there was that. I guess It chose to die instead of surrender."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Fayne moves out of the way after dragging the boy out of the tent, so as not to interfere with Selua's ministrations. He turns his attention to the parameter, keeping an eye out so as to have no surprises.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Fayne moves out of the way after dragging the boy out of the tent, so as not to interfere with Selua's ministrations. He turns his attention to the parameter, keeping an eye out so as to have no surprises.





Seeing Fayne take perimtar watch Evenar mimics the wizend actions of anotoher warrior and choose a spot on the other side of the clearing to keep watch, sword out and ready.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Fayne nods as he sees Evenar take up watch on the opposite side of the gnoll encampment. Perhaps they would make it back to civilization after all.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 8, 2009)

Abrielle was tired, her feet hurt, the hole in the back of her neck pulsed with pain, and her favorite boots were soaked in mud. The elven Bard did not want to whine however, so she decided to keep the group entertained while they were waiting for the lad to come back to consciousness. "Well we killed all the Gnolls, i suppose it won't hurt if i played a little tune. This one is an old folk song i learned back on the Sword Coast."

Abby then sat on a nearby rock and took out her fiddle. She played a lively tune to raise the group's spirits in this otherwise grim situation. The stench of the decaying horse did not help her concentration, however.

[sblock]Perform: 9+10=19[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Fayne sighs at the noise, and frowns from where he stands on the perimeter of the camp. He wouldn't say anything, as it appeared his companion was comforted by the music, but if there were any gnolls remaining, the noise would draw them in, and cover the sound of their approach.

He redoubles his vigilance, keen on avoiding another attack.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2009)

Selua checks on the youth and determines that he is not in danger, though it will take a while for him to recover.  She quietly treats his cuts with some herbs and makeshift bandages, along with those of Storn and the others, but she regretfully says *"I am sorry, but I do not have any more healing magic right now."*

The warriors of the group form a defensive perimeter for a while, and Abrielle plays a nice tune, hoping to lift everyone's spirits.  The teenager remains unconscious for now, as you wait for half an hour or so of nothing happening.
[sblock=ooc]I will need a Listen check and Spot check from everyone, then we'll move this along and the group will soon be back in Harrowdale Town.  Just not quite yet.....

Unfortunately, as noted in the OOC thread, it seems Selua's player needs to drop out for lack of time.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2009)

Spot and listen check:

1d20-1=17, 1d20-1=19

Usually the not so bright boy is about as cluless as a sleeping mouse with it ears stopped up with wax. not so this time! his nerves are on alert after the fight with the gnolls!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Fayne eyes remain focused on the forest about the encampment, but he can't seem to hear anything over the sound of Abrielle's music.


*Spot/Listen: 18/03*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 9, 2009)

Abde'Ragman remains sitting on a comfortable log in the camp, studying his spellbook, but not unaware of his surroundings at all. 

Just a listen check: 18


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 9, 2009)

Playing her fiddle was as easy for Abrielle as breathing - she was focused in the song, but her eyes and ears were also directed at her surroundings - in the taverns and drinking holes she had gotten used to watch out for drunken slobs trying to familiarize themselves with her body while she played.

[sblock] Listen: 17+1=18, Spot: 14+1=15 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 10, 2009)

*Something smells fresh blood.....*

Evanar, Fayne, and Storn all spot a man-sized, cat-like creature slip into the northern side of the clearing, but Abrielle's music is just loud enough to keep anyone from hearing the creature's quiet approach.  The feline predator leaps and bounds towards the encampment.....

It looks to be about 5 feet long, stands about waist-high to most of your group, with a long face, ragged ears, and mottled fur of brown and white.
[sblock=ooc]Selua gets 11 Listen and 15 Spot.  Storn gets 12 Listen and 22 Spot.  Merrick gets 19 Listen and 9 Spot.  Tarven gets 17 Listen and 4 Spot.

We're entering initiatives now, so I'll need an initiative roll from everyone.  Selua got 12, Storn got 6, Merrick got 14, Tarven got 15, and the creature got 16.  Also, if Evanar or Fayne beat that 16, they can take a standard action or a move action in the surprise round.  Only those two and Storn get to act in the surprise round with the creature.

I'll include a map with the start of the normal combat round.  For now, suffice it to say that Evanar and Fayne spotted the creature from about 20 feet away.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Fayne's eyes follow the creature as it rushes into the encampment. The creature is quick, and all Fayne can do is shout out a warning to his companions as the feline nears.

*Initiative: 08*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2009)

1d20+4=22
Evenar's jumpieness is still keeping him on edge!


[sblock=the rest of my post]( I will post his action when i get back from work today. I am sure there will be a map by then!)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2009)

The wizard quickly closes his book and raises to his full stature, and looks for his crossbow.

Init: 19


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]You don't need a map Evanar, you're 20 feet from the creature in a clear field.  It's just entered the clearing when you react.  You're the only one who rolled higher than the critter's initiative who can act in the surprise round, so I need your action before I can proceed.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC: Didn't the creature roll a 16?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

"Aha! Ha hoooo.... what the heck?" Evenar moves the 20 feet to the creature and and strikes it, as it is acting as a predator.

1d20+6=26, 1d10+6=16 

(nat 20! sweet!)

The young lad practally leeps and strikes the creature with immense force!

1d20+6=15, 1d10+6=15

(not sure if this is a confirmation, but 31 points damage total)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 12, 2009)

*Something scary this way comes...*

Evanar notices the creature step into the clearing just in time to intercept it as the feline predator tries to rush the camp......  And with a quick, powerful chop, he splits the beast's skull and spine in twain!  The beast falls heavily to the ground at Evanar's feet, just before it could make its own assault, blood spurting from its split head and neck.

However, a second or two later, another creature steps out of the brush some ways to Evanar's left, snarling to get his attention, and it raises a paw.......to grab its upper lip and peel back the skin from there, revealing a frightening visage of bone and muscle as it screeches menacingly in Evanar's direction!

Despite Evanar's quick victory over the first predator, the strange death's-head visage and predatory howl surprises and rattles him for a moment.
[sblock=ooc]Evanar got a 22 initiative, and was thus the only person who both 1) beat the creature's init and 2) spotted it in time to act in the surprise round.  Anyway, his critical hit just one-shotted the predator.  

I need a Will save from Evanar.  Also, initiative for Abrielle.  But Fayne and Storn may now take their surprise round actions.  Just a standard action or move action each, not both, and no full-round action.  Then we'll begin the first normal round.

I'll probably have to handle Storn's action (which comes after Fayne's).  I'm editing my earlier post to fix the mixup about Selua and Storn; it was obviously Storn who rolled the high Spot check.

MAP (note, critter #1 is dead)
X X X * * X * X * X X X *
X X * C C C * 1 C C X * X
* 2 C C C C C E C C C X X
* C C C C C C C C C C * X
X C C C tt Ctt C C C C X *
X C C M tt Ftt C C C C C X
* C C tt hhh C C tttt s C *
X C C tt Ctt p m a A C X X
X C C C T tt S tttt C X * X
* C C C C C C C C C C * X
* C C C C C X * X X * X X
X * X * * X * X * X X X *
Map Key: A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-? = monsters, C = empty 5-foot space in the clearing, t = tent, p = firepit, h = horse corpse, X = empty and mostly-clear forest terrain, * = space half-occupied by a tree (partial cover +2 AC/+1 Reflex)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] that was a good bit of lucky rolling at IC, lets see if  my luck holds (will save:-1)[/sblock]

1d20-1=14

Evenare sees the next creature and rases his weapon in response, only to see the most horrific visage he could ever imagine!

(did he save?)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Fayne steps north, and readies his weapon to strike the beast should it near him.

[sblock=Combat Info]
Since only a standard action is allowed, Fayne will 5' step north and ready an action to attack should the creature come within 10'.

[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 12, 2009)

Abrielle jumped up, startled from the events that quickly unfolded around her. The bloodied body of the feline monster made her feel as an idiot once again _"It seems that every time i decide to do something not related to slaughter i get enemies thrown at the group."_.

It took her some time to observe the whole situation before she saw the horrid monster approaching.

[sblock] Initative: 4+2=6 honestly stirges, bonebats, gnolls, a feline thing and now more undead. 5 combat encounters at level 1 in a forest that's not supposed to be THAT dangerous? And Abby just drags the group down every time she decides not to do anything but boring "attack-kill-guard"[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 13, 2009)

*Round 1 Begins*

Fayne steps a little closer to get a look at the second predator, which is now folding the skin back onto its skull with one paw.

The dwarf, Storn Horn, turns at the sound of the shriek and hustles over to try intercepting the beast, but his dwarven legs are too short to get very far before it does something else.  However, Evanar and Abde'ragman react quickly to the second creature, though Evanar feels a bit rattled and shaky from the monster's display.
[sblock=ooc]Naw, it was all the blood around the site that drew the predators, after you guys decided to wait around for quite a while for the young man to regain consciousness.  The gnolls beat him up pretty badly, so it's taking a while for him to wake up (he's only a 1st-level commoner, after all).  It's taking hours for him to recover enough, and there are half a dozen gnoll bodies nearby (all badly hacked up by the guys) plus the (mostly-drained) horse corpse and your group's own barely-patched-up wounds.

Had the group made haste to return to town once they had rescued the youth, this encounter would not have happened at all.  And remember, you're a few hours deep into the Velarswood, which IS monster-infested.  What you've faced have only been the least predators of the Velarswood, closer to the fringes of it than the deep woods where the nastier stuff lairs.  The felines can smell the blood on most of you; to their senses, you're all bloodied and vulnerable.  But Selua, Evanar, and Fayne are more or less at full strength (aside from Selua's spent healing magic), so the group's actually in decent shape overall.  I think you still have your Bardic Music left, right Abby?

The group's almost done here though.  I had expected you all to head back to town once you saved the boy.  Instead we have this little encounter before the return to Harrowdale Town (and they're not undead; they're krenshar, but nobody's tried a skill check to identify them yet).

Evanar made his save, but is shaken for 1 round with fear, suffering -2 on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws until the second feline's next turn.  He resisted the worst of the fear.

Fayne steps forward a bit and waits to see if the creature will get closer, readying his polearm.

Storn starts hustling closer to where the monsters have appeared, after spotting the first one and then hearing the second one's shriek.

Evanar and Abde'ragman may take their actions for the 1st normal round now.

Round 1 Initiatives:
22 Evanar
19 Abde'ragman
16 Critters (#1 dead, #2 unwounded)
15 Tarven
14 Merrick
12 Selua
8 Fayne
6 Abrielle
6 Storn

MAP
X X X * * X * X * X X X *
X X * C C C * 1 C C X * X
* 2 C C C C C E C C C X X
* C C C C C C C C C C * X
X C C C tt Ftt s C C C X *
X C C M tt Ctt C C C C C X
* C C tt hhh C C tttt C C *
X C C tt Ctt p m a A C X X
X C C C T tt S tttt C X * X
* C C C C C C C C C C * X
* C C C C C X * X X * X X
X * X * * X * X * X X X *
Map Key: A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, M = Merrick, m = mule, S = Selua, s = Storn, T = Tarven, 1-? = monsters, C = empty 5-foot space in the clearing, t = tent, p = firepit, h = horse corpse, X = empty and mostly-clear forest terrain, * = space half-occupied by a tree (partial cover +2 AC/+1 Reflex)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

> Evanar made his save, but is shaken for 1 round with fear, suffering -2 on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws until the second feline's next turn. He resisted the worst of the fear.




evenar is not the least bit happy looking the creature in the empty eye sockets, not that it look any too purdy to beginn with. He still tries his best at attacking the creature.

1d20+4=5, 1d10+6=8

He seems to be a bit too shaken as his courage gives out in his attack.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2009)

Abde'Ragman gets to his spellbook quick enough to chant his last spell. He moves his hands in the air and pronounce arcane words of power, directing his spell to catch only the feline creature in the area. The power of the spell menaces to close the creature's eyes.

OOC: Casting Sleep, getting only the critter in the area, against DC 16


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Fayne rushes the predator, pulling up some distance from it; close enough to hack at it with his glaive, but too far away for it to return the attack.

[sblock=Combat Info]
Move to be 10' away from the creature
Attack: 13
Damage: 8

[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 14, 2009)

*End combat*

The fight........is already over.  Evanar tries to cut down the beast that rattled him, but he's too shaky right now to connect.  Abde'ragman, however, moves to get a bead on where the critter is, and invokes a spell before it can strike at Evanar.  The beast snarls and tries to shake off the sudden drowsiness that overtakes it, then collapses and falls asleep at Evanar's feet, despite its desire to kill the prey.

Fayne moves in and, hesitating, takes the time to prepare a better strike, Evanar recovering from his momentary fear and helping out.  They execute the fallen beast before Abde'ragman's spell might wear off.
[sblock=ooc]I rolled a total of 10 for the krenshar's save against Sleep.  So I'm assuming Fayne and Evanar deliver a coup de grace next round instead of Fayne attacking it normally this round.

I considered having it be a small pride of krenshars, but decided that would probably be too much at this point and would take too long.  35 XP for everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 14, 2009)

"Correlon above us! We.. We should get back to the city. Before more things try to - the Elven lass swallowed uneasily - eat us." She still stood in her place, bow at the side, and fiddle in her hand.

"Dear merciful mother, I am useless aren't i. This is nothing like in the legends!" The girl mumbled as she regarded Evanar with new found respect. 

"You, you are really adept ad combat Evanar. When we get to safety and have the time to chat, i should like to hear more of you. Such skill promises a bright future indeed."

Abby smiled slyly, her green eyes gleaming - perhaps this was all she was good at, falunting her beauty and getting under men's skins.

Thoughts of skins reminded her of the horrific creatures that had just attacked them. "Uh yes, why don't we really get on our way then.. Please, someone carry the lad we can't risk waiting for him to regain consciousness."

[sblock]Arakhandus thanks for not paying serious heed to my little rant back there  BTW Abby does not have a use of Bardic Music left... She used it when we fought the stirges if i remember correctly [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2009)

Evenar just shrugs at Abby's kind words, his face still pale from what he just saw. He silently resheaths his sword and picks the lad up and fireman carries him, headed down thepath they arrived from. he doesn't even speak a sigle word the whole trip.

[sblock=A thank you] thanks for the coup de grace. that was exactly what i would have wanted![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Fayne cleans the blade of his glaive, and gives the fallen predator at last glance. Then he he moves to rejoin the others as they head out and move back to town.

[sblock=OOC]
Yes, Fayne would have switched to coup de gras on the helpless foe. Thank you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2009)

The wizard pulls his cloak over himself.* "And the beast falls under might and magic."* The calishite pass by the krenshar and looks at it with distaste. *"Horrible evil creatures, they deserved what they got."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 15, 2009)

"What are they? They look positively hideous." Abrielle asked as she removed a spider webbing from her precious hair.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

"They are simple predators, probably drawn here by the smell of blood," says Fayne. "I doubt there is any more evil to them than there is to a bear or cougar." The warrior shrugs and turns to regard the rest of the group. "Are we quite ready to move out?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

Evenar grunts his response. (his move is 20 if the boy weighs less then 112 lb. and he is med. encumbered)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2009)

*"Indeed I am ready to get out of this woods. And about the nature of this things, I'm not sure an ordinary bear can take the skin off..."* Abderagman says as he stride out of the gnoll camp.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

"True enough, Calishite," says Fayne, leaving the camp. He looks at Evanar. "If you can carry the boy, I will take point. Just let me know if you need to rest." With that, the grim warrior leads the group back toward the road.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 16, 2009)

"Please let us return to Harrowdale, i don't think we can fight much more in our current condition."

[sblock]I re-read the Artist feat - it seems to give an extra 3 uses of Bardic Music/day! Yay!  I'll remember that next time[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

for the first time since seeing the crerature display its death's head, evenar speaks, " I am ready to go. the boy will be safe with me."

With on hand holding onto the youngster and the other holding a morning star he sets off with the rest of the group, the whispered words  of 'lysander protect us, please' heard drifting from his lips.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Loaded up with as much goods as he can reasonably carry, for later resale, Fayne moves out ahead of the group. He keeps his glaive at the ready, just in case the woods conceal any further lurking danger.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2009)

*Returning to Harrowdale Town*

Merrick and Tarven help the others gather up whatever they want to take from the gnolls and their camp, and hurry to get the group back on the path back to Harrowdale Town.  You head back the way you came, and find some carrion birds picking at the corpses along that way.  They fly off as you approach.  After a few hours of walking, you leave the Velarswood and return to Harrowdale Town.

It is late afternoon now, the sun low on the horizon.  The chandler is sitting against a nearby wal, fretting, as you pass back through the gate.  He doesn't notice you yet.  Tarven asks one of the gate-guards about the Constable, but the guard says she hasn't returned yet.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

"A most welcome sight," says Fayne as the group reaches the town. Turning to Tarven and Merrick, he continues. "We should talk to your captain about our findings."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2009)

Abrielle never thought she would have been so glad to see the walls of a human settlement. "We should warn them that a party of Gnolls was destroyed but others may be lurking still. And tonight i invite you all to join me an "The Golden Pare", it's the inn i am currently residing at. I will be entertaining the patrons tonight, after i bathe and rest. We might hear some talk of local events while we are there, too." Abby was all smiles and read headed joy, relieved that after all her first real adventure was not so bad.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

*"I'll gladly join you my lady, I need some entertainment after this.... foul day in which I lost so much, and take the lives of more than one, person or gnoll."* The calishite says in his gloomy tone, as usual.* "And if master Evenar wishes to discuss the matters of slavery in more profound ways, I'll be glad to have an intelligent chat with him too.*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2009)

Abrielle's eyes widened, as she went over and caressed Abderagman cheek gently. "Oh you poor man you did lose your mother today. I am so sorry. Please, ale is on me tonight."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Fayne merely shrugs. "Perhaps I will come by. I would like to discuss the prospect of the paid bounty on the gnolls we slew with the good captain."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

Without so much as a word, Evenar takes the boy to the temple at the northern(?) end of town where he saw aid from ealier in the day


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 4, 2009)

Tarven responds _"Davin said she's still outside town, searching for the people who assaulted the Calishite caravan.  And she's not likely to be back for days, unless she finds them quickly, which I doubt.  Deputy Cristoph is in charge until she returns.  It may be best for you all to stay in town until she gets back, but Cristoph can probably arrange some kind of bounty for you.  He won't pay you much, though, I'm sure; Cristoph is conservative and miserly."_

Evanar heads for the House of Mystra with the unconcious youth, but is finally noticed by Rickard Chandler as he goes.  The boy's father rushes over, calling out *"My son!  You found him!  I- Is he alive?!?!" * The candlemaker chases after Evanar and tries to check his son's neck and breathing.

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the slow return to posting, just been really out of it for the past week or two.  Finally getting over some of the fatigue and mind-numbing boredom, so I'll try to wrap up this adventure over the next week.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2009)

Evenar slows to a stop and lets the father check on the boy. after a couple of minutes evenar is having trouble holding back tears, so he says to the father, "run ahead and alet the temple for your boy, sir." then continues in a safe and slow pace..


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 7, 2009)

Abrielle was still somewhat tired by all the fighting and walking around (in high heeled boots no less!) But she couldn't let Evenar finish the task alone. After all, they all set out to find the boy, not exterminate dog men. So with loud clanking sounds, the Elven lass ran down the somewhat crowded streets of Harrowdale and cought up to the human.

"Hey you! - Abby smiled radiantly. - What did his father say?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

Tears are still rolling down the fighter's cheeks as he turns to see the elf. upon seeing the radient beauty before him he tries to turn away and stifle his soms. he clears his throat and croaks out an answer, " his father asked if his son is ok. I sent him ahead to alert the temple. Walk with me please as i carry him to the temple?" he then continues in his steady pace toward the temple of mystara.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 8, 2009)

Abrielle leered her head to the side for a second, but quickly nodded and moved alongside the human lad. She was quite intelligent, despite most men assuming otherwise because of her looks. The Elven girl now decided to act as if she had not seen Evenar's tears, even though she was sure the fighter would dismiss it as the average pretty girl's airheadedness. 

"Well then, there ends my very first Quest! - Abby began with her usual light hearted tone and cheerful demeanor. She fixed a stray copper coloured lock of hair as she talked. - I'm going to be a famous Bard some day, maybe even a Harper... What about you Evenar? What are your plans?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

The young lad sholders past some foot trafic and simply shrugs in answe5r to her quest.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

With the Captain out of the city for a couple of days, Fayne simply sighs and trails after Evanar. He returns to his normal, stoic nature, following along well behind the others, without saying a word.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 9, 2009)

Abby walked down the street with the two lads beside her, looking at the people and buildings around her with her usual innocent, wide-eyed look. "You human boys are too quiet... And i thought Sun Elven men were boring with their honor and tradition and wedding vows..." The girl rolled her eyes, giggled in her palm and took out her fiddle, feeling the inspiration to play some music. Also, it would be a welcome chance to advertise her performance later on. She chose a quick paced energetic melody from Evermeet, the words in Elven praising nature, the forests and the summer rains.

[sblock] Perform: Take 10+10=20 a pretty decent check i would say  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2009)

"Perhaps Mystara and nature can work together and bring this lad back whole and to his father.", Says evenar, his step livined a bit by the fiddle tune, " and I will be more chatty when I get a drink in me. He finally arrives at the temple where he sent the father ahead to alert the priests.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2009)

The calishite had followed the others quietly. Trailing behind the sun elf, he comments shyly. *"You say that because you don't know why we humans are so prosperous."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 11, 2009)

Abrielle lowered her bow and fiddle, and turned over her shoulder with a smirk on her face. "Really then master Wizard, care to educate me on the matter?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 11, 2009)

Tarven and Merrick head for the guard barracks, reporting in and getting some rest while you all head for the House of Mystra.  Eckhart's father Rickard has run ahead to ask for the priests' aid, and now you are approaching the temple.

A few folks smile and clap politely as Abrielle passes by, playing a fine tune on her fiddle.

[sblock=ooc]I will move things along and dole out rewards shortly, after you've had a bit more time to finish RPing your current conversation.  So probably during the weekend, perhaps Monday or Tuesday.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> The calishite had followed the others quietly. Trailing behind the sun elf, he comments shyly. *"You say that because you don't know why we humans are so prosperous."*






Myth and Legend said:


> Abrielle lowered her bow and fiddle, and turned over her shoulder with a smirk on her face. "Really then master Wizard, care to educate me on the matter?"




Evenar hears the two talking and can only *SIGH* at their interaction. _'it is truely a wonder any of us survived this ordeal together'_ thinks the young fighter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 11, 2009)

*"I thought a smart elven woman as yourself could have guessed why, although if you insist: The secret of human kin, is that we breed anywhere we go"* the wizard says, raising both his eyebrows.* "I will not dare to educate you more deeply in those matters. At least not in the middle of the street."* the calishite continues, trying to hide a smile.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 12, 2009)

Abrielle grinned and answered with a lively voice. "Of course i knew what you meant, but i wanted to make you say it. I was sure this shyness wouldn't last forever." The girl smiled and continued playing her fiddle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2009)

Evenar blushes.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 12, 2009)

Abrielle was having fun with the human boys, which was perhaps the only thing she really wanted out of her life right now. "You know Evenar when i first came to to mainland Faerun I used to work at a drinking hole as a bar wench, before I could prove my skills as an entertainer. I can make a shamrock in your ale's foam. I'm sure Jilbert won't mind if i step behind the counter for a round or two."

Abby talked as she switched the tune to a popular human song that she had learned in Amn. The words were so dirty the Elf dared not sing them in the streets, but most people that had frequented an inn or pub would recognize it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2009)

*"That's an ... interesting tune you are, conveniently, not singing. Pleasure houses along the Lands of intrigue usually perform the same melody. Perhaps you have journey more than you said, or more than one can tell looking at you, my lady."* The mage says, as he walks with his waking stick.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2009)

Fayne follows along quietly. All he really wanted at this point was a bath and some sleep. While he had managed to avoid being wounded, he was covered in the dried blood of his enemies, and was quite exhausted from the day's trials.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 17, 2009)

At the House of Mystra, you find Rickard Chandler dragging a priest out (albeit somewhat politely), and they barely leave the temple before almost running into you.  The candlemaker points at the unconscious boy and says *"That's my son!  Help him, please!"*

The same priest you saw earlier in the day approaches and examines the boy's injuries, then utters a brief prayer to Mystra and lays a hand on the teenager's forehead.  Magical light flickers around his hand and into the lad, making many bruises fade and cuts scab over.

The youth stirs, and awakens as Evanar sets him down.  _"W-what?!  Where am.....what happened to the dog-men?!  Are they gone?  Father!"_  Eckhart rushes over to his father and hugs him, then the older man tells him a bit about what happened.  They talk for a few minutes, about the gnoll attack, the loss of their horse and cart, what they'll do now, and so on.  The Mystran priest heads back into the temple for now.

Finally, Rickard tells you *"Thank you so much for rescuing Eckhart!  I wish I could repay your kindness, but I lost everything to the gnolls.....  I don't want to be any more of a burden to you, so I'll try to get help from the guards to retrieve what was left behind in my cart.  I'll try to convince that boss-lady to reward you for your efforts, as soon as she gets back.  Thank you again, and good luck!"*  He shakes your hands vigorously and then, after Eckhart thanks you all, heads over to the guard barracks.

It takes several days for the Constable and her men to return to Harrowdale Town, and you have some downtime until then.  For now, the man in charge at the Gaol and the Barracks gives you each 20 silver pieces, saying that he can't afford to give you much of a reward until the Constable returns and approves it.

[sblock=ooc]Let me know what your characters will be doing for the next 6 days of downtime before Constable Dawnhorn returns to speak with you and dispense any bounty for the gnolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 17, 2009)

Abrielle smiled, put the coins away in her purse and messed around some with her wavy red hair. "Well then. I intend to play mu music in the "Golden pare", and maybe even pour some drinks for anyone who wishes to join me. A bit of good fun, before we set off on another adventure, eh?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

"I'll be back shortley. " says evenar.

He returns to the temple to find out where the father went to, and when he tracks him down, he pulls him to the side (politely) and gives him 10 gp from his own pocket.

"this is a load. someday whenyou have gotten on your feet you can pay me back. Don't tell my uncle, He thinks I am reckless with my money as it is." he then departs with a wave of his hand, returning to the golden pair.

If Uncle Niles is in the Inn still ,he will sit at his uncle's table and listen to the music of the red harieed elf. During the wait peroid he will eat lite and drink lite,


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Fayne will attend Abrielle's performance at the Golden Pare that night. He'll spend the rest of his time in town exploring the place, getting the layout of the town and surrounding area. He'll use the reward to book himself a room at a cheap inn, and pay for what meals and such as it will cover.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2009)

*Reward from Constable Dawnhorn*

Rickard thanks Evandar profusely, speaking platitudes to the young warrior for a few minutes until Evandar finally departs with the others.

Shortly afterward, Evandar finds his Uncle Niles still in town, and speaks with him briefly.  Niles pats him on the back and tells him *"That's a good lad.  Just don't let too many folks take advantage of ya while yer on yer own, or it'll get ya into trouble, alright?"*

Fayne and Evandar spend their initial reward slowly, getting rooms at cheap inns for the next 5 days.  This costs each of them 10 silver, sleeping in their bedrolls on the common room's floor, near the hearth.  They spend 5 silver each on meals of cheap soup, potatoes, and hard bread.  They spend the last 5 silver of their initial reward on mugs of cheap, flat beer.

Abrielle plays some tunes at the Golden Pare on each of those five days, and earns enough coin in tips to pay for a small private room each night, as the owner of the place appreciates her entertaining and drawing in some extra customers.

Finally, after five days of idly passing the time in Harrowdale Town, in which there's not much to see since it's still kind of rustic, you receive word that Ellarian Dawnhorn, the Constable, has returned.  She arrives late in the afternoon, accompanied by a handful of wounded and weary guardsmen on horseback, not as many as she had brought with her when leaving almost a week ago.

When you head over to the Gaol, she is just finishing a short debriefing with Cristoph, the man she left in charge these past several days.  He heads over to the Barracks with the five returning guardsmen.

Ellarian nods at you and says _*"I see you're back as well.  Deputy Cristoph told me you had come by a few days ago, asking for payment.  Well, he's confirmed that the chandler's son is back, and is going to see if he and a few of the men can retrieve some of the chandler's goods from the Velarswood so the man might be able to try getting back to business.  So what did you find?"*_

After you explain where you found the gnolls and describe your battle with them, she looks each of you over for a moment.  Then Ellarian responds *"I suppose I can furnish the bounty I had considered when we last spoke.  Maybe when my men return with a report of the scene where you fought the gnolls, I might be willing to offer a bit more coin, if you come by in another week.  For now, I'll pay you 28 gold coins apiece.  Spend it wisely."*  She gestures for you to wait in her office, and she heads over to the Barracks, returning with small bags of coin, handing each of you one of the bags.

Then, Ellarian, seeing Abde'ragman's pensive face, addresses him, a soft tone to her voice this time.  _*"Regrettably, Calishite, we didn't find any survivors from your caravan.  We did eventually catch up to the bandits, and they were a strange bunch, but after we cornered them they set the wagons and their few prisoners on fire.  We were unable to extinguish the flames in time to save the prisoners or your trade goods, and they were lost.  We cut down most of the culprits despite their distraction and attempt to escape, but one or two did manage to escape during the battle.  At that point, our horses were too weary to continue the chase, and we had to return.  Several of my men and a few of my horses were lost in the attack as well.  They were no ordinary bandits, but professional killers of some sort."*_

She adds *"You should, at least, be able to get by on the reward money from the slain gnolls, until you return home or find other opportunities to earn coin.  There may be some opportunities in Harrowdale Town yet, but I am weary, and must catch up on my work here before I rest.  Maybe I'll have some helpful information tomorrow."*

By this point, Niles has finished his business in Harrowdale Town and set out with his small caravan for his next destination, laden with different trade goods.

[sblock=OOC]I still need to know what kind of accomodations and meals Abde'ragman is paying for over the 5-night wait.  Also, Abrielle still needs to pay for her meals each day, though the 20 silver reward from earlier will cover it if she likes (3 days of good meals, 1 day of common meals, and 1 day of poor meals would use up 19 of that silver).  Standard PHB/SRD prices apply for Harrowdale Town's typical inns and taverns, though the one or two nicer inns or taverns in town are a little more expensive.

Let me know here or in the OOC thread if there's anything else your characters intend to purchase with their new reward, and let me know what accomodations and meals they'll get for the next day in town.

XP will be posted in the OOC thread at some other point on Friday, since it's late now and I'm going to sleep.  I'll move things along here after the weekend or after everyone has posted again.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 14, 2009)

Used to his comfortable home, the calishite didn't think much about accommodations, and rented a private room, consumed good meals, but stayed away from alcohol most of the time. He listened to the elf music every night, with empty minded face, as he plays with his spellbook. 
After a few days, when the calishite heard news about Ellarian, his apparently lethargy disappeared and rushed to her meeting.
After hearing the initial words, Abde'Ragman thought that she didn't even found the bandits. But his doubts were dissipated after her second speech. 
He nodded sadly *"I... I understand. Perhaps you are right, there's no point travelling back to Calisham. Besides father will not be pleased. I thank you for your efforts my lady, and I'm sorry for your lost comrades. I wish I could spare some of these coins with you."*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2009)

While the thought of moving on was tempting, Fayne hoped that Ellarion might have some more information on the morrow. His skills lay mostly in dealing death...perhaps the Calishite might pay to help hunt down the killers that had taken his caravan. 

Fayne simply wanders the town that night, having a cheap and tasteless meal, and sleeping in a cheap inn, saving as much of his coin as possible.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

Evenar is saddened by the loss of lives of the caimshite and the town guard. He spends the money on the same cheap accomidations as the last 5 days, saving as much as possible to wait for the next week. He spends his days' idle time practicing his sword work and the nights listening to the people during the music from the elvin bard.

He waits to hear more news of the killers movements to perhaps help find the root of the trouble. *this must not happen again.*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 23, 2009)

Abrielle was happy to return to civilization, and quickly rose her spirits up as she resumed playing at the inn. She ate well, although not abundantly as she had to keep her slender figure in tact. The Elf had fun (which was ultimately her main goal in life), and was somewhat surprised that the men she adventured with would jump in a fray for her, but would be shy to talk to her after she finished her performance night after night.

When Elaria Dawnhorn returned, Abby set off to meet her with the others and was dismayed to hear the grim news. Hired assassins meant someone had an agenda and perhaps there was more to Abde'Ragman than met the eye.

Since she was too poor to afford new healing potions, Abby instead replaced the arrows she had fired during the last adventure, and shopped around for a new dress and boots, looking for clothes of higher than average quality.

At some point, the Elf decided to ask around, talk to some of the soldiers from Elaria's group and see what she could find out

[sblock] Tell me how much must i deduct from my total gold? The price for the dress and boots included. Gather Information: 5+8=13 for Abby on Elaria's group. Abby will probably try some Gather Information or Diplomacy on Elaria herself to find out more when she gets a chance.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 5, 2009)

Abde'ragman, Evanar, Abrielle, and Fayne each decide to stick around for the next week, purchasing accomodations for their wait in the hopes of more reward money.  Abrielle continues to receive use of a free room thanks to her musical performances, though she spends more than the others on her meals and does some shopping.  The Calishite also spends more on food and lodging, simply used to such accomodations.

Abrielle spends a bit of coin on loosening the tongues of some guardsmen and guardswomen, but doesn't learn much.  There's nothing very interesting going on in town at the moment when she talks to them, and many were out of town for the past week with Ellarian on the hunt for the Calishite's assailants.  She does hear about some shady figures being spotted entering the ruins of Halvan's Keep reecently, though, and nobody in the Town Guard has seen them leave yet, nor do they know what those people are up to.

Finally, after well over a week in town since your little adventure, you return to the Constable's Gaol and meet with Ellarian Dawnhorn again.  She looks much the same as before, but less weary.  She greets you only with a nod and gestures for you to sit down; there are only a few chairs in the Gaolhouse's office, but at least there are only four of you.  Ellarian remains seated, and addresses you after a moment's thought.

_*"I see you decided to wait around.  Typical of your sort, always looking to squeeze more money out of everyone and everything...."*_  She sighs, then adds *"Well, I said I might be willing to pay you a bit more, and you're here, so I suppose it's my own fault.  Here."*  The Constable withdraws a few coins from her belt pouch and tosses them on the table for you.  3 gold coins each.

She smirks when some of you show a bit of annoyance at the relatively small sum.  _*"Disappointed?  Too bad.  While I appreciate your brief service earlier, your kind always expect more pay than guardsmen, and I've lightened my coffers enough for you already.  This is the difference between adventurers and guards; we work for the people, you work for gold."*_  There is obvious disdain in her voice when she mentions adventurers.

After just a short pause, she adds in a slightly more business-like tone *"You will at least be glad to hear that there IS something else you can do for gold around here, besides hawking wares or working like a Harran.  Garret, a local merchant, has recently run into a minor problem, and he's ignored my suggestion that he just reseal his cellar.  He recently expanded his storage cellar to accomodate more trade goods, and while his men were digging they apparently dug through a thin wall into some natural cave.  Garret first thought to make use of it for extra storage space, but found it was infested with vermin, some of unusual size.  Now he wants someone to deal with that problem, and I've already made it clear to him that the Guard won't bother, since he could just seal the wall again to fix the problem.  I'm going to order a detail of men to seal the hole in a few days if Garret doesn't take care of it himself, to prevent the pests from spreading.  But, if you want to clear out the cave for him, that won't be necessary.  Garret pays fairly well, but he has no mercenaries on-hand."*

For reference, it is now close to noon on the 9th of Eleint, the Fading.

[sblock=OOC]I think I may've forgotten to deal with XP and treasure-selling earlier, so I'll check on that in the OOC thread and post there when done.

Evanar and Fayne each spend 21 silver pieces (i.e. 2 gold and 1 silver) on accomodations.  Abde'ragman spends 16 gold pieces and 1 silver piece on accomodations.  Abrielle spends a total of 9 gold and 6 silver pieces (2 gold and 1 silver on meals, 2 gold on gathering information, 5 silver on good boots, and 5 gold on a nice dress but not especially good fabric or decorations; fine dresses cost 20 gold and exquisite dresses cost 75 gold in the Arms & Equipment Guide, but those are generally noble/royal sorts of high-quality apparel.  If Abrielle wants such a dress, she can find a 'fine dress' in Harrowdale Town for 20 gold instead of the nice one for 5 gold, but that's the best available here.).[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 5, 2009)

*Selua's and Storn's Departures*

Selua, the peculiar but beautiful wood elven priestess, tells the group on the night following Ellarian's first payment *"I believe Sehanine is calling me elsewhere.  I will follow Her guidance as always.....  Good luck, everyone, and farewell."*  The quiet elf bows slightly in respect and then departs that night, leaving Harrowdale Town.  This happens about a week before your new meeting with Ellarian.

Storn Horn, the dwarven battlerager, departs with Niles' caravan as soon as he gets his 28 gold from Ellarian.  He first tells Evanar "Sorry friend, but Niles still needs meh protec'shun on the road fer now.  See ya later."

_OOC: Kept thinking I had already taken care of this._


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

Fayne takes the coin, shrugs, and moves to leave the Constable's office. He pauses a moment at the door before leaving, to cast a glance at Dawnhorn. "The only reason Tarven and Merrick are alive is because of us adventurers," he says, a bit of scorn in his voice. "Which may be why we expect more coin. We accomlish things your guards can't. You may consider that the next time your decide to insult us." With the, the lanky man thumps the end of his glaive upon the floor, and leaves the gaol to seek out this Garret.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2009)

*"Fayne is tight" *Says the Calishite. *"If your guards would have the roads safe in the first place, I wont need any of your pity."* Abde'Ragman takes the few coins *"But as it's obvious, the roads are not safe, and now I'm in the place of an adventurer, making every coin count. So enough with your insults, I have already enought to bear with in my head without your complains, woman."* The wizard stands and warps himself in his cloak and exits the office.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2009)

_'uncle niles would have told her a thing or two, and would have taken me to the wood shed if i were to talk back to her.'_

Evenar takes the three coins without further comment. not even a dirty look, though he knbow she deserves much much more. He exits heading to the home of the merchant with out any further ad.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 7, 2009)

Abrielle displayed her radiant smile and waved her hands. "Now now boys, miss Elaria has the whole town and the surrounding countryside to take care of. I'm sure she will appreciate our assistance, and in turn acknowledge that we need coin for supplies and lodging. By the way, you have quite the adept shoemakers here. Sadly i had to replace the pair i had bought in Evermeet."

Abby displayed her new boots made of leather, painted red and with bright copper buckles. The young Bard looked at the other Sun Elf, hoping she could have pacified her anger by mentioning their common home and the shoes. She needed Elaria on her good side, which would make her prone to subtle manipulation. [sblock] Diplomacy: 8+8 = 16 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 10, 2009)

Constable Ellarian Dawnhorn scowls at Fayne and Abde'ragman, then replies *"The roads are as safe as can be expected.  The Calishite's band drew a large group of dangerous outsiders to them, as such brigands would never bother with rural Harrowdale otherwise.  Though I sympathize with your plight, 'tis not my fault, and I remind you that several of my own trained fighters were slain in attempting to claim justice for you.  I cannot send out such large patrols all across the countryside on any regular basis.  Think you that I have the resources of Cormyr?  And if I had not taken the majority of my available men to deal with the problem the Calishite brought with him, Merrick and Tarven would have been accompanied by more seasoned guards."*  Her voice is calm, but has a slight edge to it at the beginning and end.

_*"Now go.  I have no more coin for you and enough criminals to deal with now that my men are back where they belong.  Criminals are opportunists and took full advantage of our absence last week,"*_ she says in annoyance.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2009)

*"It's your duty, do not complain. And as you said, you have no more coins, therefore, you are useless to me now that I'm and adventurer. That the winds favor your ship lady Dawnhorn, may we never cross path again." *With that, Abde'Ragman disappears behind the door.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 11, 2009)

Abrielle smiled apologetically and followed Abde'Ragman out. It was apparent that her attempts at diplomacy would only anger the constable further.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Fayne continues on down the street in seach of Garret, now out of earshot of the others. The man was determined if naught else, and needed hard coin. And he was more than willing to put his glaive to work to earn that coin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

seeing Fayne way far ahead, Evenar hustles to catch up full round, double speed movement until he catches up


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Seeing the lad rush to catch up with him, Fayne simply offers Evenar a nod.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

the human lad catches up with the human and gives a big grin, "shall we do some extermination? Have you ever seen R.O.U.S. 's?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

*OOC: Fayne is human. *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

oops- fixed.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

Fayne cocks his head at Evenar's question. "Rodents of Unusual Size? I don't believe they exist."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Fayne cocks his head at Evenar's question. "Rodents of Unusual Size? I don't believe they exist."



"I hear thay are origanlly from the the calimshite fire swamps"
says the youngster, not caring who else may have heard.
" I believe the hose with the rat probles is just right up there."


----------

